# The Dark Knight Rises (July 2012)



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Tazmo is on a purging spree and I refuse to have the old thread replaced with something as lame as "Batman 3- Part 1", so I'm making this as a pre-emptive measure. Probably about time we accepted the name anyway, even if we don't have to like it.

If you want to view the old thread you can do so here:



Here's the blurb.



> Every hero has a journey. Every journey has an end. Christopher Nolan returns to complete the epic Gotham trilogy that launched with Batman Begins and reached the stratosphere with the billion-dollar blockbuster The Dark Knight.
> 
> Batman is now hunted by the law led by his friend Commisioner Gordon for taking the blame of Harvey Dent's murders and protecting his reputation. He must quickly deal with the arrival of new villain Bane who is bent on the destruction and chaos of Gotham City, face old wounds and get a handle on the enigmatic Selina Kyle before his city is lost for good.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqF8lcKTLw0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GokKUqLcvD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder when will TDKR IMAX tickets be available.

When I went to first get tickets for the midnight opening of TDK two weeks before release, my theatre said they were sold out for at least a month in advance due to online availability from TDK's marketing.

Was defeated before I even thought of it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

This movie has been pretty quiet for a while.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

inb4 CMX on my sexy Anne

^^^Just hope the movie lives up to its hype in Nolan we trust


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder when will TDKR IMAX tickets be available.
> 
> When I went to first get tickets for the midnight opening of TDK two weeks before release, my theatre said they were sold out for at least a month in advance due to online availability from TDK's marketing.
> 
> Was defeated before I even thought of it.



I'll use that as a reminder- start checking online booking at least a month in advance.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2012)

All seems quiet on the Batman front.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> All seems quiet on the Batman front.



They are going to go on a media blitz when the premier date comes closer.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oops; can't forget this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THMHnWOcc6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2012)

I like that they got quiet with it, people won't get sick of hearing about it


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> inb4 CMX on my sexy Anne



If we were basing posts on historical forum accuracy, your contribution would look more like the following:



Huey Freeman said:


> inb4 CMX doesn't get turned on by my sexy Anne


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Detective said:


> If we were basing posts on historical forum accuracy, your contribution would look more like the following:



I thought we were on the same team


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I thought we were on the same team



We are. But I am compelled to tell the truth, it is written into my DNA. And it is true that CMX has an unexplainable, extreme dislike to all things related to Anne Hathaway, her really slim and fit body, and her nose for reasons that I cannot currently understand.

Who knows what goes on inside that intricate mind of his. The world will never know.


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2012)

Im more interested in the Man of Steel teaser attached to this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Detective said:


> We are. But I am compelled to tell the truth, it is written into my DNA. And it is true that CMX has an unexplainable, extreme dislike to all things related to Anne Hathaway, her really slim and fit body, and her nose for reasons that I cannot currently understand.
> 
> Who knows what goes on inside that intricate mind of his. The world will never know.



 Quite well played my country man.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> Im more interested in the Man of Steel teaser attached to this



You know that's right. 

I am still waiting for the day that my favourite super hero of all time can once again become relevant to the current generation.

I will never forgive Bryan Singer's love letter to Richard Donner a.k.a Superman Returns, mostly because it absolutely downgraded Superman's hero status in the eyes of the general film viewer. And this couldn't have happened at a worst time either, just after Batman Begins was catapulted into the spotlight by Nolan.


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> Im more interested in the Man of Steel teaser attached to this



I'm in the same boat as you, I'm on the edge of my seat waiting to see if MoS will be good or poop tier.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2012)

Man of Steel could be good.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Man of Steel HAS to be out of this world. Or heads will roll.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 2, 2012)

Detective said:


> You know that's right.
> 
> I am still waiting for the day that my favourite super hero of all time can once again become relevant to the current generation.
> 
> I will never forgive Bryan Singer's love letter to Richard Donner a.k.a Superman Returns, mostly because it absolutely downgraded Superman's hero status in the eyes of the general film viewer. And this couldn't have happened at a worst time either, just after Batman Begins was catapulted into the spotlight by Nolan.



You are a detective and Batman is not your favorite


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol Superman is going to be shit a "big, dumb CGI and 3D " as you call it, no way will it beat DKR, you guys are living in lala land


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2012)

Who's talking about it beating DKR? We just want a decent Superman Movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 3, 2012)

after loving the holy fuck out of Ledger tDK, I'm almost indifferent to this


but that Man of Steel better be good and with high-end feats too !


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Lol Superman is going to be shit a "big, dumb CGI and 3D " as you call it, no way will it beat DKR, you guys are living in lala land



...

Reading comprehension strikes again


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2012)

Isn't Synder going to make Man of Steel though? Not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2012)

It should have some very good visuals at the very least.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> inb4 CMX on my sexy Anne
> 
> ^^^Just hope the movie lives up to its hype in Nolan we trust


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 3, 2012)

Vault said:


> ...
> 
> Reading comprehension strikes again



Problem, shithead?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

This movie is going to be epic.

Facehuggers
Reverse Centaurs
Zombie Batman
Midget body-builders


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you frustrated Glover?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Glover leads a very fulfilling life of masturbation and public indecency.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

2 days , 2 days....


And stop showing me pics of your masturbation preferences


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a candid photo of Anne Hathaway posing for her boyfriend.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's a candid photo of Anne Hathaway posing for her boyfriend.



Still didnt answer the question why you have it saved on your hard drive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

It's hosted on a website.

I would never save images of that beast.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's hosted on a website.
> 
> I would never save images of that beast.



Surely you must book mark the website for further use


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 3, 2012)

still no new footage tv spots or trailers

Eh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Nah, I just Google it all over again.

Google Anne Hathaway and all these horses pop up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah, I just Google it all over again.
> 
> Google Anne Hathaway and all these horses pop up.



Does google search say

*I see your back again for your daily dose*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

It says, "Stop looking at these monstrous pictures before you burn out your retinas! "

Complete with smiley.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 3, 2012)

You just can't help yourself, can you...:rofl


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Help myself what?

That's just a picture of Anne Hathaway.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

I have mixed feelings about this film; on one side, in very few film trilogies has the third film lived up to the reputation of the first two (with certain exceptions), but, on the other side, the first two films in this series were epic, so I trust that Christopher Nolan can make this film as awesome as they were.

What I would most like to see in this movie is for Bruce's civilian identity to be threatened in some way, as currently, only his identity as Batman is threatened. That would add a great element of drama and tension to the story, and increase the sense of urgency that Bruce, and, by extension, the audience, feel as the story progresses.

The one element of this film that I do not like is how Nolan chose to include Selina Kyle (Catwoman) in it, as doing so shall only reinforce the idea, among people who are not hardcore comic fans, that Catwoman is a side character to Batman. In my mind, however much people disliked the _Catwoman_ film with Halle Berry, and despite it having a completely different lead character from the "normal" Catwoman, it disconnected the name of Catwoman from Batman, which was a good thing for the name and image of Catwoman overall.

I do hope for more character development from Alfred and Gordon, as well, in this film, as their roles were only supporting roles in the previous two films, and I wonder what Bruce shall do at the end of the film: will he give up his role as Batman, will he continue to crusade for as long as he can, or shall he reveal his identity as part of a plan to inspire the people and eliminate crime?

Regardless of what happens, I am very excited about this film, and shall definitely see it after it is released in theaters.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

I predict that this will be the worst Batman movie ever made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

It seems to have a high potential of being horrendous.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I predict that this will be the worst Batman movie ever made.



I don't think that it can be any worse than Batman & Robin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Bane is already Mr. Freeze-level failure.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

At least this movie doesn't have Robin.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I predict that this will be the worst Batman movie ever made.



Fucking hell 

That's a pretty low bar


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Worse: it has Catwoman as played by Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

I am looking forward to seeing it though.  I want to be able to go to the rate a movie thread and make the following post:



			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> The Dark Knight Rises:  F


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Worse: it has Catwoman as played by Anne Hathaway.



I somehow always end up making myself forget that she is in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I somehow always end up making myself forget that she is in the movie.


I wish I suffered from the same ailment.

I always forget that Cotillard, Oldman, Murphy, and Hardy are in the movie.  One horrendous casting decision wipes all the good decisions out.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

You'll give it an F regardless to troll.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

May many balls/ovaries shots be blessed upon you haters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I found this insider photo of Catwoman in costume on a Batbike:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

Searching google  for Anne why so obsessive trying to deny your inner feelings.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have mixed feelings about this film; on one side, in very few film trilogies has the third film lived up to the reputation of the first two (with certain exceptions), but, on the other side, the first two films in this series were epic, so I trust that Christopher Nolan can make this film as awesome as they were.
> 
> What I would most like to see in this movie is for Bruce's civilian identity to be threatened in some way, as currently, only his identity as Batman is threatened. That would add a great element of drama and tension to the story, and increase the sense of urgency that Bruce, and, by extension, the audience, feel as the story progresses.
> 
> ...



Bane knows who he is, so I think its pretty sure that his secret identity is going to be used against him. Plus, at the outset of the film he's retired as Batman.

I think Gordon was pretty well developed in the last movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

Why is everyone being so negative about this film? The previous films were epic, perhaps the best _Batman_ films ever made, at least in my mind, so surely, this one cannot be as great a failure as were such films as _Batman & Robin,_ _Superman IV,_ or _X-Men 3?_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I am just pessimistic. Cynical, dried out, overworked, undersexed, desperate for love.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I found this insider photo of Catwoman in costume on a Batbike:



I have to admit...I laughed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is everyone being so negative about this film? The previous films were epic, perhaps the best _Batman_ films ever made, at least in my mind, so surely, this one cannot be as great a failure as were such films as _Batman & Robin,_ _Superman IV,_ or _X-Men 3?_



The casting and costume designs are terrible. But I don't think this will be a bad film. I think this will be better than batman begins but worst than The dark knight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

It might turn out to be better than TDK.

But, seriously, it has Tom Hardy as Bane.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I found this insider photo of Catwoman in costume on a Batbike:


LMMFAO!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I shoulda added a tail.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

You know, I suspected that might've been shopped... I just wasn't sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I had to resize the nose to fit.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is everyone being so negative about this film? The previous films were epic, perhaps the best _Batman_ films ever made, at least in my mind, so surely, this one cannot be as great a failure as were such films as _Batman & Robin,_ _Superman IV,_ or _X-Men 3?_



People are just lowering their expectations in the event that the movie sucks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

This is a new thread.  But nothing has changed.  The majority of us that frequent this thread still expect this movie to suck big time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Between Bane and Batman the dialogue will be impossible to comprehend. 
Anne Hathaway will ugly-up every scene she's in.
Bane's mask will eventually crawl off of his face and kill a cameraman, ruining the shot.
JGL will... well, maybe he'll be good.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

> Between Bane and Batman the dialogue will be impossible to comprehend.



I didn't even consider that until now.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

Both of those characters can be understood by those of us who aren't hearing impaired.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Both of those characters can be understood by those of us who aren't hearing impaired.



My hearing has always been a bit weak ever since I purchased my headphones and started using that as my main sound system.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

Plenty of people on Youtube disagree Stunna.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW-BxAU2xvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Both of those characters can be understood by those of us who aren't hearing impaired.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5YNal6bxlo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2012)

I can understand bats, I just think it's hilarious when he growls.

since this concludes the Nolanverse who would be a good enough Director to take up the mantle for the next set of batman films?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

No             one.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually just want to know why the trailer is so boring.  Look at the other big super hero trailer.  The Avengers has a nice trailer.  It looks exciting.

That dull Batman trailer makes the Total Recall trailer look exhilarating.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

You keep saying that, but I just don't see it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I found this insider photo of Catwoman in costume on a Batbike:





Horsefaced.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

Why are you so protective of this movie?

I think it's fair for me to put my expertise on the line here.  I have been watching movies for a long time.  I am used to the advertising process.  Pre release gimmicks and ploys; I have seen them all before.  When have you ever seen me this passionate about my stance on something?

There are a lot of reasons right now to believe that this movie isn't going to be any good.  CMX, gesy, vault, myself.  We look at promotional photos.  We watch the trailers.  We read the official releases from Warner Bros.  We aren't making up the facts here.  Things look gloomy man.  Prepare yourself for disappointment.


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I actually just want to know why the trailer is so boring.  Look at the other big super hero trailer.  The Avengers has a nice trailer.  It looks exciting.
> 
> That dull Batman trailer makes the Total Recall trailer look exhilarating.






You can not be serious.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

Christopher Nolan even has his son singing the national anthem in the trailer.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 3, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> since this concludes the Nolanverse who would be a good enough Director to take up the mantle for the next set of batman films?



I do not wish to contemplate such a subject, as it is too soon to discuss any future _Batman_ films; Nolan waited almost a decade after _Batman & Robin_ was made to make _Batman Begins,_ so I believe that any other film makers should wait for at least that long before making any new _Batman_ film series.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

Who cares when Batman gets another movie?  I just hope we have Battle Angel by then.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 3, 2012)

> since this concludes the Nolanverse who would be a good enough Director to take up the mantle for the next set of batman films?



M. Night Shyamalan's pretty good. Maybe he should do the next set of Batman films.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> M. Night Shyamalan's pretty good. Maybe he should do the next set of Batman films.



Your nuts will be mine if this happens


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd rather see a Birds of Prey movie.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2012)

On the topic of comic book movies, Courtney Crumrin, please.


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2012)

One Piece movie directed by Michael Bay please.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2012)

What will your reaction be when Anne Hathaway is cast as Hancock?


----------



## Grape (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't mind. I hate Hancock to begin with.


/perfectresponse


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2012)

Copyright issues from the cockblockers who made the 70s show. 
Only way around it without them trying to take creative control is changing wondys name.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2012)

Bane's voice in the trailer is so fucking unbearable.

"WHEN I'M IN GOTHAM'S ASSES... YOUGHHAH PERMISSIVION TO DIVE."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you serious? That is such terrible news to hear, as I have been hoping for a live-action Wonder Woman film for years, now.



This is why wonder woman is not so much on the any animated series. Besides JL/JLU she is used at a minimal for other series.

DC own her comic book rights but television wise another company does and I heard its a bitch to get their permission to use her on screen. 

  Also this why you dont see wonder girl either on Young Justice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with a 4ft tall Bane with an alien on his face.


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Bane's voice in the trailer is so fucking unbearable.
> 
> "WHEN I'M IN GOTHAM'S ASSES... YOUGHHAH PERMISSIVION TO DIVE."



Yeah, and when you consider how Batman's voice.

This is what someone on deviantart posted.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There is nothing wrong with a 4ft tall Bane with an alien on his face.



This is why your having problems with the ladies because you lack the finest and class to be picking up the real catches. 

datAnneass


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> This is why wonder woman is not so much on the any animated series. Besides JL/JLU she is used at a minimal for other series.
> 
> DC own her comic book rights but television wise another company does and I heard its a bitch to get their permission to use her on screen.
> 
> Also this why you dont see wonder girl either on Young Justice.



NBC owns the television rights to Wonder Woman. We should be grateful Bruce Timm was even able to get Cheetah and Giganta on the show. 

Its also the reason why there was no Wonder Girl in Teen Titans. 

Plus you have die hard feminists who are never satisfied.

You have the Greg Rucka fans that want a badass Wondy

You have the George Perez fans who want the perfect kind and gentle Wondy.

You have Republicans who will bitch about her not being American enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

A horse with the body of a runway model is totally hot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> NBC owns the television rights to Wonder Woman. We should be grateful Bruce Timm was even able to get Cheetah and Giganta on the show.
> 
> Its also the reason why there was no Wonder Girl in Teen Titans.
> 
> ...


I still say change the name of Wondy problem solve and send a big fuck you to NBC. The obviously is not using Wondy.


CrazyMoronX said:


> A horse with the body of a runway model is totally hot.



Next time your sleeping with your mouth open I will piss in it, for talking shit about this classy lady she is royalty ffs


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 4, 2012)

I expect this to be the best Batman film ever made.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

It will, the Avengers is being over hype and we be walking into an Ironman 2 part 2.


----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2012)

Ironman 2  please don't say that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

Vault said:


> Ironman 2  please don't say that



Think about how much expose to the avengers we are getting vs the dark knight and think about how much movies that did the same thing but it sucked real hard.

If we get 1 hour of fight scenes collectively and less than 30 mins of slap stick humor I will be genuinely impress.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

I fucking love this thread

Have you guys seen Hardy's new interviews? He sounds like a proper douche, with all his talk of how he's such a serious actor and really wants to make challenging movies, yet does that stupid spy film with Reese Witherspoon.

I'd love to see Catwoman be alittle like Lisbeth.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 4, 2012)

this will never touch Ledger-level

but it won't suck


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I fucking love this thread
> 
> Have you guys seen Hardy's new interviews? He sounds like a proper douche, with all his talk of how he's such a serious actor and really wants to make challenging movies, yet does that stupid spy film with Reese Witherspoon.
> 
> I'd love to see Catwoman be alittle like Lisbeth.



Hardy has already done a few serious movies.....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Actually, Avengers has a higher potential of sucking than Batman does. Look at the posters.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Look at the posters.



You realize the marketing team is completely separate from those who actually worked ON the film, right?


----------



## Grape (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, Avengers has a higher potential of sucking than Batman does. Look at the posters.



Look at the dialogue 


"We have a Hulk" 

"If we don't save the planet, we'll damn sure avenge it" 


Oh God.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

But at least it has better T&A.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh this thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

Fother Mucker CMX  that sig


----------



## Grape (Apr 4, 2012)

Debatable with Marion Cotillard in TDKR.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 4, 2012)

A HORSE WOMAN.

MAKE A SPIN OFF ABOUT THAT HOLLYWOOD.


----------



## Glued (Apr 4, 2012)

Anne Hathaway may not be perfect, but this horceface thing really isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol I love CMX's sig. Anne Hathaway never looked so good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Anne Hathaway is beastly.

This picture isn't even shopped:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

Sure got yourself a mighty big collection of Anne Hathaway pictures .


----------



## dream (Apr 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Sure got yourself a might big collection of Anne Hathaway pictures .



I think that CMX actually likes her.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anne Hathaway is beastly.
> 
> This picture isn't even shopped:



Ah. Now I see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I saved them all to my hard drive.

Because the Internet doesn't store them anywhere.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah I saved them all to my hard drive.
> 
> Because the Internet doesn't store them anywhere.



Either way you sure know how to find them pictures .


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 4, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Anne Hathaway may not be perfect, but this horceface thing really isn't funny anymore.


Especially when you look like the dude from the big bang theory(forehead and all), Hathaway is hot plus she likes anal.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 4, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> she likes anal.



Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Is there any truth to this?



Link removed


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

Horses like anal sex so no surprise there.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2012)

Nakor is the only person I know that saw the prologue at the theater.  And he said Bane was impossible to understand.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2012)

They changed the voice. You know that. :|


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2012)

Stunna.  If this movie is bad you will have a lot of crow to eat.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't want to live in the world where women don't like anal sex.

And cooking.






While doing it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  If this movie is bad you will have a lot of crow to eat.


Will _you_ concede if it's good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

I would stick it in Anne's butt.


But only because that way I can't see her face.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 4, 2012)

A hero that Gotham deserves


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2012)

Horsewoman!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2012)

You guys are such bastards


----------



## Parallax (Apr 4, 2012)

I love what this thread has become.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2012)

**


----------



## Rukia (Apr 4, 2012)

A horse movie.  Well that explains why Stunna is so interested.  Should have known.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2012)

Guilty as charged.


----------



## Vault (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread just got really epic


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 4, 2012)

This thread has become hilarious. And it makes me laugh. And I'm usually at the library.

Let's please get back to discussing the movie.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anne Hathaway is beastly.
> 
> This picture isn't even shopped:



How about we use a different photo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

I wonder how much her makeup team makes?

I mean probably millions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Too bad NF does have a make up team thats why they just cut the top  and the bottom of your avi eh CMX?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

She has nice blow job lips.


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2012)

CMX the mare in your sig can really spread it's legs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Too bad NF does have a make up team thats why they just cut the top and the bottom of your avi eh CMX?


 

No personal attacks.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 5, 2012)

"I don't care about no horses. The part that interests me is a _woman_"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Horses have vaginas, too.

Big'uns.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No personal attacks.



Making fun of a fine piece of ass such as Anne is a personal attack to me though :33.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Well I'm prettier than Anne Hathaway and I'm a manly-ass man.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I'm prettier than Anne Hathaway and I'm a manly-ass man.



Not as manly as me! My beard pierces the heavens!


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Everytime I look at her I just get a tingling sensation in my balls, she is hot. It's like she would do the craziest things in bed with you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well I'm prettier than Anne Hathaway and I'm a manly-ass man.



Manly men faces are not naked where is your beard? Your mustache ? Not even a pair of lamb chops? 
Maybe you are pretty  by prison standards anyway .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Not as manly as me! My beard pierces the heavens!


My pecs flex you out of existence. 



Huey Freeman said:


> Manly men faces are not naked where is your beard? Your mustache ? Not even a pair of lamb chops?
> Maybe you are pretty  by prison standards anyway .


 Facial hair is for Internet nerds who want to look older/tougher.

Real men know how to shave.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 5, 2012)

Movie is just 99% complete. Not too late to cast some other actress.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My pecs flex you out of existence.
> 
> 
> Facial hair is for Internet nerds who want to look older/tougher.
> ...



fixed 

My biceps will crack you like a twig and since a week is up also Juggs will be my bitch due to my mighty mustache.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

You = Rogue.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Movie is just 99% complete. Not too late to cast some other actress.



LOL, female lead playing an important role in a batman film aside from damsel in distress


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You = Rogue.



This is what I think of your attempt :


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

To Huey Freeman: This would have been a better picture


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

Why wouldn't Rogue just strip down naked and then bearhug Juggy? Wouldn't that damned near kill the man....with all that energy draining and all.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

Juggernauts power almost drove Rogue insane


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Juggernauts power almost drove Rogue insane



You got any screencapped panels? I wanna see an insane Rogue lol.

Edit: Also: Did it even phase Juggy when she touched em?


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

[Youtube]mlmSh48u2gI[/Youtube]


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

Bawwwwww Rogue's a bitch, I woulda been able to take it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2012)

Juggs ruined a fine piece of ass there w/o any regret

he must be gay for his brother


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmm, I just realised that is DKR thread and yet we're still discussing Juggernaught here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Juggs ruined a fine piece of ass there w/o any regret
> 
> he must be gay for his brother


He is...


Fluttershy said:


> Hmm, I just realised that is DKR thread and yet we're still discussing Juggernaught here



Get out of here young Neil you are messing up our thunder.

@Ben Grimm


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Let us discuss the film.

Anne Hathaway is a horsefaced monster.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Your face is


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let us discuss the film.
> 
> Anne Hathaway is a horsefaced monster.



And Juggs is gay , unlike Batman who be getting all the ladies .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Batman getting with a reverse centaur just makes me feel bad for Batman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Batman getting with a reverse centaur just makes me feel bad for Batman.



Words cannot describe how bad I feel for Juggs that he gets rape both mentally and physically by dicks that he design his entire costume to look like one .

Also Batman scored with Nicole Kidman your argument is invalid.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

Alright. This needs to end. How many pages of worthless Anne bashing, are you going to make?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

At least 400 of them if there is justice in the world.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At least 404 of them because justice not found.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Good one.


Let's make up shitty Anne Hathaway jokes. I'll start:



Man walks into a whorehouse and asks for a whore.

Pimp asks the man if he wants to fuck Anne Hathaway.

Man says, "I thought this was a whorehouse, not a stable."


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

The only true injustice in this world is that CMX is so far away from his Anne.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Anne? You mean Little Orphan Annie as played by Shirley Temple?

I might tap that if she wasn't so young.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Juggs ruined a fine piece of ass there w/o any regret
> 
> he must be gay for his brother



Actually there is a She-Hulk comic out there where She-Hulk is in prison. One of the inmates asks.

Inmate: So, about Juggernaut?
She-Hulk: Yeah, he's gay.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Love story;

CMX walks into this meadow and found Anne Hatheway waiting for him

They live happily ever after.

After she left his him without giving him any. 

Edit: See Juggs is gay, it is *canon*!


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good one.
> 
> 
> Let's make up shitty Anne Hathaway jokes. I'll start:
> ...



A Horse walks into a Stable and asks to be Stabled.

I forget the rest so fuck you. ;-)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

A man meets a horse trainer and Anne Hathaway.

The horse traininer introduces Anne Hathaway and his hrose, Beauty.

Man walks up to the horse and extends a notepad and pen and says, "Hi Anne, big fan... can I get an autograph?"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Booo, I want my money back!


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

Enough of the Anne bashing,

From the trailer Alfred says that he failed to take care of Bruce. Is Alfred right?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A man meets a horse trainer and Anne Hathaway.
> 
> The horse traininer introduces Anne Hathaway and his hrose, Beauty.
> 
> Man walks up to the horse and extends a notepad and pen and says, "Hi Anne, big fan... can I get an autograph?"



Not gonna lie, these are hilarious.

A man and a CMX are standing next to each other. 

Anne Hathaway asks them "Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?"

The man replies with "You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense."

CMX also replies with "What is this I don't even?"

CMX dies because his brain implodes.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

Anne Hathaway walks in to a bar. The barman says "Why the long face?"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

I think Alfred meant that he failed in steering Bruce to a life away from the Batman.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I think Alfred meant that he failed in steering Bruce to a life away from the Batman.



Well, I wouldn't call being Batman unhealthy in itself.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)

Anne Hathaway can't dance, I've heard she has two left feet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well, I wouldn't call being Batman unhealthy in itself.



Well if we look a bit at the comics and DCAU, in his early years it wasnt that bad, as he got older and after Dick quitting it got progressively worst for him as a person.
He had many loves , Selene being the one true love, and he could never truly retire and settle down as he got older. 
He became obsessive with his work.

That is why in DCAU and TDK they describe Bruce as being Batmans mask so to speak.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anne Hathaway can't dance, I've heard she has two left feet.


both growing from her right nostril


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Well if we look a bit at the comics and DCAU, in his early years it wasnt that bad, as he got older and after Dick quitting it got progressively worst for him as a person.
> He had many loves , Selene being the one true love, and he could never truly retire and settle down as he got older.
> He became obsessive with his work.
> 
> That is why in DCAU and TDK they describe Bruce as being Batmans mask so to speak.



That just means he has problems settling down with one particular lady. 

He may never find his "One True" love, but hey, he at least found love.

He even kept a picture of Lois Lane in his computer in Batman Beyond.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

I give up on this thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I give up on this thread.



Be here when the movie tops the chart and Anne is shown to be sexy, oh the shenanigans that I will have YES! YES! YES! .


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I give up on this thread.



Y so coward?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Y so coward?





@Huey Anne is average to me. I don't really find her attractive, but I don't think she's ugly either. We'll see.

Is it true that Talia's in this? Will we see a *Cat* fight?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> @Huey Anne is average to me. I don't really find her attractive, but I don't think she's ugly either. We'll see.
> 
> Is it true that Talia's in this? Will we see a Cat fight?



Yep Talia is in this, hope fully she and catwoman will mud wrestle.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yep Talia is in this, hope fully she and catwoman will mud wrestle.



Catwoman and Talia mud wrestling?

Anne Hathaway mud wrestling? Thanks, but I'll pass (probably).



> Well, I wouldn't call being Batman unhealthy in itself.



I would. He dresses up like a bat, wears his underwear over his pants, and runs around on rooftops looking for criminals to punch. He's obviously not sane.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Catwoman and Talia mud wrestling?
> 
> Anne Hathaway mud wrestling? Thanks, but I'll pass (probably).



Unlike you my dick doesnt discriminate , only to fat chicks, .


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

> Unlike you my dick doesnt discriminate , only to fat chicks.



I'd probably go for a fat chick before I go for Hathaway honestly.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

> Unlike you my dick doesnt discriminate , only to fat chicks.



In my opinion there are a lot of fat chicks who look better than Hathaway.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I would. He dresses up like a bat, wears his underwear over his pants, and runs around on rooftops looking for criminals to punch. He's obviously not sane.



Well is robinhood insane?
Is Zorro insane?

The cops have gone so far as to create batsignal, so I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well is robinhood insane?
> Is Zorro insane?
> 
> The cops have gone so far as to create batsignal, so I see nothing wrong with it.



Do they where their underwear over their pants?

He's clearly nuts. It doesn't mean that he doesn't get the job done (most of the time).


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Do they where their underwear over their pants?
> 
> He's clearly nuts. It doesn't mean that he doesn't get the job done (most of the time).



except christan bale batman doesn't wear underwear, he wears graphite armor.

the only batman i consider truly insane is All Star Batman


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> except christan bale batman doesn't wear underwear, he wears graphite armor.
> 
> the only batman i consider truly insane is All Star Batman



That's funny, because most images I see of Batman show him wearing underwear. Call it graphite armor , if you want. But it's still underwear.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Tragically, on Anne Hathaway's 7th birthday, they pinned the tail on her.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


>



So should I post the 90% of pics showing Batman wearing his underwear over his pants?d Face it Grimm that's how people know the character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

A Russian, a Horse, and Anne Hathaway walk into a bar.

The Russian says to the bartender, "Give me vodka and this horse cube of salt," patting the horse next to him.

Bartender says, "What about the other horse?"


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 5, 2012)

Methinks CMX has a horse fetish.


----------



## Grape (Apr 5, 2012)

Thread should now convert to being 100% CMX Anne H. jokes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Anne Hathaway was originally pegged as the star in the movie _War Horse_.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't blame CMX.  Blame Christopher Nolan.  A truly horrific casting decision.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

For real.

The original pick for Catwoman was Sarah Jessica Parker, but she had previous commitments reprising her role in Hidalgo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Me thinks CMX take his time out to write this material out. Anne always on your mind ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

When Anne Hathaway was born 1982 the doctor on duty mistook her for a foal. 

Anne remained in a small stable for three weeks while her loving mother breastfed a thoroughbred Colt, thinking it was her child.

Upon realizing the mix-up they exchanged the infants. When asked Anne's mother was quoted as saying, "I still can't tell the difference." 


Not so much a joke as an interesting piece of Hollywood history.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

You cant keep this up, you will run out of material by tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

You think so?

Maybe I already ran out of material now. 


Anne Hathaway twisted her ankle while doing a stunt on the set of The Dark Knight Rises.

Christian Bale, an avid horsebreeder, instictively took out his batarang and started to put her down when Christopher Nolan interjected. At first he said, "She's not a horse! She's not a horse!" But Bale, wise on the uptake and no spring chicken, called his bluff and began clubbing her over the head. It was only after Nolan showed him her leg and claimed it wasn't broken that he stopped.

Bale was quoted as saying, "And to think I almost killed a perfectly good horse... boy, is my face red."


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You think so?
> 
> Maybe I already ran out of material now.
> 
> ...




Lol, wow.  And I have a feeling you haven't used your best material yet.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Sarah Jessica Parker was supposed to be cast? The sex and the city star? Wow. Tht would have been the worst casting decision ever, no way can that bitch be taken seriously.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Just a matter of time before CMX reach a wall or I find a funny counter attack.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> @Huey Anne is average to me. I don't really find her attractive, but I don't think she's ugly either. We'll see.
> 
> Is it true that Talia's in this? Will we see a *Cat* fight?



Hahahahahahaha, winning!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Anne Hathaway doesn't laugh.
She whinnies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

A glover just shut down CMX momentum oh shit!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you call a horse with the body of an ethiopian prostitute?

Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Damn...them tits just hanging there, and the legs .


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2012)

inb4 photoshop


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

On MTV's PUNK'D, Ashton Kutcher thought it would be a goof to swap Anne Hathaway's lunch.

When all he found was an bag of apples and salt lick he thought someone had already beat him to it.

One hour later the MTV crew filmed Anne Hathaway eating her lunch.

Here is the shocking video:
(Anne is dressed in white and brown)


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Ill wreck her octopussies anyday .


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

That ass is just asking for it. If I was Bale...I would have a boner everyday making a scene with her


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

A shocking turn of events this afternoon as a mounted police officer had his horse stolen.

Anne Hathaway was taking a stroll through the park and offered her assistance.

Moments later the policeman, riding on the strong back of Anne Hathaway, caught up to the would-be horsenapper and brought him to justice.

Eye-witness statement as follows:

"It was like something out of a movie: the cop has his horse stolen but then, like a miracle, this other horse comes along out of the wild! Never saw anything like it...amazing."

When Anne was asked to comment she simply said, "Neigh."


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

*nosebleed*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Anne Hathaway is often praised for her focus and determination when prepraring and acting out her roles.

When asked for her secret--whatever it was that brought her attention to laser-like precision--she said it was simple: Blinders.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2012)

Glover.  Why you trollin'?  You trying to be her jockey or something?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Hahahahahahahaha no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

When Anne Hathaway needs to get get up early and prepare for a role, she doesn't reach for the 5-hour Energy. She doesn't go for that oversized energy drink. She does not make a run for Starbucks.

When Anne Hathaway needs that extra get-up-and go, she reaches for the only brand she can trust:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

I be her jockey , Ill ride her all night


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Reporter to Anne Hathaway: How do you find the motivation to keep getting up in the mornings and putting in grueling hours on the set?

Anne to reporter: I just know it has to be done, so I brush my coat off, shake off the flies, and saddle-up.

Reporter to Anne: Nice pun.

Anne to reporter: What's a pun?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2012)

CMX.  The amazing thing... the Anne Hathaway casting decision might not even be the worst part of the film.  BANE MIGHT BE.  His mask looks fucking ridiculous.  And he is going to make a lot of undecipherable grunting sounds all film long.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

I just jizzed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Glover, you're going to run out of "sexy" Anne Hathaway pictures before I run out of zingers:


Anne Hathaway is an excellent painter. Her secret? She makes her own brushes.


You'll get this one later.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

It is confirmed CMX is blind.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

CMX, she's too sexy to run out of pictures.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

When asked her opinion on animal cruelty, Anne Hathaway responded, "I think it's just terrible, asbolutely reprehensible...My father used to be beat me as a child; I'm glad we're finally getting some recognition for this cause."


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Side boob


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 5, 2012)

Meh you win...i'm gonna go re-watch Game of Thrones 

Fucker 

HUEY don't let me down!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

The day Anne Hathaway auditioned for the role of Catwoman, the casting director was confused, saying, "I thought we were casting for Catwoman, not the Mr. Ed movie?"

Anne Hathaway got the role after she dazzled with the performance of a scene from Seabiscuit. 

The director couldn't say no.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Side boob> than anything CMX can come up with .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

At a recent charity auction, avid fan Jarvis Mayweather nabbed an autographed photo of Anne Hathaway with a winning bid of two-thousand dollars.

Jarvis was mistakenly given a photograph of legendary race horse Man O' War. 

Jarvis wans't bummed out about it though. In fact, he seemed pleased as punch as he walked up to Anne and said, "I think they gave me a stock, unsigned photo on accident..." and she gave him her autograph on the spot.


----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At a recent charity auction, avid fan Jarvis Mayweather nabbed an autographed photo of Anne Hathaway with a winning bid of two-thousand dollars.
> 
> Jarvis was mistakenly given a photograph of legendary race horse Man O' War.
> 
> Jarvis wans't bummed out about it though. In fact, he seemed pleased as punch as he walked up to Anne and said, "I think they gave me a stock, unsigned photo on accident..." and she gave him her autograph on the spot.




Anne is not amused


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

This one's a double:


Maggie Gyllenhaal and Anne Hathaway once auditioned together for roles in _Charlies Angels_.

The casting director threw them out at once, screaming, "This is a casting call, not a dog and pony show!"


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Glued (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This one's a double:
> 
> 
> *Maggie Gyllenhaal *and Anne Hathaway once auditioned together for roles in _Charlies Angels_.
> ...



First you calle Anne a horse and now you call maggie a dog.



CMX you need to check your eyes.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with CMX on Maggie

she looks like a foot


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Maggie only looks good when she's applying Facebook angles and about a metric ton of makeup.


Otherwise she looks like this:


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 5, 2012)

The only physical difference between Maggie and Jake is that Maggie has a penis.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 5, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Unlike you my dick doesnt discriminate , only to fat chicks, .



You know how fat chicks will be so happy for the attention for that one night you could do anything and she will love you.

And a fat chick would look more intimidating on a bike.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 5, 2012)

My dog barks when I watch The Dark Knight.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2012)

.


----------



## dream (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh god, I remember that movie.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maggie only looks good when she's applying Facebook angles and about a metric ton of makeup.
> 
> 
> Otherwise she looks like this:



No one likes a neagtive Ned.

And she doesn't look like Droopy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Is that really Hathaway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No too late team Hatheway has left your train station, you should have boarded while you can.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> No too late team Hatheway has left your train station, you should have boarded while you can.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McAeQiLmEYU[/YOUTUBE]

I got on just before it left.

Or are you saying that I should join the Horsefaced Hathaway bandwagon.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At a recent charity auction, avid fan Jarvis Mayweather nabbed an autographed photo of Anne Hathaway with a winning bid of two-thousand dollars.
> 
> Jarvis was mistakenly given a photograph of legendary race horse Man O' War.
> 
> Jarvis wans't bummed out about it though. In fact, he seemed pleased as punch as he walked up to Anne and said, "I think they gave me a stock, unsigned photo on accident..." and she gave him her autograph on the spot.



I don't know about you guys, but CMX single handedly curbstomped the opposition over the last few pages. My god, he truly is my less serious but still articulate and lulzy American counterpart. 

What a beast... and if he were here, he would know I wasn't talking about Anne with that comment.

CMX, when you next login from the comforts of your local public library on Monday, due to the fact that you are still without internet access at home, look in your User CP, for the rep I will leave you for your excellence in regards to diligently defending yourself against those provocative pictures these other various gentlemen have tried to deter you with.

I want to be witty and give the rep comment some flash and a connection to Anne that only you would appreciate. The current favourites are:

The Non-Italian Stallion

Black Beauty(1971, 1994)

Spirit: Stallion of The Cimarron(2002)

War Horse(2011)

Run Wild, Run Free(1969)

Hidalgo(2004)

Dark Horse(1992)

Flicka(2006)

Flicka 2(2010)

International Velvet(1978)

Furious D(The Simpsons)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2012)

You all would bang Anne and you know it.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2012)

> At a recent charity auction, avid fan Jarvis Mayweather nabbed an autographed photo of Anne Hathaway with a winning bid of two-thousand dollars.
> 
> Jarvis was mistakenly given a photograph of legendary race horse Man O' War.
> 
> Jarvis wans't bummed out about it though. In fact, he seemed pleased as punch as he walked up to Anne and said, "I think they gave me a stock, unsigned photo on accident..." and she gave him her autograph on the spot.



​
Leave Anne alone! Leave her alone! She's a human being! All you care about is making horse jokes about her!


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You all would bang Anne and you know it.



There was never any doubt that we would. It's just that some men have different tastes. In CMX's case, he would bang her. He would definitely give her the ride of her life.


.... while wearing a harness, and with blinders attached, in order to run through an open meadow of grass into the sunset that is just beyond the horizon.

Even you must admit that his level of dedication to this humourous pursuit is admirable, and the fact that he can keep in character for so long, without degrading the quality of his wisecracks.

If I were to translate this level of SWAG into musical form, the following would be the closest possible representation:

[YOUTUBE]i3iW-ERh8dg[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2012)

He is no Axel Foley  more like T.J hooker .


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> He is no Axel Foley  more like T.J hooker .



More like a caucasian version of the spirit of Erik Estrada's character Officer Francis (Frank) Llewelyn "Ponch" Poncherello from CHIPS.

With an attitude for hijinx.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> More like a caucasian version of the spirit of Erik Estrada's character Officer Francis (Frank) Llewelyn "Ponch" Poncherello from CHIPS.
> 
> With an attitude for hijinx.



I am just happy that my home city, have you looking over it. So I use you as a standard of detectives .


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am just happy that my home city, have you looking over it. So I use you as a standard of detectives .



If there is an injustice, a use of bad grammar, a lack of wit, banter or smart conversation, or a missing sense of relevant or random yet appropriate lulz...

I will be there to answer the call.... in a similar fashion to the following:

[YOUTUBE]_v0C7S92G5o[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> If there is an injustice, a use of bad grammar, a lack of wit, banter or smart conversation, or a missing sense of relevant or random yet appropriate lulz...
> 
> I will be there to answer the call.... in a similar fashion to the following:
> 
> ...



You are in the wrong section of the forums, you are more needed elsewhere .


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You are in the wrong section of the forums, you are more needed elsewhere .



I am already there, and here at the same time. It's a tool I have in my electronic tool belt that I like to call..... Browser Tabs.

It allows me to drop into a thread and face off against an unsuspecting troll or villain in a similar fashion to the following:


[YOUTUBE]Y7vtDYFGjIA[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2012)

posting because of the Beverly Hills cop theme.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> posting because of the Beverly Hills cop theme.



A true man would expect no more or less of you.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2012)

Optimus always makes the decepticons look like fodder.  the best thing about the trilogy without a doubt.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> I am already there, and here at the same time. It's a tool I have in my electronic tool belt that I like to call..... Browser Tabs.
> 
> It allows me to drop into a thread and face off against an unsuspecting troll or villain in a similar fashion to the following:
> 
> ...



I would do this  but at this point in my lessons its not worthy.

Now its this.


----------



## Detective (Apr 6, 2012)

Vault said:


> Optimus always makes the decepticons look like fodder.  the best thing about the trilogy without a doubt.



There are certain aspects of film that can really reach down and affect the way a man's emotions react to a scene or sequence of scenes. Optimus' babyshaking the entire cast of Decepticons like a stepchild of a redheaded stepchild is one of those defining moments.

The most similar experience I have had to this effect is after I saw *The Raid* about 2 weeks ago. Its one of those films that makes you feel the urge to punch the first person in the parking lot out of mandatory compulsion after viewing it, and they will punch you back out of respect. Epic brawls will ensue.





Huey Freeman said:


> I would do this  but at this point in my lessons its not worthy.



A Brofist can never be turned down or thought unworthy.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 6, 2012)

Detective said:


> A Brofist can never be turned down or thought unworthy.




One should not misuse nor should they abuse the Bro-fist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the showering of accolades and brofists, Detective. Someday I'll make it up to you in the form of Taiwanese prostitute (the non-STD-ridden variety) and a signed copy of my new book: _The Super Undead_. 

For now, I'm beat.

I went to the club last night after blasting my pecs and met Charlie Murphy and Anne Hathaway. We got her drunk, double-teamed her, made some videos, rode her downtown Denver, and left her at a petting zoo. 

Rumor has it she never felt more at home.

I woke up today with a charlie horse.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Thanks for the showering of accolades and brofists, Detective. Someday I'll make it up to you in the form of Taiwanese prostitute (the non-STD-ridden variety) and a signed copy of my new book: _The Super Undead_.
> 
> For now, I'm beat.
> 
> ...





Now let's get back to the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Do you think if they put a bat mask on Anne she could be called the Bathorse and Batman could ride her?


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you think if they put a bat mask on Anne she could be called the Bathorse and Batman could ride her?



Nope.avi


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Do you think if they put a bat mask on Anne she could be called the Bathorse and Batman could ride her?



Probably.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep.wmv

I need to get Bale's e-mail address and send him my material. Hopefully he can still slip in one horse joke into the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2012)

I just watched a handful of parodies on Youtube.  This movie is a great source of ridicule.  

Oh well.  At least The Avengers is coming out soon.


----------



## Grape (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yep.wmv
> 
> I need to get Bale's e-mail address and send him my material. Hopefully he can still slip in one horse joke into the movie.



Something like Fight Club's ending frame of the guy's penis? Except use a horse picture. I suggest your sig.


@Rukia, hater hater hater. Enjoy Marvel Shitfest Version 9.0


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2012)

I want another Christian Bale rant.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrRzwcUlrfo[/YOUTUBE]

I'll be honest, I just wanted an excuse to bump this thread and keep it from sliding off the front page. For now.

Still, nice to see the old gang.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 7, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I want another Christian Bale rant.



Lol this.  I remember the audio for the rant he did on the Terminator set.  Though one would wonder who he would be chewing out on this one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Dattumbler
datbatmanforeverbatmobile
datadamwestmobile


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 8, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol this.  I remember the audio for the rant he did on the Terminator set.  Though one would wonder who he would be chewing out on this one.





Peter Griffin?



> I'll be honest, I just wanted an excuse to bump this thread and keep it from sliding off the front page. For now.
> 
> Still, nice to see the old gang.



We're just waiting for CMX to get back.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 8, 2012)

Lee ye too, well you too shall taste my steel.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 8, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Oh well.  At least The Avengers is coming out soon.


How's that a consolation in any way?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> How's that a consolation in any way?


I used it to console the others because it looks like it will suck less than The Dark Knight Rises.

But you are right.  It might be awful.  I'm not sold on it yet.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 8, 2012)

CMX and Rukia still making asses of themselves i see


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> CMX and Rukia still making asses of themselves i see


There is a clever pun in in here about donkeys and Anne Hathaway, but I feel that making it would be a hopeless venture, since you'd be too dim-witted to get it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There is a clever pun in in here about donkeys and Anne Hathaway, but I feel that making it would be a hopeless venture, since you'd be too dim-witted to get it.



Thats because your too busy  over Anne.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2012)

For the few of you who care, it's been confirmed for PG-13.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> For the few of you who care, it's been confirmed for PG-13.



That's cool. Has there been ever been a DC series film that has ever carried an R rating?


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

Watchmen was R-rated.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Watchmen for the big blue .


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

Huey you got ninja'd mate


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

PG-13 isn't a surprise here.

This isn't Aliens sequel, Expendables 2, or Total Recall we're talking about.

It's Batman.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Watchmen was R-rated.



Lol, thanks for the insight.  I keep forgetting that the series was under DC Comics.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Huey you got ninja'd mate



I get you Vault if its the last thing I do. *Raises and shakes fist in the air*


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I get you Vault if its the last thing I do. *Raises and shakes fist in the air*



You mean


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> You mean



I am fist pumping with you, we are not even in the clube yet .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PG-13 isn't a surprise here.
> 
> This isn't* Aliens *sequel, Expendables 2, or Total Recall we're talking about.
> 
> It's Batman.



Which reminds me, who the hells idea was it to make the first AVP film have a PG-13 rating?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2012)

PG-13 wouldn't have done Watchmen justice


the world need to see blue penis flopping about.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

I remember going to see it at the 12 am opening, it was filled with 50% kids and their mothers, the outrage for their stupidity was hilarious!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Which reminds me, who the hells idea was it to make the first AVP film have a PG-13 rating?



Some hotshot Hollywood exec who thought that the younger crowd would love seeing space aliens duke it out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I remember going to see it at the 12 am opening, it was filled with 50% kids and their mothers, the outrage for their stupidity was hilarious!



 **


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats crazy talk, A hunting Jamaican Alien fighting an acid spitting Alien that burst through your chest cavity would be something awesome to watch by teens everywhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

If I was still 12 I'd totally want to see that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I was still 12 I'd totally want to see that.



What the Jamaican Alien vs the acid Alien or the blue energy dick of greatness .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2012)

every time I think of AVP

this monstrosity pops up


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> PG-13 wouldn't have done Watchmen justice
> 
> 
> the world need to see blue penis flopping about.



Lol, I remember my dad going "_this_ is what you wanted me to see?..." during the film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> Lol, I remember my dad going "_this_ is what you wanted me to see?..." during the film.



Did you reply back -*Dont act like your not impress.*, or *So did you Dad, so did you.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

AVP could have been such a great franchise.


----------



## Federer (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## TSC (Apr 9, 2012)

HAI Gais, what's new in here? 





Oh nevermind, Just usual anti-hathaway and horse jokes. Carry on.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 9, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Did you reply back -*Dont act like your not impress.*, or *So did you Dad, so did you.*



We never spoke about that movie again. ):


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Nut shots all around!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> We never spoke about that movie again. ):



I kept wondering if I was just seeing things...

Movie had great fight scenes though.


----------



## Federer (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

If only I could do gif animations.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Such artistic work is too complicated for the likes of you CMX. Stick to your easy photoshop work.


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Such artistic work is too complicated for the likes of you CMX. Stick to your easy photoshop work.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

You guys got about 3 more in you before you cant find any more gifs .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2012)

such a great actress


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I have made gifs before, it just takes too long.


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

Huey, challenge accepted.


----------



## Federer (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh my god, thats fucking scary


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats the same thing you posted earlier . 

The small edit doesnt count.


----------



## Vault (Apr 9, 2012)

Funny that image looks like this  



And this isnt even manipulated  

DatHathaway


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

If I could only  I can shoot deathrays through the internet.


----------



## Federer (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

That gif works in favor of me so thanks amigo .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Thats not even Anne to begin with .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

You're right; her eyebrows are too small.

They have to be at least my level before they are Anne's real eyebrows.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're right; her eyebrows are too small.
> 
> They have to be at least my level before they are Anne's real eyebrows.



You do have Lady like features .


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

If I were gay I'd skullfuck CMXs eyesockets. They're kawaii.


----------



## Evilene (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh my freaking god.


----------



## Federer (Apr 9, 2012)

That's her real face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 9, 2012)

Federer said:


> That's her real face.


----------



## Federer (Apr 9, 2012)

And you guys should stop quoting that gif.

it creeps me out.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, when this film is released I'm going to watch it since I've enjoyed the past two films.  Plus, I've seen BloodRyne and the Double Dragon films, so unless the writers were on crack, I doubt the film will be that formula of bad.

Also adding, AVP could have been a nice series to watch had it not been for the plot of the first film and the teenage angst of the second.  Who puts that kind of theme in a franchise series such as Aliens and Predator.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 9, 2012)

The first AvP wasn't bad imo, because it was complete fanservice. The 2nd one was shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Now that's more like it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2012)

LMMFAO    .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 9, 2012)

you guys are destroying the only sure good thing in this movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Christian Bale's Bruce Wayne?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

thread needs more Bane hate.

dat funny looking mask


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

It is funny-looking, but not as funny-looking as Anne Hathaway's face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Only thing funny is that this Bane can kick movie juggs ass all over the place.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

That's not true.

If you watch the movie he is actually invulnerable (tanks Wolverine's claws) and still incredibly strong (smashes through 2-foot cement walls).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not true.
> 
> If you watch the movie he is actually invulnerable (tanks Wolverine's claws) and still incredibly strong (smashes through 2-foot cement walls).



Bane walks and football fields crumble when he is not even on it , canon fact, also he wasnt defeated by a 12 year old boy/15 year old girl.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Until Bane gets the ability to shut off mutant powers he isn't beating X3 Juggernaut (Foddernaut), no matter how shit X3 Juggernaut is.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 10, 2012)

ITT: CMX calls Juggernaut, Foddernaut.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

X3 Juggernaut isn't even the real thing.

Of course it's shit. 

Foddernaut shit.


----------



## ovanz (Apr 10, 2012)

I remember bane in the comics have a little group of followers:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Anne hattaway could be a tranny and play as one those fodders.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Juggs was locked up in prison,  Bane broke into prison to break out the prison.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Could be, but it will require a major rewrite in the canon. None of those fodders have the nose the size of a Buick.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

will Bruce get it on with Selina in costume?:ho


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> will Bruce get it on with Selina in costume?:ho



No.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

He will put his batcock in her batstash.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> No.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Remember the ejection sequence for the batpod out the tumbler, the sex  will be that reverse engineered .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

aye man, he's been grieving about Rachel for too long now.

it's time to move on and bang some horsefaces.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Easy targets them horsefaces.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2012)

How many book purchases so far CMX?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

all it takes is a batch of carrots.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> How many book purchases so far CMX?



Himself


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

> Forrest Woods leads a mundane life until the night he is gunned down by a mysterious gunslinger in a gas station on his way to pick up some fine tail. When Forrest wakes up he is accosted by government agents, told he is now a zombie with a superhuman ability, and sworn to secrecy.
> 
> With the aid of a therapeutic zombie support group, Forrest must track down the mysterious gunslinger and put an end to his undead super villainy once and for all. Armed with the ability to make people fall in love whenever he soils his pants, Forrest feels ready.



looks gooooooooooood:ho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like Michael bay is directing porn to me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2012)

Bane's entire look sucks.  I think we all have a tendency to focus on that awful mask.  The rest of the outfit deserves recognition as well.  Not sure the studio could have come up with anything worse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

the costume design as a whole suck ass.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2012)

The trench looks shitty.  Not sure it makes sense either.  It makes a slow character even slower.  

Bane is a fucking disaster guys.  I am trying to give it a chance.  But this movie just seems so hopeless.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

An actual luchadore mask would be worse.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Stunna said:


> An actual luchadore mask would be worse.



I agree

but no mask at all would've been perfect .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, who says he needs a mask?


No mask better than crustacean.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

Bane without a mask? lololololo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Better than an alien dick crawling out of his throat.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

I actually like his mask, so nope.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

They just getting out their hate out the way while they still can. After the Avengers flop and the TDKR blow their minds, they will have enough room in their system to embrace all the love.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2012)

No mask would have been fine.  I thought just a suit and tie would have been perfect for Bane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Face thongs 

at the moment I don't agree with it, but it might be something i get used to as the movie goes by.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2012)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

He is no King Ping .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> They just getting out their hate out the way while they still can. After the Avengers flop and the TDKR blow their minds, they will have enough room in their system to embrace all the love.



oh lol, if Captian America didn't flop Avengers won't

I do want to see which film bring in the most bacon though:ho

I think avengers will be on par with Transformers. I mean theirs EXPLOSIONS EVERYWHERE, thats what 80% of moviegoers like seeing right?


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Apr 10, 2012)

He needs a Mask.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> oh lol, if Captian America didn't flop Avengers won't
> 
> I do want to see which film bring in the most bacon though:ho
> 
> I think avengers will be on par with Transformers. I mean theirs EXPLOSIONS EVERYWHERE, thats what 80% of moviegoers like seeing right?



And stale hot chicks with Shia Lebouf.

Avengers doesnt have Shia .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

He needs a good mask.


----------



## Glued (Apr 10, 2012)

Rukia said:


> No mask would have been fine.  I thought just a suit and tie would have been perfect for Bane.



He's a former prison inmate with a steroid problem. Why would he wear a suit and tie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> He's a former prison inmate with a steroid problem. Why would he wear a suit and tie.



this one's back story is completely different. So he wouldn't wear a Luchador's mask either.

also Rukia is trolling about the suit and tie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

I never trust those raptors crafty fellas .


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Why is this film entitled _The Dark Knight Rises?_ Is that title not too similar to the title of the previous film? Surely, Nolan could have devised a title that would be as different from the previous two as they were from each other, yet still was suitable for the film itself?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises is an awful title.  I always assumed it was just temporary.  That Warner Bros would change it when they got closer to releasing the film.


----------



## Grape (Apr 10, 2012)

Agreed. TDKR is a horrible choice.

"Batman Ends" ftw.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2012)

Batman: No Man's Land.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 10, 2012)

What about a title that contains "Gotham City?" It would be nice for a _Batman_ film to acknowledge how the city itself is important to the story as the setting of the events, and the environment that produced the type of people whom Bruce Wayne seeks to eliminate.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 10, 2012)

*Sorry folks no Joker so this will have to do  * just to feed Rukia and CMX .


----------



## mootz (Apr 11, 2012)

Batman: Rat with Wings?


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Batman: No Man's Land.



Batman: No Bat's Land might be better.


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2012)

Call it for what it really is.

Batman: Knightfall.

We already know what happens for the most part.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe Dark Knight Rises was the best choice considering all of you gave inferior suggestions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

The goddamn Batman was already copyrighted by DC comics.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

The phrase was?


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe Dark Knight Rises was the best choice considering all of you gave inferior suggestions.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 11, 2012)

While we're at it, why not dress Batman up like a  duck.

Bane in a suit and tie, tf?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The phrase was?



The goddamn Batman


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2012)

I really have to post this video again,

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGejQXAO2Xk[/YOUTUBE]

By the way, _Man of Steel_ is going to be as "edgy" as the _Dark Knight_, and someone needs to remove the _(July 2012)_ part from the thread title :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Midget, Facehugger Bane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Call it for what it really is.
> 
> Batman: Knightfall.
> 
> We already know what happens for the most part.



Batman Knightfall is actually a good title.


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> I really have to post this video again,
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGejQXAO2Xk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> By the way, _Man of Steel_ is going to be as "edgy" as the _Dark Knight_, and someone needs to remove the _(July 2012)_ part from the thread title :WOW



Heh, never saw that video before.


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2012)

Oooooo ;O

Well I posted it in the old thread, Goob ~

No more crazy stuff by Crazy with Bane's mask and Anne I see then lol :WOW


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

> No more crazy stuff by Crazy with Bane's mask and Anne I see then lol



Don't worry, we'll have that stuff again soon enough.


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't worry, we'll have that stuff again soon enough.



Awwwwwww ...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow.  This cover is grotesque.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  This cover is grotesque.



...Anne just looks out of place as catwoman.

Hopefully she will look better in film.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  This cover is grotesque.



Stop It.

I like her costume.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

I just realize the ears are her goggles, I see what you did there Nolan .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Interesting cover.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

Those pages look sticked together CMX .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah they are.


From glue I made out of horse hooves.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

One thing the series did great was the batpod. first time I wanted one moreso than the whole batmobile.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Interesting cover.



When did batman become a cowboy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

He wrangled himself a mighty steed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

even Batman is all for going green.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

LMMFAO    .


----------



## dream (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Interesting cover.



Best cover I've seen.


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2012)

I understand why Bane is the central villain, so does that make Catwoman is his henchman or hired gun?


----------



## Bart (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh god, Goob, you did say Crazy would do that stuff again soon ... ;S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

New pic of Bane just surfaced


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

Catwoman looks so awkward without a mask.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

I think she looks really awkward without a saddle.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd pay money to see _Cowboy Batman._


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> New pic of Bane just surfaced
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



believe it or not, "the thong on the head" look is really catching on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Thong-faced cunts!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 11, 2012)

It's not Bane, it's obviously Reptile


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Or Scorpion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'd pay money to see _Cowboy Batman._





in before CMX paste anne's head on here.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

Hollywood, where's my adaptation?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> in before CMX paste anne's head on here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Repped                .


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

You're such a fuckin' dick man.

Not gonna lie tho, it's pretty goddamn hilarious.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds how fast CMX has Anne Hatheways pic cut outs on standby? Maybe he cuts them out for other reasons?


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2012)

On a serious note, If this movie might have too many villains. I'm really hoping for a focus on Bane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't think Anne will count as a villain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Catwoman is always a villain at first then gets won over.

Technically she'll be both.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

Catwoman is always neutral just that she puts stealing as her priority.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Stealing = against the law.
Person going against the law = criminal.
Criminal = Batman's enemies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Stealing = against the law.
> Person going against the law = criminal.
> Criminal = Batman's enemies.



bats lets it slide  for..obvious reasons .

But seriously the article made her seem sympathetic. it says she's protecting something..or someone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

She's protecting her foals.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Stealing = against the law.
> Person going against the law = criminal.
> Criminal = Batman's enemies.



Vigilante = against the law
Person against the law = criminal
Criminal = Batmans enemy 
Batman =Batman enemy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Sometimes you have to break the law in order to be the law.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sometimes you have to break the law in order to be the law.



And sometimes you gotta steal some things in order to eat .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Catwoman doesn't need to steal to eat. She needs to pimp her slutty ass out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Scene from Act III_ 



Anne Hathaway badly injures her leg during a heist.  Not a stretch at all since stilettos are apparently part of her Catwoman suit.  Batman will find her and euthanize her out of pity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Catwoman doesn't need to steal to eat. She needs to pimp her slutty ass out.



 Dont hate the player hate the game.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Doesn't catwoman steal from the rich but gives to the poor?




Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scene from Act III_
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Hathaway badly injures her leg during a heist.  Not a stretch at all since stilettos are apparently part of her Catwoman suit.  Batman will find her and euthanize her out of pity.



I hope catwoman is atleast a strong female and not a demsel in distress.... oh god, now i'm worried.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Anne Hathaway is going to just trip over her hooves in every scene.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

Catwoman will be able to kick Juggs ass. Canon fact!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Trying to rile me up with defamatory remarks about the Juggernaut?



So March, 2012.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

Juggy lost to Catwoman because he gave into Cat's feminine charms.


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2012)

Catwoman is a thief, it doesn't make sense for Batman to punch a mugger and let her get away.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Catwoman is a thief, it doesn't make sense for Batman to punch a mugger and let her get away.



It's because she has some Grade-A Vajayjay.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 11, 2012)

Aliens.
Ancient aliens.


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2012)

It doesn't fit with Batman's character. Batman only has one love...justice. He lives justice. He breathes justice.

His mission is what keeps him from any form of relation.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

But he also has a penis; therefore, he has "needs."

You cannot handle my logic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> It doesn't fit with Batman's character. Batman only has one love...justice. He lives justice. He breathes justice.
> 
> His mission is what keeps him from any form of relation.



why does he let her go then?

and I pretty sure catwoman is a love interest.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> why does he let her go then?
> 
> and I pretty sure catwoman is a love interest.



More than likely because she gives some mind-blowing dome. She pretends the shaft is her body, and tries rigorously to receive his love mayonnaise (that she believes is actually fur.)


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2012)

Didn't Silver Age or Golden Age Batman settle down and have a daughter with Catwoman?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

alternate universe huntress?



MajorThor said:


> More than likely because she gives some mind-blowing dome. She pretends the shaft is her body, and tries rigorously to receive his love mayonnaise (that she believes is actually fur.)



she's very.....flexible.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> alternate universe huntress?
> 
> 
> 
> she's very.....flexible.



I was Crushin' on Michelle Pfeiffer like a friend back when Batman Returns hit the box office. It just sucks I didn't know what fapping was back then because I walked around with a massive stiffy all day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Michelle Pfeiffer was a really hot good catwoman.

the having to die 9 times part was always funny to me though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> alternate universe huntress?


Helena Wayne.

New Earth Bruce has also had a kid with Talia.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 11, 2012)

Not really bad. Not really good.

I expect everyone to blow the whole thing out of proportion, though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

Drop the stilettos and get her a cowl and I'm set.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

@rukia 
The lovable asshole Damion Wayne?

I love reading the issues he's in.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises would be a lot better if it introduced Cassandra Cain.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 11, 2012)

She resembles a spy more than anything, IMO.

TBH, nowhere near as sexy as Scarlett Johansson Black Widow.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight Rises would be a lot better if it introduced Cassandra Cain.



Nolan rule- no sidekicks


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool interview about CMX's favorite mare.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nolan rule- no sidekicks


Which is a shame -- I would really like to see a well done Robin on screen. I didn't really mind Robin from _Forever..._ but there's tons of room for improvement.


----------



## Grape (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't ever mention that "movie" in this thread again, Stunna!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Cool interview about CMX's favorite mare.



can't believe it


Stunna said:


> Which is a shame -- I would really like to see a well done Robin on screen. I didn't really mind Robin from _Forever..._ but there's tons of room for improvement.



I think it's for the best,don't get wrong, I wouldn't mind seeing it happen again but  I just don't think Robin fits this type of atmosphere.

I think Nolan made a good decision in that regard.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

You're right...it would just be interesting to see how it would be handled. I definitely wouldn't want a 12 year old in tights.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nolan rule- no sidekicks


Bane could break Batman's back and Huntress and Cassandra Cain could take over the crime fighting while he recovers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Trying to rile me up with defamatory remarks about the Juggernaut?
> 
> 
> 
> So March, 2012.


Well fine let me approach this different, Santa Clause is real and he thinks Catwoman can kick Juggs ass. 


Ben Grimm said:


> It doesn't fit with Batman's character. Batman only has one love...justice. He lives justice. He breathes justice.
> 
> His mission is what keeps him from any form of relation.



Selena is what you say his one true love, no matter what Bats does he cant say no to her. Also in the new 52 if you read her series they get it on in the sheets because he cant resist dat vajayjay no matter how much he objects. 

What Selenes wants from bruce she gets canon fact.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Selena is what you say his one true love, no matter what Bats does he cant say no to her. Also in the new 52 if you read her series they get it on in the sheets because he cant resist dat vajayjay no matter how much he objects.
> 
> What Selenes wants from bruce she gets canon fact.



It may be true that Selena Kyle is Bruce Wayne's most frequent love interest, but she certainly cannot be called his "one true love" in the way that Lois Lane is to Superman or Mary-Jane Watson is for Peter Parker; unlike them, Batman has no iconic female companion; he devotes himself to the pursuit of justice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It may be true that Selena Kyle is Bruce Wayne's most frequent love interest, but she certainly cannot be called his "one true love" in the way that Lois Lane is to Superman or Mary-Jane Watson is for Peter Parker; unlike them, Batman has no iconic female companion; he devotes himself to the pursuit of justice.



I can agree with this.

I'm sure Bruce isn't picturing wedding bells or anything of the sort.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It may be true that Selena Kyle is Bruce Wayne's most frequent love interest, but she certainly cannot be called his "one true love" in the way that Lois Lane is to Superman or Mary-Jane Watson is for Peter Parker; unlike them, Batman has no iconic female companion; he devotes himself to the pursuit of justice.



Bullshit, all of it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

I predict that this movie will hurt their relationship in the comics.  Maybe people will see the lack of chemistry between Hathaway and Bale and just no longer consider Batman/Catwoman to be a viable couple.

"Bruce Wayne is a billionaire why is he attracted to her?"  I expect that sort of chatter to dominate the hallways after the film ends.  There will of course be a lot of discussion about how crappy the movie was.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2012)

>assuming casual audiences will hate a Nolan Batman movie


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2012)

Every true spidey fan know Gwen is Parker's one true love.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

You know a movie sucks when you half expect to wonder about Pirates of the Caribbean 5 plot details while watching it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> Every true spidey fan know Gwen is Parker's one true love.



This shit right here!

Mary-Jane was just the rebound .


----------



## Vault (Apr 11, 2012)

You are relentless today Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

Did you see the horrendous new EW cover?

Oh.  And I partially agree.  I think you simplified things too much.  Peter Parker's true love is Gwen Stacy.  Spider-man's true love is Black Cat.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I predict that this movie will hurt their relationship in the comics.  Maybe people will see the lack of chemistry between Hathaway and Bale and just no longer consider Batman/Catwoman to be a viable couple.



If that is how some people may react, then perhaps this film may also help to decrease the prevalence of the idea that Catwoman is a side character/love interest to Batman, as I believe that she is far better as her own independent character.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If that is how some people may react, then perhaps this film may also help to decrease the prevalence of the idea that Catwoman is a side character/love interest to Batman, as I believe that she is far better as her own independent character.



agreed, she should have her own  spinoff movie.

I'm picturing Halle Berry for the role.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> agreed, she should have her own  spinoff movie.
> 
> I'm picturing Halle Berry for the role.



Are you being sarcastic, I hope?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> agreed, she should have her own  spinoff movie.
> 
> I'm picturing Halle Berry for the role.


That sounds pretty good.  What if they brought in someone like Sharon Stone to play the antagonist?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 11, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you being sarcastic, I hope?





if you haven't seen this movie than....lucky you I guess.



Rukia said:


> That sounds pretty good.  What if they brought in someone like Sharon Stone to play the antagonist?



This guy here understands my vision.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2012)

That wasnt DC catwoman that was a totally different one.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 11, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> if you haven't seen this movie than....lucky you I guess.



I _have_ seen that film, and I actually thought that it was not nearly as poorly-made as some people say that it was, but that movie was released in 2004, so I was referring to the possibility of a newer series/film with her as an independent character.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 12, 2012)

I like certain part of Catwoman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

She has nice tits.

But even horses are fun to ride.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

There you have it folks CMX is into farm animals . Get the pitch forks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

You never rode a horse?

The hell is wrong with you? Get some culture.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2012)

Screw horses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Gross Stunna, I'd never put my penis in a horse.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You never rode a horse?
> 
> The hell is wrong with you? Get some culture.



Real civilized Gentlemen walk .


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _New pics_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

This movie looks awful from those few pictures.

Bale's mouth hanging open in every scene, looking dumbfounded.

Bane stomping around in the worst outfit since MC Hammer.

Horse in a cat outfit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

I always enjoy a nice fresh glass of haterade each morning and CMX always provides them fresh with extra pulp to boot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Did you look at those screenshots?


Did you even see them?!?!!?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> *Spoiler*: _New pics_


Nothing good or bad about these pics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

You missed the last one, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2012)

That went without saying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _New pics part 2_


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

The more I see screens of this movie, the more I'm not really looking forward to seeing it. Shit looks bland as hell.


----------



## Bart (Apr 12, 2012)

Those Anne edits


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you look at those screenshots?
> 
> 
> Did you even see them?!?!!?



Yeah but I have not seen the movie so I can say anything about it because the screen shots for the avengers was awesome then when we get clips of the actual movie my desire to go see it dropped.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The more I see screens of this movie, the more I'm not really looking forward to seeing it. Shit looks bland as hell.


I agree   .


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The more I see screens of this movie, the more I'm not really looking forward to seeing it. Shit looks bland as hell.



Well, there certainly doesn't seem to be any quality action, the real meat of the movie is going to be character driven and such a thing doesn't translate well to pictures I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I always reserve judgement for the viewing of a film, but this shit looks bad.


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2012)

Bane looks so retro, awesome


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I always reserve judgement for the viewing of a film, but this shit looks bad.



Well, I do believe that the movie will be a let-down when compared to The Dark Knight.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Could be better. 

Could be worse than Batman III (the old one).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The more I see screens of this movie, the more I'm not really looking forward to seeing it. Shit looks bland as hell.



agreed.

It's crazy how hype I was about The Dark Knight and even months after it was released.

such a shame


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

It will be very interesting to see how this baby turns out.

I have this vs Avengers for biggest flop.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Neither of those movies will be a flop, they might suck but they won't flop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Same difference.

By flop I mean in the fan's eyes. Shitty movie = flop, finances be damned.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Same difference.
> 
> By flop I mean in the fan's eyes. Shitty movie = flop, finances be damned.



too early to say, but with avengers you get what you pay for, The plot is as simple and as linear as educational television.

things will go boom 
avengers will save the day
the end.

But with this, it's alot more complex we don't know yet what we're getting into So we might go into it expecting something different and be disappointed.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It will be very interesting to see how this baby turns out.
> 
> I have this vs Avengers for biggest flop.



The only way I could see Avengers flopping is if Thor doesn't 1 shot everything. 

In all seriousness tho, the only way it'll flop is if it doesn't live up to it's expectations. This one movie has had quite a bit of precursor movies to it: Iron Mans 1-2 , Hulk, Captain America and even some X-Men movies (references to S.H.I.E.L.D.) As a result, it has FUCK-TONS of hype.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I suppose. But with Tony on board I bet people expect a lot of witty banter/sarcasm.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh for sure bro. The Iron Man movies are the few that I've actually been able to watch repeatedly throughout the last 6 months or so and love it. Not because the Iron-Man (Super?) Hero is a badass...but because of how much of a smartass Tony Stark is. And I love my smartassery.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, he is a snarky friend.

Iron Man 1 was classic. Iron Man 2 was a letdown in regards to smartassedness.


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2012)

I found Tony a bit too excessive in Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, he is a snarky friend.
> 
> Iron Man 1 was classic. Iron Man 2 was a letdown in regards to smartassedness.



Iron Man 1: You see the trailer, you expect a lot of ass kicking. Movie, too much talking not enough ass kicking

Iron Man 2: Still not enough ass kicking.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Marvel stencil for movie making, not be confuse with M Bays stencil, Explosions, Hot women in skin tight leather , more explosions, group conflict, pop culture references, bad jokes all around, expensive cgi sequences all around, more explosions, finally action for about 10 minutes.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> I found Tony a bit too excessive in Sherlock Holmes



Tony Stark in Sherlock Holmes. lols


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Marvel stencil for movie making, not be confuse with M Bays stencil, Explosions, Hot women in skin tight leather , more explosions, group conflict, pop culture references, bad jokes all around, expensive cgi sequences all around, more explosions, finally action for about 10 minutes.



M Bays

Hot Models, Expensive CGI, Badjokes, Action, a few minutes of drama, An hour more of action.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> M Bays
> 
> Hot Models, Expensive CGI, Badjokes, Action, a few minutes of drama, An hour more of action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Iron Man 1: You see the trailer, you expect a lot of ass kicking. Movie, too much talking not enough ass kicking
> 
> Iron Man 2: Still not enough ass kicking.


It did need more ass-kicking, but I thought the first movie skated by on just Tony Stark's persona alone.
Can't forget the blue energy.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

IT'S THE ENERGY THAT WILL ENERGIZE THE HEAVENS!!!!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 12, 2012)

Why

a. people are talking about avengers here.

b. people even considering that avengers is not going to be a big pile of shit?
You have a movie that consists of 4 atrocious movie franchises, created solely as a commercial for this movie, when it wasn't even made yet. I SMELL GREATNESS.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Because here in NForums, we do what we want. 

WHO DO YOU THINK WE ARE?!!?!?!?


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

> a. people are talking about avengers here.



I blame CMX for that.



> b. people even considering that avengers is not going to be a big pile of shit?



It's pretty certain that almost every aspect of the movie will suck but the action might be decent and in the end that is what pretty much everyone wants to see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

You blame me for everything. 

You'd blame me for teen pregnancy and corporate racism if you thought you could get away with it.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

The way I see it:

The NForums, especially the Konoha Theater consist of the same clique of people posting in the same 5-10 threads. We go hella off topic but we're able to keep up and adapt. The threads are purely individual chat "windows" where socialization happens.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You blame me for everything.
> 
> You'd blame me for teen pregnancy and corporate racism if you thought you could get away with it.



I blame you for teen pregnancy.

I know how much you like to hang around High schools.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You blame me for everything.
> 
> You'd blame me for teen pregnancy and corporate racism if you thought you could get away with it.



Blaming you is easy and often is the right thing to do. 

I'll have an opportunity to do so eventually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> The NForums, especially the Konoha Theater consist of the same clique of people posting in the same 5-10 threads. We go hella off topic but we're able to keep up and adapt. The threads are purely individual chat "windows" where socialization happens.


Nah, I try to stay on topic and be relevant.

Usually.

Movie Review thread is a fucking giant chat window.



~Gesy~ said:


> I blame you for teen pregnancy.
> 
> I know how much you like to hang around High schools.



You got me there.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You blame me for everything.
> 
> You'd blame me for teen pregnancy and corporate racism if you thought you could get away with it.



We know you can take it. That's why.

We also blame you for teen preggers because you look awfully familiar with over 50% of the dads in "Teen Mom 2" from MTV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

That inspires within me hope that I can actually score with some underage hotties.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

I blame CMX for the common cold.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That inspires within me hope that I can actually score with some underage hotties.



It's actually not that hard TBH. All you gotta do is pretend that they're actually a mature, smart woman and take em to a party or 2. They'll feel like an "Adult" and what do adults do? "SEXIN THE KONOHA!" She'll feel obligated, and when she does put out...you'll be happy...she'll notice how happy you are, and then she'll put out again...and again. Then you discard her appropriately and select your next "girlfriend"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Interesting system. It sounds well-formulated over a period of time with trial and error.

I will date asian chicks. I have not only heard but experienced their tightness.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Interesting system. It sounds well-formulated over a period of time with trial and error.
> 
> I will date asian chicks. I have not only heard but experienced their tightness.



Keep it right, keep it white.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

White girls are loose in the caboose.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Not high school chix.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

If you like living life on the edge and are a thrill seeker go Latina nothing says excitment than a chick that can potentially cut you after you are not returning her calls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Not high school chix.


You kiddin'? These days? They're like prostitutes.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You kiddin'? These days? They're like prostitutes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like CMX knows his way around high school.

Need to make a call to the FBI on a totally unrelated note. 

brb


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You kiddin'? These days? They're like prostitutes.



Sadly, this is quite true.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Gotta make that call again still totally on a unrelated note.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I only remember from experience and use mathematic formulas to hypothesize the growth rate of the open poontang policy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

How to pick up high school chicks...

"hey I have beer"

all that needs to be said


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only remember from experience and use mathematic formulas to hypothesize the growth rate of the open poontang policy.



You'd be hard pressed into finding a woman these days who hasn't had half a dozen dicks in er' before age 13. No. Fucking. Joke.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

You can have all of Canadas sloppy seconds  just send all those stubborn fine chicks who are holding back up here.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You can have all of Canadas sloppy seconds  just send all those stubborn fine chicks who are holding back up here.



3/4th of Canadian people are either Paki's or French, NTY.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Huey, what a fucking snitch


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor you are bordering very close to racist.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Snitching on pedos isn't proper snitching


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

I went to Canada before

first time i've seen signs in french. Being the little boy who watched too much tv, I thought everyone was english and said "aye" all the time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Huey, what a fucking snitch


Come on buddy, I said I was sorry. How about I take you out for some ice cream extra sprinkles.  


Vault said:


> MajorThor you are bordering very close to racist.



Yes if you want to be racist, better you go all the way .


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh he snitched on you Vault  

I wasn't calling you a pedo btw


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Saying Canada is full of pakis is going beyond borderline 

Although that may be an english thing


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Saying paki still isn't cool man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Huey isn't Canadian?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

I am Canadian, as Canadian as you get, for example I am not obese .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> How to pick up high school chicks...
> 
> "hey I have beer"
> 
> all that needs to be said


Beer?

Shit, I'll give them hard liquor.


MajorThor said:


> You'd be hard pressed into finding a woman these days who hasn't had half a dozen dicks in er' before age 13. No. Fucking. Joke.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

A had at least a bakers dozen dicks in me by the age of 13.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

I hear that Anne Hathaway wows people as Catwoman.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Same way Megan Fox wowed in Transformers right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> A had at least a bakers dozen dicks in me by the age of 13.



If you are a chick digits asap!

If not digits asap!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2012)

I like this thread


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Same way Megan Fox wowed in Transformers right?



I don't think so.  Fox wowed my dick, Anne hasn't done that yet.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Point, atleast she had that going for her.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

Megan Fox is about as equally attractive as Anne Hathaway imo.

Never saw what was so hot about her. 

She's like a 7/10 at most.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

normally i'd suggest Anne show more skin, but in her case, it's probably best if she puts more on.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Anne Hathaway a 7?


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Megan Fox is about as equally attractive as Anne Hathaway imo.
> 
> Never saw what was so hot about her.
> 
> She's like a 7/10 at most.



Fox had an awesome ass scene, that was basically her main purpose in the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Fox has toes for thumbs .


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Fox has toes for thumbs .



I wouldn't know since I only look at that ass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

The PETA will be riding Nolan's ass for the stunt he pulled with this movie.

exploiting horses like this? shame on him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

I inspect the goods thoroughly I like to know what I am paying for is of highest quality.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Black widow's signature move is the hurricanrana.

Catwoman's signature move will be the Haymaker


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Two doses of haterade in one day, man it must be my lucky day.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

At the end of the film their will be a disclaimer that says "no animals were harmed in the making of this film"


ok I'm all out now


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Black widow's signature move is the hurricanrana.
> 
> Catwoman's signature move will be the Haymaker





That will be the special, Bane will be finished off by that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Bane = worst designed character in a Christopher Nolan film... ever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I don't really see how someone would agree to this.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

Hathaways face is like a 5.5 tops, her body is a 7-8 easy.



Eternal Goob said:


> Fox had an awesome ass scene, that was basically her main purpose in the movie.




Megan Fox has what we in the bidness refer to as a "Shovel Butt" or "Shuvbutt" (one word).



Seriously. She is not attractive.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Bane looks worse every time I see him.

What Nolan should have done is make Bane into a sophisticated crime boss.  Bane could wear an expensive suit and tie all movie.  And when he fights Batman he reaches into his pocket and pulls out his Rey Mysterio looking luchador mask.  He would wear the mask for less than 5 minutes all movie.  Instead we are stuck with the face hugger.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank God you don't make movies Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

again with the suit and tie


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Bane looks worse every time I see him.
> 
> What Nolan should have done is make Bane into a sophisticated crime boss.  Bane could wear an expensive suit and tie all movie.  And when he fights Batman he reaches into his pocket and pulls out his Rey Mysterio looking luchador mask.  He would wear the mask for less than 5 minutes all movie.  Instead we are stuck with the face hugger.



Only a hack like Christopher Nolan could manage to make a lean & fit Tom Hardy look like a disgusting fatbody in a mechanic outfit.

Worst Bane design ever.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Megan Fox  No bum no tits.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Seriously, this Bane design is as bad as Rob Zombie turning Michael Myers into a fucking hobo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

No one's disagreeing 



Vault said:


> Megan Fox  No bum no tits.



CMX has bigger tits than her.

kids these days


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> No one's disagreeing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He still needed implants .


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

CMX went under a boob reduction op, what are you talking about Huey?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Seriously, this Bane design is as bad as Rob Zombie turning Michael Myers into a fucking hobo.


Don't forget.  The terrible design is only part of the problem.

Audiences will see this guy and laugh about his ridiculous apparel.  So how can he get past this shortcoming?  Through his words and his actions he needs to find a way to make the audience care about him.  To make himself relevant.  Just one problem.  NO ONE KNOWS WHAT THE FUCK THIS GUY IS SAYING!

This movie is going to be in big trouble if the audience is bored when the villain is on the screen.  I think The Dark Knight is a decent movie.  But the quality dips significantly when the Joker isn't around.  Is The Dark Knight Rises going to be the Dark Knight minus the Joker?  I'm not sure that's an experience I want to sign up for.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> CMX went under a boob reduction op, what are you talking about Huey?



Potatoe, potato .


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> NO ONE KNOWS WHAT THE FUCK THIS GUY IS SAYING!



WHEN I'M IN GOTHAM'S ASSES... YOU HAVE MY PERMISSION TO DIVE!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Is that really what he said in the trailer?

So he is going to rape Batman then? I'm surprised this movie is able to get a PG13 rating.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

He's going to make his asshole bleed and then break him over his knee... provided the fatbody can even lift him up.

Seriously, it pisses me off how retarded Bane looks.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Catwoman looks absymal.  The suit itself is bad, but not horrific.  The wrong actress is wearing the suit.  It might have looked decent on a different actress.

No one can pull off Bane's outfit.  The Bane from Batman and Robin looked better than this shit.  No joke.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

When TDKR is released and you like it Rukia, just remember...

Nolan always forgives.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

He looks like a normal guy with a mask.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Catwoman looks absymal.  The suit itself is bad, but not horrific.  The wrong actress is wearing the suit.  It might have looked decent on a different actress.
> 
> No one can pull off Bane's outfit.  The Bane from Batman and Robin looked better than this shit.  No joke.



I can't stand Hathaway. 

Catwoman is supposed to be sexy... so why didn't they cast someone who is sexy?

Agreed. I'll take the B&R BANE outfit over Nolan's tripe any day of the week. At least in B&R he had the luchador mask.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

heheh Rukia's taking the safety off his troll gun

 Nolan says he's not going for sexy


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Why is Bane wearing camo?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

THIS is the motherfucking Bane I want to see...



Nolan sucks so fucking much. Most overrated director in Hollywood next to Tarantino.


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Going for sexy with Anne?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Forget about how unattractive she is for a minute.  I just don't understand why Nolan and Warner Bros selected an actress that specializes in comedic roles to play this part.  Does this movie have comedy in it?  Did Nolan and company get cocky since a few people laughed at the Joker's magic trick?


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't think people realize how hard, if not impossible, it would be to find a 7' tall mass of muscle who can actually act.

At least Nolan is giving the character of Bane respect in regards to being a full fledged and intelligent villain and not some bullshit retarded sidekick.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Forget about how unattractive she is for a minute.  I just don't understand why Nolan and Warner Bros selected an actress that specializes in comedic roles to play this part.  Does this movie have comedy in it?  Did Nolan and company get cocky since a few people laughed at the Joker's magic trick?



You're implying as if Nolan actually knows how to write humor.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Someone showed me a picture of Tom Hardy on set.

I told him "I thought he was staring in Dark Knight Rises, not the Super Smash Bros. remake"


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 12, 2012)

Jesus christ

there is a lot of crying in this thread


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Jesus christ
> 
> there is a lot of crying in this thread



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGR65RWwzg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Someone showed me a picture of Tom Hardy on set.
> 
> I told him "I thought he was staring in Dark Knight Rises, not the Super Smash Bros. remake"



Someone showed me a picture of Tom Hardy on set.

I told him "That's just Nolan being the shitty director that he is."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Avril Lavigne Krush?

is their something you want to tell us?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

I feel bad for Hardy.  But he has The Wettest County coming out like a month after TDKR.  So hopefully he can rebound quickly.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

That she's one sexy bitch. Her only downfall is that she's a skaterpunk type.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

Were you implying that Avril Lavigne would be a better Catwoman than Anne Hathaway?  If so I agree.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Summer Glau should have been Catwoman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Were you implying that Avril Lavigne would be a better Catwoman than Anne Hathaway?  If so I agree.



oh boy


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Summer Glau should have been Catwoman.



Dem legs


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Summer Glau should have been Catwoman.


Probably too young.  But no one would have questioned her sex appeal.  CMX wouldn't have to waste his valuable time looking at farm animal pictures either.


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> oh boy



Avril if feisty as shit bro, I'd like her hump my pole all day.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Probably too young.  But no one would have questioned her sex appeal.  CMX wouldn't have to waste his valuable time looking at farm animal pictures either.



Summer is 30 or 31, I think. But yeah, she's fucking banging... and she can act... unlike Horseaway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Avril if feisty as shit bro, I'd like her hump my pole all day.



it wouldn't be denied friend.


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Avril Lavigne Krush?
> 
> is their something you want to tell us?




Just putting in effort to say I agree.


Other than that, I would totally do horrible things to Avril from that era.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm curious: Tetra, what's your opinion on Nolan's _Batman_ trilogy thus far?


----------



## Grape (Apr 12, 2012)

Dude, you already know the answer Stunna, why ask? 

Nolan could make the next Godfather II and Tetra would dump on it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it sucks.

And as an avid Batman fan, I still don't feel like there's been a proper adaption of any of the source material so far.

With that being said, I'd love to see 'The Killing Joke' or 'Year One' be adapted with a competent director at hand.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Dude, you already know the answer Stunna, why ask?
> 
> Nolan could make the next Godfather II and Tetra would dump on it.


I was curious to see if there was an exception.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

I want to see The Long Halloween.  Doesn't need to be live action.  But it's a story I would like to see on screen.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I want to see The Long Halloween.  Doesn't need to be live action.  But it's a story I would like to see on screen.



Hell yeah, 'The Long Halloween' is awesome.

I still want to see 'Year One' more than any other adaption. To me, that is the best origin story and actually shows Batman's evolution step-by-step in a very methodical process... something Nolan could never do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2012)

was this series Long Halloween mixed with Year one?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> was this series Long Halloween mixed with Year one?



Actually, yeah.

It pretty much follows directly after 'Year One.'


----------



## Vault (Apr 12, 2012)

Begins had some Year One elements thrown in for good measure.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> Begins had some Year One elements thrown in for good measure.



Poorly executed when the whole "Origin" thing feels chopped up and disjointed. 

Pacing is what makes 'Year One' so enjoyable. There's an emphasis of focus on how Bruce Wayne actually becomes Batman, without the limit of a runtime handcuffing the exposition.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 12, 2012)

I want a good Batman movie someday.  And I want that movie to be followed up by a Gotham movie.

Maybe it could be in the Sin City vein?  Multiple stories inside the film.  The Huntress could be in the movie.  The Birds of Prey.  Robin.  Nightwing.  Batgirl.     Obviously this would be a massive project.  It sounds like it could even be a more ambitious undertaking than The Avengers movie.  But if it were executed properly... it would be amazing.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 12, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I want a good Batman movie someday.  And I want that movie to be followed up by a Gotham movie.
> 
> Maybe it could be in the Sin City vein?  Multiple stories inside the film.  The Huntress could be in the movie.  The Birds of Prey.  *Robin.  Nightwing.  Batgirl.*     Obviously this would be a massive project.  It sounds like it could even be a more ambitious undertaking than The Avengers movie.  But if it were executed properly... it would be amazing.



The bolded and definitely more villains at once working together.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 13, 2012)

How can people be complaining about this film series? I am enjoying every moment of it thus far. The rpeviosu fuilm series started well with _Batman_ (1989) and _Batman Returns,_ which were very dark and serious, in comparison to the campy 1960's series with Adam West, but then _Batman Forever_ and _Batman and Robin_ ruined the franchise with their horrible puns and poor acting in an attempt to re-capture the spirit of the original series. However, the difference was that the 1960's series knew that it was corny and over-the-top and thus embraced that aspect, while those two films were attempting to be serious, despite their campy content.

In comparison, Nolan's films series is very dark and intense; it feels very realistic, at least to me, as if the events depicted within it could actually happen in the world in which we live. There is little to no humor, and the characters feel realistic and well-developed, again, at least to me. I believe that this series is an example of how awesome the "darker and edgier" trend can be when it is properly executed, so I fail to understand how numerous users here are being as negative as they are about this final film. Why can you not enjoy it as a sign that superheroes are now being regarded in a much more serious manner by the general public?


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> I believe that this series is an example of how awesome the "darker and edgier" trend can be when it is properly executed, so I fail to understand how numerous users here are being as negative as they are about this final film.



We hope for the best while expecting the worst or at least I do.  That does wonders for lessening my disappointment.  Most of us are worried that TDKR won't live up to the expectations that have been placed on the movie and will possibly be the worst in Nolan's trilogy.


----------



## Bart (Apr 13, 2012)

Brilliant post right there, DemonDragon :3

Exactly what Snyder's attempting to do with the _Man of Steel_, which really I cannot wait for ~

Btw, Goob, are you worried about TDKR not living up to expectations? Without any sort of doubt whatsoever I believe it will, I mean this is Nolan we're talking about :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

I forgot _Man of Steel_ even existed.

Not sure what to think of that one yet. Way too early to tell.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forgot _Man of Steel_ even existed.
> 
> Not sure what to think of that one yet. Way too early to tell.


None of the characters have been photographed wearing facehuggers yet.  So I think it looks promising.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> Btw, Goob, are you worried about TDKR not living up to expectations? Without any sort of doubt whatsoever I believe it will, I mean this is Nolan we're talking about



I do fear that it won't live up to expectations though I really really do hope that my fears will amount to nothing.  I have learned to never assume that just because a highly talented person is behind a project that said project will be successful.


----------



## Bart (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forgot _Man of Steel_ even existed.
> 
> Not sure what to think of that one yet. Way too early to tell.



Well it does haha :3

You've obviously all seen the teaser poster?

And Snyder has pretty much stated that MoS will have an edgy feel like TDK.



Rukia said:


> None of the characters have been photographed wearing facehuggers yet.  So I think it looks promising.



Woah a optimistic comment from, Rukia? ;O

I need to find my spinning-top, just incase it's a dream :WOW



Eternal Goob said:


> I do fear that it won't live up to expectations though I really really do hope that my fears will amount to nothing.  I have learned to never assume that just because a highly talented person is behind a project that said project will be successful.



Ah, well I guess having that view point's quite naturally really, given the sucess of _The Dark Knight_, and pretty much I agree with that lol. But yeah definitely and I doubt Nolan would have done a third had he seemed it not worth of succession to TDK.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Hopefully Superman will go around imploding heads with his fists.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> But yeah definitely and I doubt Nolan would have done a third had he seemed it not worth of succession to TDK.



True but one never knows when success can get to someone and alter them.  Hope for the best while expecting the worst.



> Hopefully Superman will go around imploding heads with his fists.



Such a thing is unlikely.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hopefully Superman will go around imploding heads with his fists.



Nah this is more like it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Laser eye meltin' skulls.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 13, 2012)

Memory erasing kiss .


----------



## Bart (Apr 13, 2012)

Why's everyone trolling Superman? 

Jealous 

@Goob
Well exactly, hope for the best while expecting the worst; but I have a lot of faith in TDKR :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Bart said:


> Why's everyone trolling Superman?
> 
> Jealous
> 
> ...



Really? You got faith?

Here is the latest picture of Anne Hathaway being lead to the set in her new Catwoman suit:


----------



## MajorThor (Apr 13, 2012)

She's lookin' fit.


----------



## Bart (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? You got faith?
> 
> Here is the latest picture of Anne Hathaway being lead to the set in her new Catwoman suit:





MajorThor said:


> She's lookin' fit.



A lot of faith :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

She has some nice legs, that's for sure.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2012)

meme makes me  want to go horseback riding


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

> Here is the latest picture of Anne Hathaway being lead to the set in her new Catwoman suit:



I love the suit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Here is the latest picture of Anne Hathaway being lead to the set in her new Catwoman suit:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Sexy, ain't it?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 13, 2012)

my big pony


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2012)

Is she being led by Juno Temple?  Temple is playing Holly Robinson in the movie.  It remains to be seen whether or not she will have a lot of screen time.

I was wondered when we would finally see something related to her character.  No surprise that Hathaway is with her in the image.


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sexy, ain't it?



Not really.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 13, 2012)

Zoophilia


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> How can people be complaining about this film series? I am enjoying every moment of it thus far. The rpeviosu fuilm series started well with _Batman_ (1989) and _Batman Returns,_ which were very dark and serious, in comparison to the campy 1960's series with Adam West, but then _Batman Forever_ and _Batman and Robin_ ruined the franchise with their horrible puns and poor acting in an attempt to re-capture the spirit of the original series. However, the difference was that the 1960's series knew that it was corny and over-the-top and thus embraced that aspect, while those two films were attempting to be serious, despite their campy content.
> 
> In comparison, Nolan's films series is very dark and intense; *it feels very realistic, at least to me, as if the events depicted within it could actually happen in the world in which we live.* There is little to no humor, and the characters feel realistic and well-developed, again, at least to me. I believe that this series is an example of how awesome the "darker and edgier" trend can be when it is properly executed, so I fail to understand how numerous users here are being as negative as they are about this final film. Why can you not enjoy it as a sign that superheroes are now being regarded in a much more serious manner by the general public?



There is plenty of humour in the Nolan films.

Bolded is part of the problem as much as the solution. Its good insofar as it makes Batman more relatable and easier to put on screen and stuff...but its not Batman, not always. For instance, the Burton- and yes, the Schumacher- films give Gotham a very distinct atmosphere and unique architecture that the comic book Gotham City has. The films deliberately tried to set it in a sort-of "generic" modern city, based mainly on Chicago, which works in its own way but limits it in others. 

Also, there are a _lot_ of original characters in these movies and its kindof noticeable, with Rachel Dawes being the stand-out example, and a lot of the charm of the comics is the unique and memorable cast of heroes and villains. Granted, a lot of the comic-based characters are done very well- like Gordon, or Dent, or Bruce- but it does seem at times that they are trying to put as few Batman characters in these films as possible.

Basically, at times, this doesn't feel like a great Batman film series; it feels like a great crime series, that happens to star Batman and has a few soft sci-fi things dropped in. Plus, there is the time-skip and the fact that this will only be a trilogy, one that only focuses on a certain part of his career to boot.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2012)

Woohooo 16,000th post :3


----------



## Federer (Apr 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Really? You got faith?
> 
> Here is the latest picture of Anne Hathaway being lead to the set in her new Catwoman suit:


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

Movie of the year this is. Movie has no faults.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

You haven't even it seen it yet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You haven't even it seen it yet.



Because we know all the money spent wasnt on marketing, CGI and explosions  but an actual script .


----------



## Glued (Apr 15, 2012)

Joss Whedon, on a low budget made Firefly.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Because we know all the money spent wasnt on marketing, CGI and explosions  but an actual script .



Means nothing, it can still have a bad script no matter how much money is poured into it.



Ben Grimm said:


> Joss Whedon, on a low budget made Firefly.



I want more Firefly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Means nothing, it can still have a bad script no matter how much money is poured into it.
> 
> 
> 
> I want more Firefly.



Nolan knows > You .


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

That's true, but it can still be bad. .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's true, but it can still be bad. .



It will be good why? Because you say it will be bad and we all know your taste in movies isnt the best. Like the alien prequel for example .


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the Shawshank Redemption, is that a bad movie because I like it?


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't wait for the Man of Steel teaser dammit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I like the Shawshank Redemption, is that a bad movie because I like it?



Now it is .


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> I can't wait for the Man of Steel teaser dammit



I bet that the teaser won't even be good. 



Huey Freeman said:


> Now it is .



And Alien too?


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2012)

Goob you must have faith man  Shit will be cash.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

I predict Justice League being made in the future. We already got Batman, Superman, Green Lantern, just need that hot chick and the martian guy and all set to go.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I bet that the teaser won't even be good.
> 
> 
> 
> And Alien too?



Teaser is going to be great and yep and that too because it should be Aliens .


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> Goob you must have faith man  Shit will be cash.



I'll be expecting the worst until I see it. 



A.Glover92 said:


> I predict Justice League being made in the future. We already got Batman, Superman, Green Lantern, just need that hot chick and the martian guy and all set to go.



Probably.  



Huey Freeman said:


> Teaser is going to be great and yep and that too because it should be Aliens .



Maybe.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

A Wonder Woman movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Cleanex will make a fortune on that day .


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

ScarJo as wonder woman.


----------



## Glued (Apr 15, 2012)

There will never be a Wonder Woman movie

1) NBC owns the movie rights to Wondy and the entire wondy universe characters.
2) Feminists are never satisfied
3) Her fans are never satisfied.
4) She has a lot of bad backstory to draw from and has been changed almost as many times as Doctor Fate or Aquaman or Hank Pym
5) Republicans will bitch if she's not patriotic enough


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> ScarJo as wonder woman.



I could get behind that.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

So no Justice League? 



Eternal Goob said:


> I could get behind that.



I'll be in front


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Sue NBC 
Profit

???


----------



## Glued (Apr 15, 2012)

Bat Embargo actually kept many batman villains out of justice league.

Batman and Wonder Woman would be the two hardest characters to acquire for Justice League.


----------



## Glued (Apr 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Sue NBC
> Profit
> 
> ???



Sue them for what?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sue them for what?



It is DC characters after all, and they are basically just holding the rights without using her.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

Actually a Wonder woman film is in development. 

"Warner Bros. Chairman and CEO spoke about Wonder Woman in 2010, saying that a film is currently in development, along with films based on her DC Comics counterparts The Flash and Aquaman. "

It won't be looking at Wonder woman's past but explore Paradise Island's history. Apparently the script is good and it isn't going against any rights.


----------



## Glued (Apr 15, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Actually a Wonder woman film is in development.
> 
> "Warner Bros. Chairman and CEO spoke about Wonder Woman in 2010, saying that a film is currently in development, along with films based on her DC Comics counterparts The Flash and Aquaman. "
> 
> It won't be looking at Wonder woman's past but explore Paradise Island's history. Apparently the script is good and it isn't going against any rights.



There has always been a Wonder Woman movie in development, each and every project crashed



Huey Freeman said:


> It is DC characters after all, and they are basically just holding the rights without using her.



Why do you think they made the Wonder WOman pilot recently


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> There has always been a Wonder Woman movie in development, each and every project crashed
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think they made the Wonder WOman pilot recently



DC could have sued for the pants since the wonder woman they have right over is pre 52.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> There has always been a Wonder Woman movie in development, each and every project crashed



Well that's gay. Here i expected Justice League to be made


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Use new 52 wonder woman design and make the movie they cant sue on the name because its a different character entirely.


----------



## Glued (Apr 15, 2012)

Thats like saying adam west and george clooney are not batman, they are.

Even if you get past all the legal tape, her fickle fanbase is just going to rage.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

Bay directing Wonder Woman.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Bay directing Wonder Woman.



Fans rage enough to tear a hole in the fabric of the universe.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fans rage enough to tear a hole in the fabric of the universe.



Alien Woman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Wondy fan wont be that much of a rage problem.

If he tries to do a reboot of Batman then he be assassinated before the movie make it to filming.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Alien Woman.



She'll be a master of blue energy.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She'll be a master of blue energy.



Every time she whips someone you'll hear Inception horns.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Every time she whips someone you'll hear Inception horns.



And the whipping will cause explosions. 



> If he tries to do a reboot of Batman then he be assassinated before the movie make it to filming.



I would actually watch that movie.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

Bay has influenced us in so many ways


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Bay has influenced us in so many ways



Has he won a best director award yet?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 15, 2012)

Bay has received five MTV Movie Awards: Best Movie and Best Summer Movie You Haven't Seen Yet for Transformers, Best Action Scene for Pearl Harbor, Best Action Scene for Bad Boys II, and Best Action Scene for The Rock.

Wikipedia 

I actually liked "The Rock". Nicolas Cage and Sean Connery, I've seen that film like 7 times


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

But no best director?  Those award shows are lame. 

The Rock was incredible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Nicolas Cage and Bay in a good movie stop trollin.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2012)

_Face/Off_ says sup.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

I had no idea that Bay even directed The Rock. 

My hate for him has died.


----------



## Vault (Apr 15, 2012)

The Rock is Bay's best film definitely


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Stunna said:


> _Face/Off_ says sup.



Thats a John Woo film.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I had no idea that Bay even directed The Rock.
> 
> My hate for him has died.



Yes, I, also, am very fond of that film, and I, also, was not aware that Bay directed it until I checked its page at the _Internet Movie Database;_ I am very pleased to know that he directed such an awesome and emotionally-intense film as that.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Vault said:


> The Rock is Bay's best film definitely



It was also one of the first American films that I saw. :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It was also one of the first American films that I saw. :33



Explains your depression.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Bat Embargo actually kept many batman villains out of justice league.
> 
> Batman and Wonder Woman would be the two hardest characters to acquire for Justice League.



The Bat Embargo has nothing to do with a Justice League movie. It was about the cartoon, and it was only because _The Batman_ was airing at the same time (as well as _Teen Titans)_ and Warner Bros. thought kids would be confused if too many Batman characters showed up on JLU.

It doesn't matter anymore. It was a temporary thing about the cartoons, and it was only a policy not a court ruling. Its irrelevant since Warner Bros. own the full rights to both Batman and Justice League on film. Batman can easily be in the Justice League. Superman is in a more tenous position than he is.


----------



## dream (Apr 15, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Explains your depression.



What do you mean?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw the trailer at the theater this weekend.

I had to hold in my laughter. Then a horse popped up on the screen and I lost it. 

This looks terrible. Some of it was good. Like the scenes with Bale not as Batman, and any scene without horsies and facehuggers.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> I had to hold in my laughter. Then a horse popped up on the screen and I lost it.



Were you the only one laughing?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2012)

The only part of the trailer I like is the two seconds with Marion Cotillard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Were you the only one laughing?


I saw a couple of guys in front holding it in.


Rukia said:


> The only part of the trailer I like is the two seconds with Marion Cotillard.


I don't know who that is, but I like your style.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Well shit, looks like horse face really is a horse face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

The scene where Anne leans in to whisper in Bale's ear you can see her nose go all the way into the cameraman's eye.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2012)

I laughed during the Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter trailer.  I didn't get a chance to laugh about TDKR.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

I laughed at that one last weekend. 

I also saw an Expendables II trailer which looked not bad. Not bad at all.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The scene where Anne leans in to whisper in Bale's ear you can see her nose go all the way into the cameraman's eye.



 



> I also saw an Expendables II trailer which looked not bad. Not bad at all.



Hopefully it'll be better than the first one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, the first one was a huge letdown. 

Not enough action. Which is ridiculous. Disappointing action sequences to an extent, too.

But this one should be good. They must've learned from their mistakes--right??!!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

It isn't a guaranteed thing.


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanos made this film absolutely redundant


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

It isn't completely redundant.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What do you mean?



You know what I mean .



CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw a couple of guys in front holding it in.
> 
> I don't know who that is, but I like your style.



Were all these guys lonely or on dates with other guys ?



Vault said:


> Thanos made this film absolutely redundant



Yeah , I mean Galactus was portrayed perfect in Fantastic Four? right ? right? .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

They were with other guys but...

What are you implying?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Actually, I don't know what you mean Huey...



> Yeah , I mean Galactus was portrayed perfect in Fantastic Four? right ? right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They were with other guys but...
> 
> What are you implying?


Hate to break it you amigo, I think you are swinging for the wrong team, You are woman hating a little too much .



Eternal Goob said:


> Actually, I don't know what you mean Huey...



And you say I dont do complicated things .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2012)

For marketing purposes Anne will have a cameo in "My Little Pony"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> For marketing purposes Anne will have a cameo in "My Little Pony"



Perfect!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2012)

Anne gored someone in Cabin in the Woods.  Glad I didn't read spoilers ahead of time.  That cameo was a nice surprise.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

It is more akin to you not being clear enough, Huey. 



> For marketing purposes Anne will have a cameo in "My Little Pony"



She would fit in pretty well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It is more akin to you not being clear enough, Huey.



I am slowly breaking you down, the complexity is un nerving .


----------



## Bart (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 16, 2012)

has any new info been released after the trailer?


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am slowly breaking you down, the complexity is un nerving .







Bart said:


>



Hi Bart.

cbark42, nothing interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 16, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> For marketing purposes Anne will have a cameo in "My Little Pony"


Probably.



cbark42 said:


> has any new info been released after the trailer?


Yes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2012)

Nolan is very tight lipped about his movie.

all we got is terrible pictures


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nolan is very tight lipped about his movie.
> 
> all we got is terrible pictures



Not the best way to build up excitement. :/


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Movie gonna Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck,


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Movie gonna Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck,



Is it Hathaway that will ruin the movie?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 16, 2012)

I see people suddenly started to love The Avengers now since they spoiled themselves, let's not count out this movie just yet, best are saved for last


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2012)

When asked the secret to getting a solid performance out of Anne Hathaway, Nolan simply replied "Jif".



*Spoiler*: __ 



Not CMX level jokes, but I tried!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I see people suddenly started to love The Avengers now since they spoiled themselves, let's not count out this movie just yet, best are saved for last



Well, I won't entirely give up on this movie but nothing I've seen gives me much hope.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2012)

I can do worse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Is it Hathaway that will ruin the movie?


I'm sure trying to tame Anne Hathaway has had some effect on the production. Every time she gets upset she kicks a grip to death and gallops off to her trailer.



Grape Krush said:


> When asked the secret to getting a solid performance out of Anne Hathaway, Nolan simply replied "Jif".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what Jif is, but I give this an A for effort.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

> I'm sure trying to tame Anne Hathaway has had some effect on the production. Every time she gets upset she kicks a grip to death and gallops off to her trailer.



The performances from the other actors must have suffered quite a bit because of it.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm sure trying to tame Anne Hathaway has had some effect on the production. Every time she gets upset she kicks a grip to death and gallops off to her trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Jif is, but I give this an A for effort.




Peanut butter.

Mr. Ed reference


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2012)

CMX said:
			
		

> I'm sure trying to tame Anne Hathaway has had some effect on the production. Every time she gets upset she kicks a grip to death and gallops off to her trailer



I genuinely laughed  HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Peanut butter.
> 
> Mr. Ed reference



I thought that's what you meant. Obscure, but I like it.

I haven't seen Jif in like 26 years though. Does that even exist anymore?


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2012)

Hellz yeah.

Maybe I should have went with Skippy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

CMX is jealous because Anne is going kiss Bale in this movie before him .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Skippy would be more reasonable. Or even Peter Pan, but that's iffy.


----------



## Grape (Apr 16, 2012)

I failed you Master!


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> CMX is jealous because Anne is going kiss Bale in this movie before him .



CMX wouldn't be jealous of such a thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> CMX wouldn't be jealous of such a thing.



You speak for CMX now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Goob is my representative for foreign matters. Foreigner.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You speak for CMX now?





CrazyMoronX said:


> Goob is my representative for foreign matters. Foreigner.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Goob is my representative for foreign matters. Foreigner.



When America ship sink you be running to Canada so you best recognize.

Also guess there wasnt much interviewees for that job position.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> When America ship sink you be running to Canada so you best recognize.
> 
> Also guess there wasnt much interviewees for that job position.



If we go down we'll be taking everyone else down with us.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> If we go down we'll be taking everyone else down with us.



We paid off that global loan shark so its not breaking our legs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

America has more nukes than Canada has hockey fans.



And Canada is one giant hockey fan.


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

Nolan on IMAX and TDKR.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> America has more nukes than Canada has hockey fans.
> 
> 
> 
> And Canada is one giant hockey fan.


----------



## Glued (Apr 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


>



[YOUTUBE]DJApFqXkCFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> [YOUTUBE]DJApFqXkCFo[/YOUTUBE]



There you go we got a confirmed Nuke tanking machine on our side, your move CMX .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn.


I guess I lose this one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Its okay CMX  , we share our maple syrup with you guys to make you feel Canadian every time you eat pancakes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of Canadians, why is this Mounty riding Anne Hathaway?


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2012)

And now for something completely different ...

It'd never happen but quite comforting to know that in a parallel universe somewhere there's a Justice League film with Bale as _Batman_ and Cavill as _Superman_, hmmm ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

And in that alternate reality kittens eat babies and babies are shit out of men's assholes.


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank God that Superman isn't in Nolan's world.


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2012)

Grape Krush, Superman is still part of Nolan's Universe, at least technically in a way hmm ;S


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And in that alternate reality kittens eat babies and babies are shit out of men's assholes.



I want to visit that reality.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 17, 2012)

I want to visit Wonder Woman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I want to visit that reality.


So you can poop out a baby?


A.Glover92 said:


> I want to visit Wonder Woman.



I want to have sex. With women.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 17, 2012)

You can't get pregnant through anal sex. If Goob was to get shafted in the ass, he wouldn't get pregnant. Maybe in the reality you can.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> I want to visit Wonder Woman.



I don't like her.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 17, 2012)

Bart said:


> And now for something completely different ...
> 
> It'd never happen but quite comforting to know that in a parallel universe somewhere there's a Justice League film with Bale as _Batman_ and Cavill as _Superman_, hmmm ...



And Ryan Reynolds as GL? 



A.Glover92 said:


> I want to visit *Supergirl*.



Fixed for ya.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Supergirl pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Imagine Supegirl's super vagina cutting your penis off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

You marvel clowns have no taste I want Zatanna .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Imagine Supegirl's super vagina cutting your penis off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Zatanna can turn your penis into a broomstick and then make it rape you.


Also, Supergirl's vagina can break adamantium dildos.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

That sure is horrifying to imagine.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Zatanna can turn your penis into a broomstick and then make it rape you.
> 
> 
> Also, Supergirl's vagina can break adamantium dildos.



She cant say her incantations if something is in her mouth .


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Zatanna can turn your penis into a broomstick and then make it rape you.
> 
> Also, Supergirl's vagina can break adamantium dildos.





Eternal Goob said:


> That sure is horrifying to imagine.





Huey Freeman said:


> She cant say her incantations if something is in her mouth .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting loophole. 

So Zatanna's biggest enemy isn't some cosmic being, it's Ron Jeremy.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> She cant say her incantations if something is in her mouth .



She can always bite down really hard.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> She can always bite down really hard.



Not if she is suffocating .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Not if she is suffocating .



Never underestimate a desperate woman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

I will strangle her with my penis.

I mean that I will literally wrap it around her throat.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Some of the people on that list...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Never underestimate a desperate woman.



They will just cave in and enjoy it.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> They will just cave in and enjoy it.



Sometimes they don't enjoy enjoy especially if they are choking on it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sometimes they don't enjoy enjoy especially if they are choking on it.



It wont last long , just to get her hoarse or cant talk .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> Amid indications that The Avengers could open next month to The Hunger Games-sized numbers — north of $150 million — a new survey finds it’s the most-anticipated summer movie, beating out The Dark Knight Rises.
> 
> According to a poll of moviegoers conducted by Fandango, 31 percent of men and 16 percent of placed the Marvel action-adventure at the top of their can’t-miss list of summer releases. While The Avengers was the most anticipated film for men, it was edged out among women by Universal Pictures’ Snow White and the Huntsman. Coincidentally, both star a certain Australian actor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

The poll doesnt add up, .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that there are other movies that weren't included in the list, they just picked the top five silly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

I mean the poll is clearly flawed which sane man will want to watch the alien prequel.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I mean the poll is clearly flawed which sane man will want to watch the alien prequel.



Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Why wouldn't they?



Because real men want to see aliens bursting through a big titty woman chest cavity and spray acid all over the guys in front of it. Not some movie where bitches be running around screaming , scared and shit with the only death scenes  shown are the creatures just dragging them away. .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I think that real men just want to see awesome/good movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I think that real men just want to see awesome/good movies.



That is why PG-13 Prometheus is going to be a chick flick .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> That is why PG-13 Prometheus is going to be a chick flick .



You are hopeless.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

People are looking forward to Men In Black 3? Do they have no respect for their money


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> People are looking forward to Men In Black 3? Do they have no respect for their money



They probably haven't seen the trailers yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones.


That sells tickets.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Will Smith and Tommy Lee Jones.
> 
> 
> That sells tickets.



MiB was an awesome movie, it's a shame that this one won't be even half as good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, the first movie was good enough that each sequel will warrant some kind of attention.

It's like the Leprechaun Effect. The first movie was just good enough that they made 100 sequels and people still watched, hoping that they might recapture some of that old Leprechaun goodness.

And that movie wasn't even that good. Imagine the steam behind a franchise like MiB.

They could make Godfather IV and people would line up around the block.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

It's far far too rare for a sequel to be better than the original.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2012)

Men in Black 3 looks dreadful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2012)

eh, looks better than Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2012)

Depends what kind of mood I am in.  It certainly is a competitive battle between the two films.  Both get smashed by the moderately appealing Snow White and the Huntsman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

I have my gifs ready for you guys when avengers flop or when TDKR out shines avengers  .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2012)

I will follow Chris Hemsworth to the ends of the earth.

nohomo

lol Huey's funny


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I will follow Chris Hemsworth to the ends of the earth.
> 
> nohomo
> 
> lol Huey's funny


Challenge accepted .


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2012)

Well the first Man In Black was amazing; as it was pretty dark :3

The second one was a comedy and the third one probably will be as well ... 

Now back on track to TDKR :WOW


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2012)

I heard Bane crush skulls in this movie and fight with no remorse.

WHY NOT MAKE THIS RATED R HUH?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> eh, looks better than Dark Knight Rises



The trailer certainly is more exciting though I'm sure that TDKR will end up being the better film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The trailer certainly is more exciting though I'm sure that TDKR will end up being the better film.



it wasn't a serious comment


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> it wasn't a serious comment



Ever since the movie got a PG-13 rating he is coming to terms that this prequel will suck .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2012)

the others were also PG-13,and they weren't bad at all.

even though I wouldn't mind a Godfather type Batman film.

Gotham is suppose to be a cesspool, it suppose to make Detroit look like a good place to live.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> it wasn't a serious comment



I take everything seriously. :33


----------



## Glued (Apr 17, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> the others were also PG-13,and they weren't bad at all.
> 
> even though I wouldn't mind a Godfather type Batman film.
> 
> Gotham is suppose to be a cesspool, it suppose to make Detroit look like a good place to live.



[YOUTUBE]932vpuCmfJM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

TDKR will be a big floppy flopper.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> TDKR will be a big floppy flopper.



I doubt that, at worst it might just break even with its production&marketing costs.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2012)

They really need the hype machine to give us something, up till now it all seems so bland. It won't flop, curiousity alone will get it $400 million.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm thinking that we'll get an exciting trailer closer to release...hopefully.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Transformers and last airbender was hyped beyond imagination what happen to it .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Transformers and last airbender was hyped beyond imagination what happen to it .



They were box office successes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> They were box office successes.



How was the dvd sales .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> How was the dvd sales .



Don't know and don't care.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't know and don't care.



You care, you care alot. I have become the brother you never had or wish you had admit it...but I digress. :33


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You care, you care alot. I have become the brother you never had or wish you had admit it...but I digress. :33



I actually don't....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I actually don't....



Those *...  * tells me otherwise come here give big brother a manly hug.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I doubt that, at worst it might just break even with its production&marketing costs.



It already sucks.

No matter the monetary plus/minus, it will be a flop in my eyes.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> How was the dvd sales .



_Last Airbender_ was #39 on the top 100 US DVD sales of 2010.

_Dark of the Moon_ was #11 for 2011. _Revenge of the Fallen_ in 2009 was #2 (2008 #2 was _Iron Man_- _RotF_ sold more and made more; 2008 #1 was _The Dark Knight_; _RotF_ sold slightly less, but made more than that too).

So yeah, they were successes. Especially _Transformers._


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It already sucks.
> 
> No matter the monetary plus/minus, it will be a flop in my eyes.



You shouldn't give up on the movie just because Hathaway is in it.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 17, 2012)

Midget Bane and his rabid fangirls is what made me give up on it, Hathaway as the lamest catwoman ever was just the cherry on top.

Everything smells like crap from the teaser to the lolhype. This is no Dark knight and it may not even fill Batman Begins' shoes.

Shit doesn't look Batman worthy. Of course it'll make some money, but profit =/= a good movie, just ask Michael Bay.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

We may be surprised guys, I don't think that Nolan would screw this movie up so much.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You shouldn't give up on the movie just because Hathaway is in it.


It is so easy to give up though.

There are a lot of things I am worried about.  But most of these things might turn out okay.  Maybe they will alter Bane's voice?  Maybe Bane won't be wearing his mask all movie?  He may even throw on a suit and tie at some point.

The one thing problem that definitely won't go away is Anne Hathaway.  Goofball actress selected to portray the sexiest comic book character.


----------



## Glued (Apr 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> It is so easy to give up though.
> 
> There are a lot of things I am worried about.  But most of these things might turn out okay.  Maybe they will alter Bane's voice?  Maybe Bane won't be wearing his mask all movie?  He may even throw on a suit and tie at some point.
> 
> The one thing problem that definitely won't go away is Anne Hathaway.  Goofball actress selected to portray the *sexiest comic book character.*



Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

> Maybe Bane won't be wearing his mask all movie?



Couldn't bet on it.



> Goofball actress selected to portray the sexiest comic book character.



Supergirl is in this movie?


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2012)

Power girl stomps this easily. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't like her short hair.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2012)

Goob, im disappoint.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

I tend to disappoint others often.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay.  I may have exaggerated the facts to make my argument more persuasive.

Black Canary is not in the movie.  My bad.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Black Canary is not in the movie.  My bad.



Looking at her pictures has had me change my mind, she is the sexiest character in comics.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope Whedon kicks Nolan's butt in the box office this year...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I tend to disappoint others often.



Story of your love life . ZING .


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I hope Whedon kicks Nolan's butt in the box office this year...



He probably will.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I hope Whedon kicks Nolan's butt in the box office this year...


Me too.  I hope Nolan's career goes like M Night's after The Village.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I hope Whedon kicks Nolan's butt in the box office this year...



Oh you. you obviously underestimate the power of the Nolan fanboys for he is the best and most influential director of our generation bar-none.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Man you got so much haterade flowing out of you guys you make Dave Chappelle haters ball look like the carebear ball.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2012)

I think Avengers is generating more hype, because the concept is unprecedented.

this is just another Batman film, A Batman film that's poorly marketed I might add.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Me too.  I hope Nolan's career goes like M Night's after The Village.



I don't think that it'll get that bad for him.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know what Nolan's done to warrant that kind of career dive. :|


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I don't know what Nolan's done to warrant that kind of career dive. :|



Nothing so far but if he fucks up TDKR then there with be hell to pay for him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Nothing so far but if he fucks up TDKR then there with be hell to pay for him.



Nolan himself stated that, because the third installments of numerous movie trilogies in the past have failed to match their predecessors, he would not make a third film in this series unless he was certain that it would equal the first two; therefore, I still have faith that he can make this film as awesome as he did his first two.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Nolan himself stated that, because the third installments of numerous movie trilogies in the past have failed to match their predecessors, he would not make a third film in this series unless he was certain that it would equal the first two; therefore, I still have faith that he can make this film as awesome as he did his first two.



I too would like to have faith in him but I can easily imagine him being sure that the movie is good when in reality it is boring.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Nolan himself stated that, because the third installments of numerous movie trilogies in the past have failed to match their predecessors, he would not make a third film in this series unless he was certain that it would equal the first two; therefore, I still have faith that he can make this film as awesome as he did his first two.



All the evidence so far points to the contrary.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Nolan really needs to show us something that gives us hype, I get the feeling that he in intentionally trying to keep the hype low.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

That is because this isnt a block buster were they make a dumb plot with cringe worthy dialogue just to have the masses flock so they can take all your money. 

The man is trying to make the story matters here, now I cant guarantee this wont suck but man I rather go in a movie neutral and be blown away rather than have they sell out to the smarks by giving you clips after clips .


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2012)

Exactly :3

I do somewhat feel the viral marketing is somewhat lacking compared to _The Dark Knight_, and I really do hope I'm not the only one who thinks that :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2012)

I must admit, the marketing has been piss. My anticipation is almost entirely riding on the fact that this is the sequel to TDK.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> That is because this isnt a block buster were they make a dumb plot with cringe worthy dialogue just to have the masses flock so they can take all your money.
> 
> The man is trying to make the story matters here, now I cant guarantee this wont suck but man I rather go in a movie neutral and be blown away rather than have they sell out to the smarks by giving you clips after clips .



Yeah, that sounds reasonable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

The Hobbit will be marketed the same way around fall we just get maybe 2 more trailers with little details as possible .


----------



## Bart (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I must admit, the marketing has been piss. My anticipation is almost entirely riding on the fact that this is the sequel to TDK.



I agree, compared to the TDK :3

The virtal etc with the Joker was just utterly amazing, but yeah I guess that really tbh, Stunna.



Huey Freeman said:


> The Hobbit will be marketed the same way around fall we just get maybe 2 more trailers with little details as possible .



Ah good point :3


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The Hobbit will be marketed the same way around fall we just get maybe 2 more trailers with little details as possible .



I'm sure that the trailers for the Hobbit will be a lot more awesome than TDKR trailers we have had so far. :33

Heck, the first Hobbit trailer is far better than all TDKR trailers I've seen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm sure that the trailers for the Hobbit will be a lot more awesome than TDKR trailers we have had so far. :33
> 
> Heck, the first Hobbit trailer is far better than all TDKR trailers I've seen.



The first one was to build the hype and raise hopes, the second which will be longer is to reinforce those hopes the third which will be less than a minute is keep the anticipation. 

Nolan first trailer build the hype , the second one wasnt that impressive I admit but we never know.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> My anticipation is almost entirely riding on the fact that this is the sequel to TDK.


That is the confession I want from everyone.  This movie is riding coattails.  If you treat it separately there is no reason to be excited about it.


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That is the confession I want from everyone.  This movie is riding coattails.  If you treat it separately there is no reason to be excited about it.



Yes, I'm only looking forward to it because it is a sequel to a great movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought everyone was


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2012)

Some people might be watching it because of Nolan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 17, 2012)

I am watching this because I am tired of walking into a super hero movie with high expectations and getting it crush. This time I am walking in with no to little expectations and I either leave satisfied or mind blown.


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am watching this because I am tired of walking into a super hero movie with high expectations and getting it crush. This time I am walking in with no to little expectations and I either leave satisfied or mind blown.



That's the state of mind to have.


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)

*James Gordon Jr:* _Why's he flying, Dad?_ 
*Lt. James Gordon:* _Because we have to chase him._ 
*James Gordon Jr:* _He didn't do anything wrong._ 
*Lt. James Gordon:* _Because he's the hero Metropolis deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll hunt him. Because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A man of steel._


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2012)

That man of steel trailer is what's holding me together. Otherwise without it I would be just as pissed about this movie as Rukia.


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)

Exactly the same Vault ^^

There should be official images released in a few weeks by the way and a trailer, as everyone has pretty much stated, will be released with TDKR :WOW


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2012)

Christopher Nolan is a brilliant director
Joss Whedon made Firefly under a limited budget. 
Both are great directors

Superman gets Zach Snyder

Watchmen
300
Legend of the Guardians: Owls of Ga'hoole
Dawn of the Dead
Sucker Punch

Zach Snyder will go down in history as the man who killed Superman.


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2012)

Legend of the guardians was good though.


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2012)

Vault said:


> Legend of the guardians was good though.


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Christopher Nolan is a brilliant director
> Joss Whedon made Firefly under a limited budget.
> Both are great directors
> 
> ...



Ben Affleck was Nolan's first choice, but I tend to have a lot more faith in Nolan compared to most and I trust his belief in Snyder; also Dawn of the Dead was a pretty good film and so was Watchmen for the most part, but bare in mind most of Snyder's films were either reboots or direct-adapations - whereas Man of Steel isn't based on any specific comic.

Also WETA have stated that Snyder's trying to do as much in-camera shots as possible, hence lack of CGI, not to mention IMAX camera's in addition, so I don't know why anyone would say that he'd kill Superman ...


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2012)

Bart said:


> Ben Affleck was Nolan's first choice, but I tend to have a lot more faith in Nolan compared to most and I trust his belief in Snyder; also Dawn of the Dead was a pretty good film and so was Watchmen for the most part, but bare in mind most of Snyder's films were either reboots or direct-adapations - whereas Man of Steel isn't based on any specific comic.
> 
> Also WETA have stated that Snyder's trying to do as much in-camera shots as possible, hence lack of CGI, not to mention IMAX camera's in addition, so I don't know why anyone would say that he'd kill Superman ...



Exactly, this guy rebooted Dawn of the Dead.
Adapted Watchmen, Guardians and 300.

When given free reign, he made Sucker Punch. Man of Steel isn't based on any particular comic.

300 was ass.

At best Snyder is just mediocre.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Brilliant 
Nolan compared to real director geniuses is like crap.
Basically he is not a director - he is a decent screenwriter.


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2012)

He directed both the Prestige and Inception.


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Exactly, this guy rebooted Dawn of the Dead.
> Adapted Watchmen, Guardians and 300.
> 
> When given free reign, he made Sucker Punch. Man of Steel isn't based on any particular comic.
> ...



He's not medicore though;

You might not like the writing of the script's etc, but the direction was fairly brilliant if I'm being honest there, and the fact Snyder is lessening his reliance on CGI for MoS can only be a good thing.

Medicore compared to others? Becuase Snyder is able to make a fairly decent film with a relatively slow budget; and we all know what happened to Singer when he was let loose with the budget for _Superman Returns_.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Brilliant
> Nolan compared to real director geniuses is like crap.
> Basically he is not a director - he is a decent screenwriter.



How many directors can you name who've made such brilliant films so early on?


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 18, 2012)

Nolan is a good director, but people tend to go overboard with him a lot, both positively and negatively. He makes some good mainstream popcorn flicks that seem to be more intelligent than their counterparts due to the way they're presented. (hey, this almost sounds like Togashi )


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 18, 2012)

I consider prestige and inception bad films...

For example PTA or even aronofsky eat him for breakfast...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2012)

What do you mean he's "not a director"? That's his main thing. His brother, Jonathon, handles most of the writing from what I've gathered.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 18, 2012)

By not a director .. I mean that his skills aint something really extrordinary..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

Directing comes with the genre you are most comfortable with , you cant do a thriller/action and expect to transition into action hero well. Zack and Nolan has proven their worth within the action department in fact no even wanking it Nolan redefine it to whole new level. He basically made the first super hero triology that is more worthy than the matrix and just a few shi below the badasses like Lotr.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 18, 2012)

Nolan isn't a director? wtf


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

So this movie is gonna suck, right?


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> By not a director .. I mean that his skills aint something really extrordinary..



I'm really exciting to know who you think has _"something really extrodinary"_ as a director


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So this movie is gonna suck, right?



Not as much as your novels.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

How would you know?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How would you know?



I saw some emo kids using it for fire wood, and when you see goth kids burning a zombie book you know shit is real .


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2012)

Nolan"s action direction is very mediocre.  Inception proved that with the exception of that anti gravity fight. 

These projections are militarized. I'm thinking yeah they are fucked yet Hardy solo'd an entire base by himself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I saw some emo kids using it for fire wood, and when you see goth kids burning a zombie book you know shit is real .



That doesn't make any sense.


Not any.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 18, 2012)

Bright Nolan Rises


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 18, 2012)

Insomnia had great action, not. He can frame shots but the action is always messy.


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2012)

Speaking of Insomnia.

"Don't worry Will, you can sleep when you"re dead."

"When Gotham is ashes, you have my permission to die." -Bane.

I see what Nolan did there.


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)

And I see what you said there ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

When Gotham is ashes, you have my permission to cry.


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When Gotham is ashes, you have my permission to cry.



When Gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to write a zombie book about it.



Bart said:


> And I see what you said there ^^



Lulz,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> When Gotham is ashes, you have my permission to cry.



When the unstoppable Juggernaut is stopped by a 13 year boy and a wall you have my person to cry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> When Gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to write a zombie book about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz,





*opens Word*




NEXT NOVEL GET!


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't do that, write a typical fantasy book.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 18, 2012)

Do not steal my thunder with  .


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Do not steal my thunder with  .



When gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to take back your thunder.



Eternal Goob said:


> Don't do that, write a typical fantasy book.



When Gotham is in ashes, you write your own fantasy book.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

When Gotham is ashes, you have my permission to fap.


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> When gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to take back your thunder.
> 
> When Gotham is in ashes, you write your own fantasy book.





CrazyMoronX said:


> When Gotham is ashes, you have my permission to fap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Fap on a facehugger.

Faphugger on your penis.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So this movie is gonna suck, right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think I share your thoughts on Hathaway, you know who would fit teh Catwoman role? 
Even Bane approves


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Her age is starting to show lately, but damn. Damn she's a fine woman.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Her age is starting to show lately, but damn. Damn she's a fine woman.



Yeah the older the less *horse*power don't forget that, time is cruel in that matter, but yeah she's fine


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

I should follow Anne Hathaway on Twitter and tweet her pictures.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I should follow Anne Hathaway on Twitter and tweet her pictures.



No don't do that you'll only end up at heapofstraw.com


----------



## Hossaim (Apr 18, 2012)

Seeing it at midnight with my bros. Huge fan of the series. Im gonna be honest, the trailer didn't thrill me, but whatever.


----------



## Bart (Apr 18, 2012)

There's a new trailer coming out very soon; the last trailer ^^


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 19, 2012)

Is this the last batman movie in Nolan's trio?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 19, 2012)

Is that real muscle or just CGI?


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 19, 2012)

Just found this still laughing 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLOps4qA5rM&list=LLNafeyQHlJKrDMyZLWTS-KQ&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises:  F.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Is that real muscle or just CGI?


Promo model, but the overall design pleases me.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 19, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> Just found this still laughing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLOps4qA5rM&list=LLNafeyQHlJKrDMyZLWTS-KQ&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]


Have you seen the Entertainment Weekly cover?  The Batman in that video has a better suit than Christian Bale does in the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2012)

You're just looking for stuff to mock now.

even more so than usual


----------



## James Bond (Apr 19, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> Just found this still laughing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLOps4qA5rM&list=LLNafeyQHlJKrDMyZLWTS-KQ&feature=mh_lolz[/YOUTUBE]



Chicks love the Batman.


----------



## Grape (Apr 19, 2012)

Beef...BEEF JERKY! Original...NOT SPICY!!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 19, 2012)

This movie is gonna suck so much ass.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Tetra. 'Sup, man?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 19, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hey Tetra. 'Sup, man?



Mah dick.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 19, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> This movie is gonna suck so much ass.



There were worse...


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> This movie is gonna suck so much ass.



Perhaps, but it could also end up being incredible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

Haters gonna hate on greatness.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Or haters gonna hate on shit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Or haters gonna hate on shit.



Nolan is far from great.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Nolan is far from great.



Coming from a red wings fan this is hilarious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Coming from a red wings fan this is hilarious.



...The Red Wings have won 11 Stanley Cups and have reached the postseason in 21 consecutive seasons.

I'm pretty sure I know what greatness is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> ...The Red Wings *have *won 11 Stanley Cups and have reached the postseason in 21 consecutive seasons.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know what greatness is.



Celtics won the most NBA championships ever but doesnt mean they are currently great now are they .


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Celtics won the most NBA championships ever but doesnt mean they are currently great now are they .



I don't care about the NBA, it's a fixed league.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know what's more beaten to death, "troll" or "haters gonna hate"--both are fucking stupid, that's for sure.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't know what's more beaten to death, "troll" or "haters gonna hate"--both are fucking stupid, that's for sure.



Why so serious?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

I want to dip my balls into a jar of warm caramel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

*Snaps fingers* Yeah, you were the guy who was defending how John Cena is one of the greatest of them all, a while back now you going to come in here telling me what is great . I see successful troll is successful .


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Snaps fingers* Yeah, you were the guy who was defending how John Cena is one of the greatest of them all, a while back now you going to come in here telling me what is great . I see successful troll is successful .



No I wasn't.

What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Nolan is far from great.



I agree, in many respects he is pretty weak or merely average.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No I wasn't.
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?



I wont bring up the past plus not have the time to be digging up past posts, anyway mr. badass, keep riding that marvel bandwagon when you eat your words its going to be delicious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I wont bring up the past plus not have the time to be digging up past posts, anyway mr. badass, keep riding that marvel bandwagon when you eat your words its going to be delicious.



You could dig up my posts all you want, you're clearly making shit up. I never called Cena great, let alone one of the greatest. What I did say was, was that he shook the Rock up in one of his promos about a month ago, that was it.

Anyway, I have no allegiance to Marvel or DC, you knob. Christopher Nolan just sucks as a filmmaker. I can't wait for the day that this series is eventually rebooted with a far better director.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You could dig up my posts all you want, you're clearly making shit up. I never called Cena great, let alone one of the greatest. What I did say was, was that he shook the Rock up in one of his promos about a month ago, that was it.
> 
> Anyway, I have no allegiance to Marvel or DC, you knob. Christopher Nolan just sucks as a filmmaker. I can't wait for the day that this series is eventually rebooted with a far better director.



Let me guess that directer is you, because we all know you are just bursting with great visionary ideas .

Or maybe Michael Bay is of your taste since you dont need much stimulation up stairs when it comes to plot. 

Anyway I got no time in arguing with you Dr. of Huggonamics , its your opinion anyway.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Let me guess that directer is you, because we all know you are just bursting with great visionary ideas .



Well I'll tell you one thing, my vision wouldn't contain erratic fight sequences, which feature some of the shittiest choreography I've seen for a big budget film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well I'll tell you one thing, my vision wouldn't contain erratic fight sequences, which feature some of the shittiest choreography I've seen for a big budget film.



No, it involves cgi fight scenes, and the much more believable flipping around martial arts while a group of arm enemies come in one by one .


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Tetra, who would you rather have directing this movie series?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2012)

Movie is gonna be amazing


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope so crazy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

I find it hilarious that people cant get Nolan work , that he is not about mind numbing action and pop culture references so he can push merchandise. 

When every single director who took on a super hero film took the same route except him and he made one of the top 10 highest grossing films that were actually nominated for several oscars tells you the man has skills. He is not the best but certainly not average.

.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Tetra, who would you rather have directing this movie series?



I don't know if there's a director out there that really oozes 'Batman' right now, but the idea of Duncan Jones giving it a shot entices me. He's actually a HUUUUGE comic book fan and with him being a much better director than Nolan, at the very least he couldn't do any worse.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I find it hilarious that people cant get Nolan work , that he is not about mind numbing action and pop culture references so he can push merchandise.



You really can't be this stupid.

Nolan is not smart and he's not above merchandise or advertising. He's as every bit a part of a corporate machine as the studio execs that he answers to--otherwise, he wouldn't be tackling a franchise that is geared toward selling merchandise/toys.

And as for his filmmaking process, he's not deep or philosophical. You Nolan tards need to stop with this already. It makes me laugh. 



> When every single director who took on a super hero film took the same route except him and he made one of the top 10 highest grossing films that were actually nominated for several oscars tells you the man has skills. He is not the best but certainly not average.
> 
> .



Oh ho... box office and awards totally decide a film's quality... yeah yeah.

What are you, 12?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't know if there's a director out there that really oozes 'Batman' right now, but the idea of *Duncan Jones* giving it a shot entices me. He's actually a HUUUUGE comic book fan and with him being a much better director than Nolan, at the very least he couldn't do any worse.



 My gosh, I cant hold up right now at who you are suggesting and the reason behind it.

Huge comic fan = Awesome director/writing material.

Yeah I am the stupid one here, from the rager above me who suggested a no name director .
Yep because Avengers dialogue is the best in the world and oscars and grammies dont know shit about music/film making . 

Dude every thread you are in , you seem to be some wise debator , Oh how we all wise we were tetravaal who have such excellent taste.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> My gosh, I cant hold up right now at who you are suggesting and the reason behind it.
> 
> Huge comic fan = Awesome director/writing material.
> 
> Yeah I am the stupid one here, from the rager above me who suggested a no name director .



Well, I threw the fact out there that he's a huge comic book fan to compliment the fact that he's a fantastic filmmaker, as well as being a more than competent screenwriter to boot.

'Moon' is a far more engaging and impressive film than anything that Nolan has made, that's for damn sure.



> Yep because Avengers dialogue is the best in the world and oscars and grammies dont know shit about music/film making .



What do the 'Avengers' have to do with this? 

Why do you need to rely on the Oscars or Grammys as a way to support whatever ass backwards argument you're gonna throw out there? Are you that intellectually-vapid that you have to rely on fallacies in order to make a point?

Get a clue.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> 'Moon' is a far more engaging and impressive film than anything that Nolan has made, that's for damn sure.



This is the gospel truth in my eyes, wouldn't mind having Jones directing the series at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well, I threw the fact out there that he's a huge comic book fan to compliment the fact that he's a fantastic filmmaker, as well as a more than competent screenwriter as well.
> 
> 'Moon' is a far more engaging and impressive film than anything that Nolan has made, that's for damn sure.



Moon - seems legit how many theatres was that in. 

Competent screen writing ? You Indie Hipsters amuses me. *puts on glasses* I was liking film festivals before it was cool.

Some of you kids dont seem to grasp how to handle big pictures with an actual budget, Guys like him, will try put in so much fan services it be like having a tumor watching it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> This is the gospel truth in my eyes, wouldn't mind having Jones directing the series at all.



The fact that this idiot had the audacity to laugh at Duncan Jones clearly shows how limited his film repertoire is. 

I'm gonna eat him up if he continues down this road.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Moon - seems legit how many theatres was that in.



Why does it matter how many theatres it was in? That's not indicative of a film's quality, you uninformed clown.

Guess what, how many theatres was 'Memento' in? BETTER YET, how many theatres was 'Following' in? I can school you on your own fucking director, you mongoloid. 



> Competent screen writing ? You Indie Hipsters amuses me. *puts on glasses* I was liking film festivals before it was cool.



You're that threatened by simple vernacular that you have to call someone a hipster? There's nothing remotely hipster about 'Moon', or 'Source Code' for that matter. 

Try harder, please.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> Moon - seems legit how many theatres was that in.



142 theaters from what I remember though that could have changed since that figure was well before the movies release.  Though I don't understand what this has to do with anything.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 142 theaters from what I remember though that could have changed since that figure was well before the movies release.  Though I don't understand what this has to do with anything.



Logic is obviously a concept entirely foreign to him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Why does it matter how many theatres it was in? That's not indicative of a film's quality, you uninformed clown.
> 
> Guess what, how many theatres was 'Memento' in? BETTER YET, how many theatres was 'Following' in? I can school you on your own fucking director, you mongoloid.
> 
> ...



Me threaten? Oh no sir I got more class than go around flashing how much of a bad ass I am on the internet for calling others idiots because I seem to know what is best from the rest despite the utter accomplishments of the what I am against.

 I can name indie directors that would shit all over your duncan who cant even step into main stream because they are not ready. I seem to grasp this simple logic but you cant.


----------



## Z (Apr 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Movie is gonna be amazing



I know I can't wait mad hyped.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> 142 theaters from what I remember though that could have changed since that figure was well before the movies release.  Though I don't understand what this has to do with anything.



I know what Moon is, I know what it was , I also pointing out the fact that this director is still young and in experience. 

I grasp this simple logic but no lets take the newbie and put him on big budget films because he gotten a great review of a film that barely made 9 million dollars world wide. 
Work his way up, more experience with high pressured big jobs? No fuck that shit, he is ready now!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Me threaten? Oh no sir I got more class than go around flashing how much of a bad ass I am on the internet for calling others idiots because I seem to know what is best from the rest despite the utter accomplishments of the what I am against.



You have to at least posses a single iota of intelligence to have class. The term "class" doesn't apply to people who can't actually put up a respectable argument. Anyone that needs to rely on fallible claims in order to prove an equally fallible point, clearly doesn't out "class" anyone. 



> I can name indie directors that would shit all over your duncan who cant even step into main stream because they are not ready. I seem to grasp this simple logic but you cant.



I guess you forgot about 'Source Code', a film that received a major release last year. But no, studios don't have faith in him what-so-ever. He was never considered for 'The Wolverine' or anything, it's not like HE turned that project down. 

You are so uninformed that I'm just gonna keep running circles around you.



Huey Freeman said:


> I know what Moon is, I know what it was , I also pointing out the fact that this director is still young and in experience.



You know, I recall a director that was also labeled "inexperienced." His name was Neill Blomkamp, Fox basically shit all over him while he was trying to do his 'Halo' adaption, and following the aftermath of that debacle, he only went onto make 'District 9', which lead to a contract with MRC, which gives him EXCLUSIVE and sole creative reign over ANY film he makes.

Yeah, experience is surely everything. Idiot.



> I grasp this simple logic but no lets take the newbie and put him on big budget films because he gotten a great review of a film that barely made 9 million dollars world wide.
> Work his way up, more experience with high pressured big jobs? No fuck that shit, he is ready now!



Logic is too broad a concept for your nimble brain to grasp. The only thing you grasp onto are the thinnest straws imaginable, to try and prove some of the dumbest points I've come to read in quite some time.

Set yourself on fire.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2012)

The funny thing about this is regardless of what you think of Nolan he was also thrown into Blockbuster Batman movie with little to no experience of how it works


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The funny thing about this is regardless of what you think of Nolan he was also thrown into Blockbuster Batman movie with little to no experience of how it works



You just took away my black ace. That was going to be my next point.

Nolan had just come off the highly questionable 'Insomnia' when he was announced as the director for the rebooted Batman film. I even recall a lot of fans being outrages and asking _"who the fuck is this guy?"_--but once Christian Bale came along to lighten the mood, people became more open-minded.

Like I said, I know more about Nolan than this clown does and I'm not even a fan of the guy. I just like the concept of filmmaking--I'll study and thoroughly analyze a filmmaker even if I don't like their work.

Huey is just an all around idiot. I'm sorry, but he is. He doesn't have a single clue about the concept of filmmaking, let alone the knowledge to debate it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The funny thing about this is regardless of what you think of Nolan he was also thrown into Blockbuster Batman movie with little to no experience of how it works



The guy was out of the indie scene.

@theveryangryfella
Dont waste your time Tetra I dont like to wash my eyes in acid which what you are oozing from your posts  . 

You are wrong, I am right. Come opening day we shall see simple as that. 

before I go , you mad bro .


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

I understand what you mean but wasn't Nolan exactly the same though a bit more successful?  Memento only made about $40 million yet it was in nearly four times as many theaters unless my figure was wrong about Moon.  Jones has the same chance of success if he was given a big budget movie like Nolan was.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The guy was out of the indie scene.
> 
> @theveryangryfella
> Dont waste your time Tetra I dont like to wash my eyes in acid which what you are oozing from your posts  .
> ...



I'm convinced this idiot is 10 years old.

I don't care about your "opening day" or your box office numbers. I don't measure films on materialistic merits such as that. I measure them on my ability to properly analyze a film, something you sorely lack.

Have fun having your Mom hold your hand on your way into the theatre.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I understand what you mean but wasn't Nolan exactly the same though a bit more successful?  Memento only made about $40 million yet it was in nearly four times as many theaters unless my figure was wrong about Moon.  Jones has the same chance of success if he was given a big budget movie like Nolan was.



Jones is gonna be fine.

He's currently meeting with WETA to discuss some concepts for his next film, which is said to be a homage to 'Blade Runner.'

Remember, Jones turned DOWN the opportunity to direct the new 'Wolverine' film--his future is clearly a bright one, depending on which way you look at it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You just took away my black ace. That was going to be my next point.
> 
> Nolan had just come off the highly questionable 'Insomnia' when he was announced as the director for the rebooted Batman film. I even recall a lot of fans being outrages and asking _"who the fuck is this guy?"_--but once Christian Bale came along to lighten the mood, people became more open-minded.
> 
> ...



I am sorry so tough guys like you know more about film making, or you forgetting Insomnia made over 100 million dollars meaning the guy had experience with big budgets and delievers. 
 Lol watching movies is now going to film school this guy is hilarous somebody give him troll pos to the year.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am sorry so tough guys like you know more about film making, or you forgetting Insomnia made over 100 million dollars meaning the guy had experience with big budgets and delievers.
> Lol watching movies is now going to film school this guy is hilarous somebody give him troll pos to the year.



Christopher Nolan himself could break it down to you that box office numbers don't measure a director's success, and you STILL wouldn't get it. That is how oblivious you are to your own stupidity. You're _that_ dumb.

I already refuted your experience fallacy with the citation for Neill Blomkamp. He's 31 and is currently working on a film with a $125 million budget, carrying an R-rating no less.

Let's see Nolan do that.


----------



## Z (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Remember, Jones turned DOWN the opportunity to direct the new 'Wolverine' film--his future is clearly a bright one, depending on which way you look at it.



Do you have any source for this?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Z said:


> Do you have any source for this?





He turned down the opportunity for both 'The Wolverine' and the new 'Judge Dredd' film once he learned that he was going to receive finance for his 'Blade Runner' homage.


----------



## Z (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> He turned down the opportunity for both 'The Wolverine' and the new 'Judge Dredd' film once he learned that he was going to receive finance for his 'Blade Runner' homage.



Huh? I don't see where it says he turned it down.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I understand what you mean but wasn't Nolan exactly the same though a bit more successful?  Memento only made about $40 million yet it was in nearly four times as many theaters unless my figure was wrong about Moon.  Jones has the same chance of success if he was given a big budget movie like Nolan was.



The guy has 3 films one of which he got a hit, one this aint no fucking you tube viral shit this is a franchise. 

There are way more deserving indie directors than the new hipster bandwagon the rage a holic who watches so much movies and read so much review seem to have a grasp on film making that if you hand him 10 million dollars he is the next Steven Speilberg. 

The man has proven himself in this franchise, I have more grounds to say he is a better director than Duncan for a Batman franchise.
Tetra is hilarious because he wants to call me a 10 year old but he probably have Bane be some random latin luchador they find off a traveling wrestling company, cat woman be this hot blonde chick and the fights be choreograph like a Jackie Chan flick.
Nolan has added different take to Batman it was proven successful and thats all there is to it. I am defending this film because I have not seen it and I dont come in here saying it will suck because hurr hurr I am an expert in analyzing films .

If I wasnt busy writing up this report here I rip Tetra inside out .


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Same here, don't see that at all. :/


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Z said:


> Huh? I don't see where it says he turned it down.



Look on his Twitter feed, you may be able to find it on there. It was a while ago and I'm not go searching through every single thing to find it. If you doubt me, cool. No skin off my back. 

But he did in fact mention that he turned it down so he could fulfill his desire to create his 'Blade Runner' homage.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

You need hipster glasses to see them .


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Which indie directors deserve success(?) more, Huey?


----------



## Z (Apr 20, 2012)

It's not about doubting you it's just that you should be able to provide a source at the ready if you're gonna make a claim like that y'know. I just wanted to see what he had to say about turning it down but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The guy has 3 films one of which he got a hit, one this aint no fucking you tube viral shit this is a franchise.



Your grammar is so abysmal, that no one is gonna have a single clue of what the fuck you are talking about. 



> There are way more deserving indie directors than the new hipster bandwagon the rage a holic who watches so much movies and read so much review seem to have a grasp on film making that if you hand him 10 million dollars he is the next Steven Speilberg.



You're so quick to call people "hipsters", yet you have to revert to calling unknown directors "indie." Oh, the irony.

Face it, there are a lot of unknown commodities that deserve success--some will get it, some won't. But to act like Jones doesn't deserve his shot, based on the fact he's inexperienced, while directors like Blomkamp have proven otherwise, shows how completely out-of-touch you are with the filmmaking world. 



> The man has proven himself in this franchise, I have more grounds to say he is a better director than Duncan for a Batman franchise.



No you don't. Your way of calling a director better is by citing box office and awards. That's the most amateur argument a person can put forth to try and prove that they know what they're talking about. For the last five or six posts, I've easily paraphrased everything you've said since you're stuck on a one-trick pony to catapult your argument.



> Tetra is hilarious because he wants to call me a 10 year old but he probably have Bane be some random latin luchador they find off a traveling wrestling company, cat woman be this hot blonde chick and the fights be choreograph like a Jackie Chan flick.



Outside of Bane wearing his traditional and rightful luchador mask, I didn't say any of those things. This is the second time now that you're making shit up on the fly to try and misquote me. You're never gonna have these people take you serious when you have to resort to childish shit like that.



> Nolan has added different take to Batman it was proven successful and thats all there is to it. I am defending this film because I have not seen it and I dont come in here saying it will suck because hurr hurr I am an expert in analyzing films .



What has he done that's so different? His fraudulent-philosophical shit is so transparent, that any moderately intelligent film goer can decipher his exposition with a quick flick of their wrist. His films lack humor, his direction is severely erratic, especially during action sequences where he tries to emulate Michael Mann in every way possible. If you take away the performance of Ledger's Joker, what are Nolan's Batman films left with?

Oh, and here's a fact for you to deal with--the main reason why Nolan's Batman films are so financially successful is because of the franchise it belongs to. It's Batman. Fucking Uwe Boll could make a 'Batman' film and it would make millions, I guarantee it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Z said:


> It's not about doubting you it's just that you should be able to provide a source at the ready if you're gonna make a claim like that y'know. I just wanted to see what he had to say about turning it down but I can't find it anywhere.



I told you to check his past Twitter feed, it's probably on there.

I read it last year--he turned it down because after 'Mute' was cancelled, he was going to pitch that as a graphic novel, all while getting his 'Blade Runner' homage greenlit. He's currently visiting with WETA Digital to get his world mapped out.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is what I found:



> ‘I went to some meetings for Wolverine and if there were any comic book movies that could lure me in, it was that one. But there’s already been a Wolverine movie and a number of X-Men movies. There are a lot of comic-book fims coming out right now.’
> 
> Jones has, he says, just committed to his next project.
> 
> ‘I can’t give you specifics but I can say that I now know what I’m doing next. It’s an original script that I’m writing myself, set in a big sprawling, urban environment here on Earth in a sort of Blade Runner-inspired future. I would love to have it run parallel to Moon so that even though they are completely separate stories they happen within the same universe.’


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

The master Film analyzer/director/writer/actor just knows he turn it down dude.

@Goob for starters it wont be someone who would do something similar to Nolan work or give us more fan service than Scott Pilgrim. He lost all credibility to me when he said Duncan mentions he is a huge comic book fan, I can find you a quote or interview M Bay saying he was a huge transformers fan , means little shit to me. 
 Just admit you hate Nolan and move the fuck on instead of bashing a film with only still shots and 1 trailer.

Grammar police, oh noes I better lock up shop before he starts schooling me in his oh so perfect grammar.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Told you so.

Motherfuckers need to quit doubtin' me. I don't make shit up.

Suck it.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> Fucking Uwe Boll could make a 'Batman' film and it would make millions, I guarantee it.





Fuck no, it'll bomb because anything else will mean that he'll ruin even more videogame series.  Do not want to imagine that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The master Film analyzer/director/writer/actor just knows he turn it down dude.
> 
> @Goob for starters it wont be someone who would do something similar to Nolan work or give us more fan service than Scott Pilgrim. He lost all credibility to me when he said Duncan mentions he is a huge comic book fan, I can find you a quote or interview M Bay saying he was a huge transformers fan , means little shit to me.
> Just admit you hate Nolan and move the fuck on instead of bashing a film with only still shots and 1 trailer.



I would ask if you're illiterate, but we all know that's a rhetorical question.

I'm not gonna reiterate it again--based on Jones' talent as a filmmaker alone, I'd be more than content with him making a 'Batman' film, regardless if he's a comic book fan or not. The fact that he put out one film (_'Moon_) which devours every single film in Nolan's filmography, speaks volumes of who the better filmmaker is. Have fun continuing to cite Box Office Mojo and your precious Oscars as to what makes a director great, you fucking moron.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Fuck no, it'll bomb because anything else will mean that he'll ruin even more videogame series.  Do not want to imagine that.



The guy sucks, but what I said is true.

It doesn't matter who directs Batman, it's gonna rake in loads at the box office.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Told you so.
> 
> Motherfuckers need to quit doubtin' me. I don't make shit up.
> 
> Suck it.



Learn, to read He did not mention he was offered any part in wolverine just got a meeting .

My gosh you actually want to talk about my literate skills.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Learn, to read He did not mention he was offered any part in wolverine just got a meeting .
> 
> My gosh you actually want to talk about my literate skills.



He turned the gig down, he mentioned it last year.

He says he can't go into specifics in that interview because of an NDA at that time, you know-nothing fool.

God almighty, you really are clueless to the filmmaking world.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The guy sucks, but what I said is true.
> 
> It doesn't matter who directs Batman, it's gonna rake in loads at the box office.



Stop pissing in my cereal.  



Huey Freeman said:


> Learn, to read He did not mention he was offered any part in wolverine just got a meeting .
> 
> My gosh you actually want to talk about my literate skills.



I believe that its during those meetings that he would have been asked if he wanted to direct it though I could be wrong but he certainly was on their mind we they had a meeting with him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

According to who the film Moon bombs every Nolan films? If we check every critque Nalan Batman TDK has a 9.5, Duncan has 8, Nolan gross more than Duncan, won more awards, and gotten better recognition . So Dr. of Asshuganomics according to who that put him above Nolan. Guys like you? Oh so you are speaking about your opinion which is not fact? Good Point and case now get out of this thread.

Directors go through interviews for parts just like every other job, they gave him a pitch that is all you can say. Which he mentions in the Judge Dredd comments.

Even reading the Moon critique allows me to not even take that shit serious even though I watched it, *it is rank as one of the best sci fi films ever*,  Like really .


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I believe that its during those meetings that he would have been asked if he wanted to direct it though I could be wrong but he certainly was on their mind we they had a meeting with him.



NDAs prevent the director from immediately speaking about the film following the meetings. However, they won't just ask him outright if he wants the job--the studio keeps several directors in mind and narrow it down to a short-list, which he not only made for 'The Wolverine', but 'Man of Steel' as well. Boy, that Jones sure doesn't have any clout with the big time studios, let me tell ya.



Huey Freeman said:


> According to who the film Moon bombs every Nolan films? If we check every critque Nalan Batman TDK has a 9.5, Duncan has 8, Nolan gross more than Duncan, won more awards, and gotten better recognition . So Dr. of Asshuganomics according to who that put him above Nolan. Guys like you? Oh so you are speaking about your opinion which is not fact? Good Point and case now get out of this thread.



For the upteenth time, no self-respecting film fan cares about awards or critics. Tell me, where is Nicolas Winding Refn's Oscars for 'Drive'? 

How did 'Blade Runner' perform both critically and financially when that first came out?

*Mod snip: NO*

Jones is a better director and screenwriter than Nolan will ever be, in every conceivable way. Only some temper-tantrum, petulant outburst fucktwat like yourself would say otherwise.



> Directors go through interviews for parts just like every other job, they gave him a pitch that is all you can say. Which he mentions in the Judge Dredd comments.



You don't know what an NDA is, so just please do us all a favor and shut up.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

> NDAs prevent the director from immediately speaking about the film following the meetings. However, they won't just ask him outright if he wants the job--the studio keeps several directors in mind and narrow it down to a short-list, which he not only made for 'The Wolverine', but 'Man of Steel' as well. Boy, that Jones sure doesn't have any clout with the big time studios, let me tell ya.



Ah, thanks for the info.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ah, thanks for the info.



No worries.

But the fact that Jones made the short-list for two summer tentpole films shows that big time Hollywood studios want him.

If I had to guess, similar to Blomkamp, Jones doesn't want to work within the parameters of a studio's vision, but rather his own.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> NDAs prevent the director from immediately speaking about the film following the meetings. However, they won't just ask him outright if he wants the job--the studio keeps several directors in mind and narrow it down to a short-list, which he not only made for 'The Wolverine', but 'Man of Steel' as well. Boy, that Jones sure doesn't have any clout with the big time studios, let me tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Mod snip: NO* 

- You talk about fans as success
-who will have more fans?
-Nolan

I am still rightc just wait right there so how do you measure success smart guy? Money made, number of fans, recognition, awards and ratings do not matter then how can you measure success? Oh by you saying so? Basically dun dun dun your opinion which does not matter? 


You just piss angry that I should be hating Nolan as much as you and you want to prove to me why your up coming indie director is so much cooler and get mad I still dont give a rat ass just like the rest of your opinions. .


*Mod snip: NO*

Note: I have yet begin to point out the irony in you guys arguments for the fact you bitch about Nolan changes when it says in Dredd that Duncan wanted to stray from the source himself and he has his own vision. Oh the fucking hypocrisy. And the only argument you can put at me is , I think he is a better writer so his changes are better. .


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *Mod snip: NO*
> 
> - You talk about fans as success
> -who will have more fans?
> -Nolan



*Mod snip: NO*

I don't talk about fans as a success... where did you come up with that? Success is based on which director makes the better films--quite simply, 'Moon' is better than every film that Nolan has made. It doesn't have the cheap philosophical references, there's no heavy-handed exposition, Jones knows how to incorporate humor within his films, Nolan does not. The characters in Jones' films are multi-layered and dense, where as Nolan had to really on star-studded casts who give one-note performances, with the sole exception being Heath Ledger.

I can go on and on. 



> I am still rightc just wait right there so how do you measure success smart guy? Money made, number of fans, recognition, awards and ratings do not matter then how can you measure success? Oh by you saying so? Basically dun dun dun your opinion which does not matter?



I measure a film's success on the merits I listed above.

What will Nolan's legacy be in decades time when someone inevitably reboots Batman and makes a better trilogy than he does? What will his notoriety be then? He didn't accumulate a following UNTIL he took on Batman. None of you morons gave him the time of day back when he was making 'Memento' and 'Insomnia.'



> You just piss angry that I should be hating Nolan as much as you and you want to prove to me why your up coming indie director is so much cooler and get mad I still dont give a rat ass just like the rest of your opinions. .



No, I'm not worried about whether or not you like or dislike Nolan. *Mod snip: NO*

Again with the indie shit... didn't you just say a minute ago that you know more indie directors that should be more successful? Do you know what a contradiction is? *Mod snip: NO*

With that said, I'm heading to bed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> snip


[/QUOTE]

Mod snip: NO

You provide no proof, oh mighty director, except your own opinion, which you have yet to refute this point. It is your opinion right? right? You watching movies does not make you an expert at it, just give the fuck up like you are some expert.

Your whole point is asinine, because it is your opinion why you hate this film that you havent seen, yep sounds legit for a film analyzer.

Lol love how he switches from: Jones turn down the job to, Jones was lucky he got on the list for the job but didnt get it.


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2012)

Jones was smart enough to turn down "The Wolverine."


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2012)

This should be part of the DKR Soundtrack

[YOUTUBE]jfpnIyqieyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> This should be part of the DKR Soundtrack
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jfpnIyqieyk[/YOUTUBE]



I second this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2012)

Needs more horses.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Needs less horses actually.


----------



## Grape (Apr 20, 2012)

Tetra got banned?


Miracles really do happen on 4/20.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

That mask really is lame.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Z (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Here is what I found:



That doesn't really say he turned it down though. Maybe the studio just chose someone else over him instead of Jones turning it down.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Z said:


> That doesn't really say he turned it down though. Maybe the studio just chose someone else over him instead of Jones turning it down.



Perhaps but I'll assume that since he said that he committed himself to his next project that we decided to not purse being the director of Wolverine.


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Needs more horses.



You know what would make this movie rock? Undead superhero fucking zombies now that is badass..............oh and plenty of tits of course.


----------



## Bart (Apr 20, 2012)

Lobo's being written and directed by the director of Journey 2 :3

Erm not sure what to say about that, but my only comfort is that he's only written one piece which was pretty good from what I heard, so hopefully it'll be the same with Lobo :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2012)

lol @ Tetra being banned

and that mask is legit


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2012)

Bart said:


> Lobo's being written and directed by the director of Journey 2 :3
> 
> Erm not sure what to say about that, but my only comfort is that he's only written one piece which was pretty good from what I heard, so hopefully it'll be the same with Lobo :WOW



Lobo is getting a movie. The Main Man. The Ultimate Bastitch.

Yes, yes, oh God yes.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Lobo is getting a movie?


----------



## Vault (Apr 20, 2012)

It will be shit. Don't really care tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2012)

if bane doesn't kick batman's ass in hand to hand combat their first fight..so help me


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Bane will certainly win their first fight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 20, 2012)

yeah batman will probably be exiled from Gotham be crippled a man both emotionally and physically. but with words from Alfred and help from catwoman he'll come back in a batplane to kick ass.:ho


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2012)

A new TDKR trailer is coming with Avengers.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> if bane doesn't kick batman's ass in hand to hand combat their first fight..so help me


Bane is weak though.  

I just saw Zatanna and Robin fuck him up.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 21, 2012)

That's why he's a Batman villain. Dude can't handle super powered people yo!

In an older episode Superboy took him out with just one punch, he got the upper hand on them eventually by using his smarts.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2012)

Vault said:


> A new TDKR trailer is coming with Avengers.



Where did you get this info? I hope it's true.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Where did you get this info? I hope it's true.


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Vault, why are you so slow?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks. At least we've got confirmation that a final trailer is coming eventually.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Hopefully this trailer will get us excited for the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2012)

I wish this movie was about the Court of Owls.  

Batman the new 52 is just so fantastic.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know anything about the Court of Owls.


----------



## Vault (Apr 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Vault, why are you so slow?



Again  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Read New 52 Batman then


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Tempted but I have no life to do so between school, work, and post whoring on NF.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

I expect nothing from this film anymore.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Is the new trailer attached to the _Avengers everywhere_, or will we Brits miss out on that?


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

> There’s no confirmation as to whether the trailer will be attached to UK prints of The Avengers which opens in the UK a week early, next Friday 27th. My guess given Warner Bros past history with these things would be not but I can’t say for sure. Also there’s no word on when the trailer will be available to view online but again my guess would be the weekend after it has played in theaters, so probably around May 7th.



Has this been posted?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2012)

Trailer is going to suck if the words "batton down the hatches" are uttered.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2012)

usually the second trailer is alot more detailed.

we may finally get details about this movie!


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2012)

Nah, such a phrase won't ruin a trailer.  Now something like Batman is pregnant would make it suck.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 21, 2012)

They should have got Mr Freeze instead of Bane.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2012)

i think they said nolan did not want unrealistic character like mr freeze and other like him because it did not fit his batman world. or something like that


----------



## Merlight (Apr 21, 2012)

At least Penguin wasn't chosen:
Casey Veggies ? Customized Greatly Vol. 3 (Mixtape)


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Penguin _should_ have been chosen. He shouldn't have been the main villain, but he should have popped up as a secondary villain.

Or at least, the reasons Nolan gave for _not_ choosing him were BS, since he thought he wasn't realistic enough.

Also, Danny DeVito's Penguin was great.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 21, 2012)

i liked Danny DeVito's Penguin too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think he'd fit in this verse

i mean who the hell would call themselves Penguin realistically speaking?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 21, 2012)

JGL should be playing Penguin.  That would have been a stroke of brilliance.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2012)

When Gotham is in Ashes, you have my permission to use Penguin as a villain.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think they said nolan did not want unrealistic character like mr freeze and other like him because it did not fit his batman world. or something like that



When Gotham is in ashes, Mr. Freeze will become a realistic villain.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

Michael Fassbender as Victor Fries.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

When Gotham is in ashes, Michael Fassbender will play the role of Victor Fries


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2012)

Why do you keep saying that Grimm?


----------



## Vault (Apr 22, 2012)

Grimm can be, very repetitive.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know why, I just love that quote so much.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

It is a pretty good quote.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2012)

What's it from?


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, pretty much tells me that Nolan's Bane just wants Batman to suffer.

"When Gotham is in ashes, you have my permission to die."

My guess is that he will break Batman's spine, leave him lying paralyzed on the ground. Batman will go into hiding as Bane completely ruins the city Batman loves.


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What's it from?



trailers, commercials.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 22, 2012)

I have faith in Nolan.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I have faith in Nolan.



I have a bit of faith in him too but the next trailer needs to show us that said faith isn't misplaced.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2012)

when is the new trailer released? i have hopes on this movie i know it may not be as good as the last but i should be good non the less.


----------



## dream (Apr 22, 2012)

Gabe said:


> when is the new trailer released? i have hopes on this movie i know it may not be as good as the last but i should be good non the less.



May 4th with the release of the Avengers, it'll probably be online sometime on the 7th or later.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 22, 2012)

After watching the DK yesterday for a second time, I am very excited for this.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 22, 2012)

I think that Patrick Stewart would be awesome as Mr. Freeze, or at least he would be better than was Arnold Schwarzenegger in the role.

It is far too early to be asking this question, but what might the future hold for the name and image of Batman after Nolan's trilogy is concluded? Might there ever be a new live-action _Batman_ series, one that is much more serious in tone than the 1960's series?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 22, 2012)

Probably another batman trilogy or something made by another director. Won't be better than Nolan's trio though, he preety much made the best Batman movies with a perfect cast, go far to say he perfected it. I do agree with him when he says he doesn't want unrealistic characters in his series, looking back at the other Batman villains, man they look like a joke 

That's why I worry for the future Batman films, we'll be going back to poison ivy and all that crap


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 22, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Probably another batman trilogy or something made by another director. Won't be better than Nolan's trio though, he preety much made the best Batman movies with a perfect cast, go far to say he perfected it. I do agree with him when he says he doesn't want unrealistic characters in his series, looking back at the other Batman villains, man they look like a joke
> 
> That's why I worry for the future Batman films, we'll be going back to poison ivy and all that crap



Poison Ivy got a realistic treatment in the animated series (for her first few appearances, 'till they changed the animation). And please- the problem with those movies had nothing to do with the characters they were using and everything to do with how they used them.

Nolan's trilogy is very good, but they aren't the best Batman movies and they don't have the perfect cast. Too many characters aren't even taken from the comics, and making Gotham into a "realistic", "modern" city costs it a lot of its atmostphere and character. Not to mention his idea of "realistic" characters is shaky if he thinks that Penguin is unrealistic (which suggests he has / had a limited knowledge of the comics).

Mostly, though, there wasn't enough dedication from Nolan. Batman shouldn't be a trilogy, and the worst part about doing another series isn't that it might not top what Nolan has done here; its that it is probably going to have to cover a lot of the same story, and that is something it shouldn't have to do. If you want to do Batman justice, you need more than three movies (and don't bring up stuff about series with more than 3 films tending to such- there are plenty that don't, and even if they all did succesful filmmaking is about taking risks). 

They should do something like Harry Potter or James Bond and lay out in advance what stories they want to adapt and come up with a rough order to do them in, and set a number of movies to make (more than three or four). Some more structure and continuity would be nice. 

Though personally I'm still sort-of leaning towards a big-budget TV series. I mean, if _Game of Thrones_  can pull it off.....


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Probably another batman trilogy or something made by another director. Won't be better than Nolan's trio though, he preety much made the best Batman movies with a perfect cast, go far to say he perfected it. I do agree with him when he says he doesn't want unrealistic characters in his series, looking back at the other Batman villains, man they look like a joke
> 
> That's why I worry for the future Batman films, we'll be going back to poison ivy and all that crap




"Critics who treat adult as a term of approval, instead of as a merely descriptive term, cannot be adult themselves. To be concerned about being grown up, to admire the grown up because it is grown up, to blush at the suspicion of being childish; these things are the marks of childhood and adolescence. And in childhood and adolescence they are, in moderation, healthy symptoms. Young things ought to want to grow. But to carry on into middle life or even into early manhood this concern about being adult is a mark of really arrested development. When I was ten, I read fairy tales in secret and would have been ashamed if I had been found doing so. Now that I am fifty I read them openly. When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up." -C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 22, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> After watching the DK yesterday for a second time, I am very excited for this.



I will watch Begins and DK exactly the same day that I'll watch TDKR, yes I'm like that


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

The biggest problem with the franchise is that the Nolan fans will never be happy with what comes next, never, they're going to be like RTD fanboys who think Doctor Who should have died with him.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 22, 2012)

The fuck happened with this thread? Bring the fun back.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2012)

Need more horse jokes


----------



## Distance (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, Penguin would have made a great villain for the Dark Knight. I don't know why Nolan thinks he's unrealistic. 

Furthermore, the character Poison Ivy doesn't need to have super-powers, but maybe bio-technology that resemble her comic book powers in a way. She doesn't need to control nature through some supernatural means at all. The film could even be a Dark Knight film that focuses on environmental issues, perhaps, if you want to try to make it more realistic and believable; she is obsessed with environmental issues after all.

Sometimes I think that these directors are too scared, and want to please the general audience too much.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 22, 2012)

In _TAS_ she was just a crazed eco-terrorist with no real superpowers (well, she was immune to poisons and toxins, but that was it). They gave her some later on, but for most of it she was just a genius scientist who was murderously obsessed with plants, and used her smarts and seduction to carry out her crimes (which usually involved killing people).

You don't even need to give her powers to pull her off. She was fantastic in that show.

Nolan's Penguin comments are a few years old, so I assume he's learnt his lesson by now. Also when he was making the first two films, he , relied heavily on comics like _Long Halloween_ and _Dark Victory_, and Penguin in them was more unbelievable (basically the one from _Batman Returns_, but with more agility and less sewer stuff; or, the one from _The Batman)._ He still should have known better, though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 22, 2012)

Compared to Ra al Ghul, Joker and Bane, penguin seem like small fish to me.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mostly he could have been in it as a good supporting villain. It is less about the threat he represents and more about how he can affect stories, since at his best he is a major crime boss who, unlike the average mobster, knows _exactly_ how to deal with freaks and supervillains, and can play on them for his own ends.

He's not a bigger threat than The Joker, but he's the guy the Joker might go to to get money or goons. 

Really, though, the main thing is that Nolan's reasons for _not_ including him were just dumb.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 22, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> The fuck happened with this thread? Bring the fun back.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NRsPDhyHrc[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe some have seen this already


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NRsPDhyHrc[/YOUTUBE]


Lion King is getting a reboot?  Pretty cool.  I wish they had brought Jeremy Irons back to play Scar though.  His new voice is pretty hard to understand.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2012)

If the new trailer isn't cooler than that parody one, I'll join the bandwagon that's given up on this film.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2012)

The Up trailer for Inception was better than the actual movie in that instance.

See for yourself.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj1_ev-842c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

Who says Penguin won't fit in Nolan's Batman. He'd make a great villain.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2012)

JGL would have been the perfect choice to play Penguin.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 22, 2012)

Penguin would be an amazing villain but for the love of god, no army of penguins.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2012)

The UK better get to see the trailer a week earlier.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2012)

I doubt you will.  Warner Bros doesn't want the trailer to leak out online a week early.  They would release it earlier if that was their intention.  Sorry.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2012)

It's going to get leaked online before it's put online anyway...?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 22, 2012)

So Avengers on Friday and The Raid on Saturday, nice end of the week for me.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> *Who says Penguin won't fit in Nolan's Batman. *He'd make a great villain.



Nolan himself.



T.D.A said:


> The UK better get to see the trailer a week earlier.



We won't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> So Avengers on Friday and The Raid on Saturday, nice end of the week for me.



_The Raid_ will end up being better.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 23, 2012)

The Raid is an awesome movie though.  No shame in losing to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Indeed, it's a great action flick. Don't go in expecting a story because there isn't one.


But damn, that action.  9/10 in terms of action easily.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

*Ra's al Ghul:* _"If you make yourself more than just a man, if you devote yourself to an ideal... you become something else entirely. A superman, Mr. Kent, a superman."
_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Batman would still kick his ass.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 24, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NRsPDhyHrc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Maybe some have seen this already



I love it when the source material is able to fit so well for parodies like this one. XD


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

> In Dark Knight, the IMAX footage was mostly limited to action scenes: the opening bank heist, the Hong Kong caper, the big car chase. The fact that Rises will feature an hour of IMAX is intriguing, partially because it confirms that everything about the closing chapter of Nolan’s Batman saga will be, well, freaking enormous.



watched it on Youtube.

I'm now tempted to watch this at Lincoln Square 13's IMAX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Every time I think of that horse in this movie I cringe.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

All you need to do is to mentally block out whatever scene she is in. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> All you need to do is to mentally block out whatever scene she is in. :33



Kinda hard to block this out:


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

It's hard but I have faith in you.


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kinda hard to block this out:



Oh man


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 24, 2012)

_*I got a feeling it not going to be good as the last movie........*_


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2012)

Bring back the Lebron gif dammit


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kinda hard to block this out:


I think it's a horrible disguise.  Batman can obviously tell that Selina Kyle is Catwoman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

How many women have a giant nose, horse teeth, and a mane like like that anyway?

How many?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

Exactly.  She isn't fooling anyone.  Master thief my ass.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm scared


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

That's not even shopped.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not even shopped.


Are you serious?  Those are her real teeth?  What about the skin color?  Does she look incredibly pasty on your monitor?  I'm thinking about calibrating my monitor.  There has to be something wrong with it.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 24, 2012)

She looks like a victim of that Joker's poison from the first Batman film.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I'm scared



She isn't that bad.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Apr 24, 2012)

_*O LORD SAVE ME FROM THIS BITCH.*_


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman would still kick his ass.



I know right?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## James Bond (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjJnZXdIzj0[/YOUTUBE]

Skip to 38 seconds, she knows her place


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

Superman is going to be a lot better than The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Superman is going to be a lot better than The Dark Knight Rises.



Maybe. **


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2012)

James thats a quality vid


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjJnZXdIzj0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Skip to 38 seconds, she knows her place


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Are you serious?  Those are her real teeth?  What about the skin color?  Does she look incredibly pasty on your monitor?  I'm thinking about calibrating my monitor.  There has to be something wrong with it.


She looks like a cross between Michael Jackson and Winona Ryder.


Eternal Goob said:


>



The zoo.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Though I've never seen a horse in a zoo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Zebras are horses.

I've seen those in zoos before.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Zebras are horses.
> 
> I've seen those in zoos before.



Oh yeah but Hathaway isn't a Zebra.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

True, but she is a very close relative.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

True enough.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


>





Rukia said:


> Superman is going to be a lot better than The Dark Knight Rises.



Difficult to say :3

I mean the unedited version of _The Dark Knight Rises_ got a standing ovation by Warner Bros. officials mind you; but the fact _Man of Steel_ is being described as having a darkness similar to _The Dark Knight_ and of course going for the whole realistic look, so on and so forth, hmmmmm :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Superman is going to be a joke.

Anyone not seeing that is blind.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

Crazy, to be honest, all I read there was Superman's awesome and I'm watching it in IMAX :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Have we even seen anything from that movie other than that old picture of Superman in costume?


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

We simply don't know yet, CMX.  Let's wait for a trailer before saying that it'll suck.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Have we even seen anything from that movie other than that old picture of Superman in costume?



There should be official images released really soon and the whole teaser trailer speculated to be in front of TDKR :3



Eternal Goob said:


> We simply don't know yet, CMX.  Let's wait for a trailer before saying that it'll suck.



Exactly, Goob :3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

I can say it sucks because that's how I roll.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can say it sucks because that's how I roll.



You're silly.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

You're both silly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Superman would curl into a ball and weep like the little baby bitch he is.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Bat, yes. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman would curl into a ball and weep like the little baby bitch he is.



Superman has never been a bitch like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Bat, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Superman has never been a bitch like that.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

Wait ... whats going on now? ;O


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Crying doesn't make one a bitch.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

Those are manly tears.  He just wanted to rest on Wonder Woman's bosom.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

What Rukia said. :33


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Those are manly tears.  He just wanted to rest on Wonder Woman's bosom.



Or her elsewheres.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Just proving that Superman does, in fact, cry like a bitch.

A little baby bitch.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

He wasn't crying like a bitch.


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2012)

Jesus, Superman is a bitch.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I hate Superman but he isn't a bitch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Man crying = bitch.

End of story.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I respectfully disagree.


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Superman


----------



## James Bond (Apr 24, 2012)

What was that guys power?


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

telepathy and telekinesis


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

What a baby.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

CMX with that genin level trolling.


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What a baby.



Burn.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Superman being awesome, how wonderful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Superman is a baby, how wonderful.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

He isn't a baby.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman is a baby, how wonderful.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbRdMsWhvKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Superman is a baby, how wonderful.



He's Looking, at your soul.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Why does he look like a crumpled piece of a paper?


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2012)

And why does he look like a villain?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

A zombie villain on a crumpled piece of paper.


That's Superman.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2012)

It's from the mini Luthor which is told in Lex's perspective


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

Distance said:


> And why does he look like a villain?



Its from Lex Luthor: Man of Steel.

The story is shown through the eyes of Lex Luthor and how he views the world.

That is what Lex Luthor thinks Superman is in his own mind. A monster, an alien, something not human.

EDIT: Para Ninja'd me.


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> It's from the mini Luthor which is told in Lex's perspective





Ben Grimm said:


> Its from Lex Luthor: Man of Steel.
> 
> The story is shown through the eyes of Lex Luthor and how he views the world.
> 
> ...



Interesting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

What is impressive is that with no powers, under a red sun. Superman refused to fall down before Muhammad Ali in a boxing match and still hung in there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Superman should work on his boxing skills.


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2012)

He should have learnt to box first.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

By the way Ben Grimm.  Nothing personal.  But the little anecdote in your sig.  I gotta call bullshit man.


----------



## Federer (Apr 24, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> What is impressive is that with no powers, under a red sun. Superman refused to fall down before Muhammad Ali in a boxing match and still hung in there.



It's not like Ali was known as a ko machine.


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

Distance said:


> He should have learnt to box first.



He did, he was personally trained by Bibbo Bibowski for the fight. Bibbo was a former boxer


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> He did, he was personally trained by Bibbo Bibowski for the fight. Bibbo was a former boxer



Was this the golden age of comics?


----------



## Glued (Apr 24, 2012)

Distance said:


> Was this the golden age of comics?



Ali fought Supes in the silver age.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 24, 2012)

Ali would school Superman any time, any place.


----------



## Distance (Apr 24, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ali fought Supes in the silver age.



The Comic Force is strong in you! Proud, I am.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kinda hard to block this out:


A new official image from Warner Bros.  Good find.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2012)

welcome to my nightmares


----------



## Grape (Apr 24, 2012)

That's a camel.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> That's a camel.



It's Zoro, the unicorn.


----------



## Bart (Apr 24, 2012)

_*Rings the update bell*_

Has anyone posted the new footage descriptions and the three new promo images? :WOW


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

I haven't seen them. :33


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2012)

Bart said:


> _*Rings the update bell*_
> 
> Has anyone posted the new footage descriptions and the three new promo images? :WOW


CMX posted one of the new promo images already.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, I might get my hands on the other two today and post them up for you guys.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 25, 2012)

Little know fact, Superman is actually Batman.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Glider wings.

Classic.


----------



## Bart (Apr 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> CMX posted one of the new promo images already.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, I might get my hands on the other two today and post them up for you guys.



Great stuff :3

The description's already been released but I'll wait for someone to post it here if they haven't already lol :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Found one of the promo images:


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Bane just became quite a bit cooler with this image.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's the other one


----------



## Bart (Apr 25, 2012)

That's my favourite one so far btw, Crazy.

Crazy's first mage in better detail:



*Descriptions of the new The Dark Knight Rises footage*

*Description from CBM*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I understood every word that Bane said. 

Catwoman (Anne Hathaway) dressed as a maid before ripping off the white frills and revealing her black dress

James Gordon (Gary Oldman), as seen in the teaser trailer from last summer, lying in a hospital bed in bad shape

Bruce Wayne (Christian Bale) sitting in his Batcave, which still looks very much like a cave

Bruce Wayne and Lucius Fox together in Wayne Enterprises 

A team of police officers in raid gear slowly touring through what appear to be subway tunnels

Batman’s new vehicle, The Bat, taking to the air and spinning twisting as it flies over Gotham

Catwoman, in her full costume, leaning down and stealing stuff from a safe 

Miranda Tate (Marion Cotillard) and Bruce Wayne sharing an intimate kiss 

Catwoman sitting on the Batpod and firing at a blocked tunnel in the distance 

Miranda Tate saying, “You’ve given them everything,” and Bruce Wayne replying, “Not yet.”

Alfred (Michael Caine) talking about the difficulty of getting back into his old routine.

John Blake (Joseph Gordon-Levitt) the footage shown today once again didn’t give us any dialogue from the character, it did show quite a bit of him – and in some interesting situations.

In the scenes shown Blake flashes a badge and is quickly seen wielding a shotgun, but the most interesting cut featured a giant bridge crumbling in an explosion and then a reaction shot from Gordon-Levitt. Just as with trailers, it’s hard to know if that will actually be the cut in the final film or if it was done for dramatic effect, but it most definitely had the latter.




*Description from IGN*


*Spoiler*: __ 



A new, atmospheric Bat-score was used here, music that slowly built in tension and eeriness the way Joker's theme did in The Dark Knight. There was plenty of images of Batman and Catwoman in action here, lots of Batpod stuff, brawling and explosions. The overriding takeaway from this footage was that the very existence of Gotham City itself is at stake, with a stunning bridge destruction set-piece, more of the football stadium chaos, and the fighting in the streets between Bane's merc army and the Gotham City Police Department (including shots of Commissioner Gordon, Joseph Gordon-Levitt's John Blake, and and Matthew Modine's politically-ambitious cop in action). We also see Bane and his men attacking the Gotham Stock Exchange.

We see Catwoman kicking gunmen in the streets, firing the Batpod's weapons, but most importantly a dialogue scene between her and Batman. Catwoman tells Batman, "You've given them everything!" Batman cryptically replies, "I haven't given them everything.

Bruce working in his new Batcave, as well as a very "we were destined for this"/finding each other in the crowd showdown between Batman and Bane. It was like two mythic gunfighters meeting for the duel to decide who lives or dies. This town literally isn't big enough for the both of them.

A very intriguing shot of a mystery man at that stronghold in India they began filming at last year, as well as a hot and heavy shot of Bruce and Selina kissing. 




*Description from Entertainment Weekly*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bale has sunken eyes; he looks pale and haggard, and uses a cane. By comparison, Michael Caine’s Alfred appears as if he hasn’t aged a day. “Don’t worry, Master Wayne,” the butler reassures him later in the footage. “It takes a little time to get back in the swing of things.”

Anne Hathaway’s Selina Kyle (a.k.a. Catwoman) is revealed to be a maid working in Wayne Manor. On screen, she is nearly skewered by a crossbow arrow Bruce appears to be firing in his dining room. Nolan doesn’t include much dialogue here, but we do see the maid leaving the mansion and peeling off her uniform as her demeanor changes, Keyser S?ze-style.

An explosion seals off downtown Gotham, allowing an army of infiltrators – or maybe just the dispossessed — to lay waste to the privileged class of the city while police – and even Batman – are helpless to stop it.


----------



## Vault (Apr 25, 2012)

So the Batcave hasn't been upgraded? Fail!


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I sometimes get the feeling this movie might end up being "Batman vs the Evil Poor People".


----------



## Glued (Apr 25, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I sometimes get the feeling this movie might end up being "Batman vs the Evil Poor People".



Well Anne Hathaway is a fan of Ayn Rand and of Ayn Rand's novels.

Yeah, that alone makes me dislike Anne, more than all the horse jokes combined.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 25, 2012)

Seriously speaking those new promo pics are just terrible. Obviously done by some tasteless promoter who had no idea what the atmosphere means. Looks like amateur photoshop work.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Bart said:


> *Description from IGN*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, this has raised my interest quite a bit.


----------



## Bart (Apr 25, 2012)

Ooooooooo ;O ^^

Wait your interest wasn't raised already?


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Not really.


----------



## Bart (Apr 25, 2012)

Oooooo Goob


----------



## ovanz (Apr 25, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> He's Looking, at your soul.



Gotta say that actually looks good.

It was probably made by the same team of Joker graphic novel


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Found one of the promo images:


I hadn't see that one yet.


----------



## Bart (Apr 25, 2012)

Lmao I just noticed the face-hugger on Crazy's image


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

Took you long enough Bart.


----------



## Bart (Apr 25, 2012)

I know right?

LOL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Noticed what? That's just his mask.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 25, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Gotta say that actually looks good.
> 
> It was probably made by the same team of Joker graphic novel



It was, but that came first. And is better.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2012)

I have read every Batman: Dark Knight issue since the relaunch.  This series really isn't very good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Like Bane's Mask.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2012)

As bad as it is CMX.  No part of it is as bad as Bane's mask.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Well nothing can be worse than Bane's Mask...


Well, almost nothing.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well nothing can be worse than Bane's Mask...
> 
> 
> Well, almost nothing.
> ...




Hathaway sucks horseballs, this is a good Catwoman :


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2012)

.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> .



           .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Anne Hathaway has a nice ass, too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2012)

Lmfao    .


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anne Hathaway has a nice ass, too.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2012)

Is that JGL?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 25, 2012)

Have been reading the reports from Cinemacon, and all are positive. And they cleared up Bane's voice apparently, also getting better reactions than the Hobbit lol.


----------



## Grape (Apr 25, 2012)

Boom baby.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2012)

Bart said:


> That's my favourite one so far btw, Crazy.
> 
> Crazy's first mage in better detail:
> 
> ...



Wow.

I am feeling the hype. And that pic of Batman vs Bane looks epic. 

Here are the other images:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Those images really are horrible.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah wow they really are.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Some of the worst photoshopping for a big budget movie I've seen.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah it's like a low budget film or something


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 26, 2012)

Simply terrible. Looking at them I rather think of action figure or video game posters than a big budget summer blockbuster.


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

Well their not all the posters though ^^


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Yeah wow they really are.


Are you starting to come around to my way of thinking?


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

Parallax's becoming Rukia II?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2012)

Is it me or sideways Bane looks like a duck.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Is it me or sideways Bane looks like a duck.





I can see a tiny bit of resemblance in it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2012)

Those images are terrible, they look like promos for a video game.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Videogame promos, from big companies, look better than this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Have been reading the reports from Cinemacon, and all are positive. And they cleared up Bane's voice apparently, also getting better reactions than the Hobbit lol.



Ironic since Batman features a hobbit: Bane himself.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Have been reading the reports from Cinemacon, and all are positive. And they cleared up Bane's voice apparently, also getting better reactions than the Hobbit lol.



Awesome, can't wait to see it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Still not sold on Anne Horseaway.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still not sold on Anne Horseaway.



You never will be.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Videogame promos, from big companies, look better than this.


Recent example.  Fem Shep Mass Effect 3 promo image was tons better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

She just seems to ruin the movie.

Her and Hobbit Bane with a facehugger mask.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Besides those two the movie should be decent at worst.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Besides those two the movie should be decent at worst.


You are probably right.  But those two characters will probably dominate a lot of the screen time.  That is a major problem.  I hope Miranda Tate gets a few minutes.  She hasn't been advertised at all.    But I at least trust her to do a good job.


----------



## Grape (Apr 26, 2012)

I like to play scratch-n-sniff with my armpits.

Let the unfounded DKR hate continue.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Hopefully the movie focuses on everything not Bane and Catwoman.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

> You are probably right. But those two characters will probably dominate a lot of the screen time.



Hopefully Hathaway is in less than a fourth of the scenes.


----------



## Grape (Apr 26, 2012)

Hathaway is going to die from a pill overdose sometime before the premiere and you all will be eating your words come next years Oscars when she wins Best Supporting Actress.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Well she certainly has the chops for it.


----------



## Grape (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well she certainly has the chops for it.



I bet she gives amazing head.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Quality acting potential resides in her.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2012)

This should be in the next reboot



I like how every dinosaur, even herbivores, is mad at Batman.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

That would be fantastic.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2012)

I wonder if that's a bat bow.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Nah, the color doesn't seem like a bat bow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Batman is holding it.

It's a Batbow.

If Batman picked up a rock it would become a Batrock automatically.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Are you starting to come around to my way of thinking?



promotion =/= quality of movie so no.  I'll be just like I was from day 1 and wait till I actually see the film.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Batman is holding it.
> 
> It's a Batbow.
> 
> If Batman picked up a rock it would become a Batrock automatically.



That's horrible logic and you know it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 26, 2012)

Batman is breathing Bat air


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's horrible logic and you know it.


Really?  I read his post and found myself nodding.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

When Batman takes a shit, it isn't a shit, it's a Batshit. And any toilet he sits on becomes a Batoilet. 

Instantly.

Someone hands him an iPhone? Nope, that's a Bataphone he's holding.

Someone gives him a shrimp cocktail? Nope, that's Shrimp ala Bat with Batsauce for dipping.


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

Crazy, that almost sounds a bit like the whole superhero philosophical speech from Bill in Kill Bill II, a bit ...


----------



## Grape (Apr 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Batman is breathing Bat air





Wrong. *You* are breathing Batman's air.


----------



## Vault (Apr 26, 2012)

It's over


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Found one of the promo images:


Vault.  This promotional image actually made me a bit excited.  Batman managed to blind Bane, but Bane is still giving it his all.


----------



## Federer (Apr 26, 2012)

It seems like Bane's own mask is blinding him.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Vault.  This promotional image actually made me a bit excited.  Batman managed to blind Bane, but Bane is still giving it his all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Bane sure has a lot of courage.

Fighting blind, having a facehugger eating his insides, combating a taller opponent...


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

Are these Alien and horse references ever going to go away?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

After three weeks of me watching the film and never thinking about it again.


Until then...


----------



## Bart (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL           ^^


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

When the  Fist of Justice is away the mice will play.

Got to make up for lost time on CMX,and Goob.

Last thing any of you want is Silver age Batman, guy be kicking down skyfathers and supes all over the place like a fucking baws. Which would mean he can solo any comic book movie adaptation


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Anybody could kill Batman. That's part of his allure.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 27, 2012)

Not hard to kick superman around


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anybody could kill Batman. That's part of his allure.



Anybody could botch slap Juggs even spiderman did it twice. Batman one panel spidey in their cross over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Now you're trolling.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now you're trolling.



I got scans you can't disprove .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

I have scans that say otherwise.


That's how it is with any singular Marvel character.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

I want those scans >>>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

I want scans of ScarJo naked, full frontal. Shower scene.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

You got scans that top Batman knocking out the spectre  .


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want scans of ScarJo naked, full frontal. Shower scene.



If I had such scans why they'd already be posted


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

If I had such scans I'd already be fappin'.

Not postin'.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

You would fap away your already 60lbs body .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually, despite not being to the gym in over three weeks, I'm holding on to my musculature pretty well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Actually, despite not being to the gym in over three weeks, I'm holding on to my musculature pretty well.



Didn't know you took yoga  .


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I had such scans I'd already be fappin'.
> 
> Not postin'.



I'd only fap to scarlet jo if she does amateur porn so someone rich fuck and post it on the internet >


----------



## Bart (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want scans of ScarJo naked, full frontal. Shower scene.





Huey Freeman said:


> You got scans that top Batman knocking out the spectre  .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want scans of ScarJo naked, full frontal. Shower scene.



Won't be too impressive I bet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Goob I am starting to question if you are truly into girls  . No straight man would turn down that .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

We already saw Nudes of ScarJo, they weren't impressive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> We already saw Nudes of ScarJo, they weren't impressive.



Yes they were either you have godly high standards or your taste in women sucks  .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll go with my standards being extremely high.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll go with my standards being extremely high.



Then you have only yourself to blame for being lonely  .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I never claimed outwise.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'll go with my standards being extremely high.



That is another word for taste in women being extremely bad.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> That is another word for taste in women being extremely bad.



Not really.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I never claimed outwise.


 chin up 


Wuzzman said:


> That is another word for taste in women being extremely bad.



Shh don't reveal my trap card .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

> This isn’t your father’s Caped Crusader.
> 
> Christopher Nolan’s latest Batman flick features an injured Bruce Wayne leaning on a cane, Anne Hathaway in red lips and a leather body suit as Catwoman, and a Gotham City football game interrupted by explosions and mayhem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bart (Apr 27, 2012)

Brilliant stuff, Goob :3

Did you see the descriptions earlier on btw? :WOW


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 30, 2012)

> Her lithe body screamed femme fatale in a series of black, tight outfits



 .


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Bart said:


> Brilliant stuff, Goob :3
> 
> Did you see the descriptions earlier on btw? :WOW



I haven't, which ones were you talking about?


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I haven't, which ones were you talking about?



*Descriptions of the new The Dark Knight Rises footage*

*Description from CBM*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I understood every word that Bane said. 

Catwoman (Anne Hathaway) dressed as a maid before ripping off the white frills and revealing her black dress

James Gordon (Gary Oldman), as seen in the teaser trailer from last summer, lying in a hospital bed in bad shape

Bruce Wayne (Christian Bale) sitting in his Batcave, which still looks very much like a cave

Bruce Wayne and Lucius Fox together in Wayne Enterprises 

A team of police officers in raid gear slowly touring through what appear to be subway tunnels

Batman’s new vehicle, The Bat, taking to the air and spinning twisting as it flies over Gotham

Catwoman, in her full costume, leaning down and stealing stuff from a safe 

Miranda Tate (Marion Cotillard) and Bruce Wayne sharing an intimate kiss 

Catwoman sitting on the Batpod and firing at a blocked tunnel in the distance 

Miranda Tate saying, “You’ve given them everything,” and Bruce Wayne replying, “Not yet.”

Alfred (Michael Caine) talking about the difficulty of getting back into his old routine.

John Blake (Joseph Gordon-Levitt) the footage shown today once again didn’t give us any dialogue from the character, it did show quite a bit of him – and in some interesting situations.

In the scenes shown Blake flashes a badge and is quickly seen wielding a shotgun, but the most interesting cut featured a giant bridge crumbling in an explosion and then a reaction shot from Gordon-Levitt. Just as with trailers, it’s hard to know if that will actually be the cut in the final film or if it was done for dramatic effect, but it most definitely had the latter.




*Description from IGN*


*Spoiler*: __ 



A new, atmospheric Bat-score was used here, music that slowly built in tension and eeriness the way Joker's theme did in The Dark Knight. There was plenty of images of Batman and Catwoman in action here, lots of Batpod stuff, brawling and explosions. The overriding takeaway from this footage was that the very existence of Gotham City itself is at stake, with a stunning bridge destruction set-piece, more of the football stadium chaos, and the fighting in the streets between Bane's merc army and the Gotham City Police Department (including shots of Commissioner Gordon, Joseph Gordon-Levitt's John Blake, and and Matthew Modine's politically-ambitious cop in action). We also see Bane and his men attacking the Gotham Stock Exchange.

We see Catwoman kicking gunmen in the streets, firing the Batpod's weapons, but most importantly a dialogue scene between her and Batman. Catwoman tells Batman, "You've given them everything!" Batman cryptically replies, "I haven't given them everything.

Bruce working in his new Batcave, as well as a very "we were destined for this"/finding each other in the crowd showdown between Batman and Bane. It was like two mythic gunfighters meeting for the duel to decide who lives or dies. This town literally isn't big enough for the both of them.

A very intriguing shot of a mystery man at that stronghold in India they began filming at last year, as well as a hot and heavy shot of Bruce and Selina kissing. 




*Description from Entertainment Weekly*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bale has sunken eyes; he looks pale and haggard, and uses a cane. By comparison, Michael Caine’s Alfred appears as if he hasn’t aged a day. “Don’t worry, Master Wayne,” the butler reassures him later in the footage. “It takes a little time to get back in the swing of things.”

Anne Hathaway’s Selina Kyle (a.k.a. Catwoman) is revealed to be a maid working in Wayne Manor. On screen, she is nearly skewered by a crossbow arrow Bruce appears to be firing in his dining room. Nolan doesn’t include much dialogue here, but we do see the maid leaving the mansion and peeling off her uniform as her demeanor changes, Keyser S?ze-style.

An explosion seals off downtown Gotham, allowing an army of infiltrators – or maybe just the dispossessed — to lay waste to the privileged class of the city while police – and even Batman – are helpless to stop it.


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2012)

That trailer better deliver.


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> That trailer better deliver.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 30, 2012)

It would appear a horse got onto set on the top left panel


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2012)

Bart im personally holding you responsible if it doesn't deliver.


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> Bart im personally holding you responsible if it doesn't deliver.





James Bond said:


> It would appear a horse got onto set on the top left panel



Eeeeeeeeeek Vault ;O


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

I understand Vault you are not use to somethings called a plot and acting in superhero movies .


----------



## Vault (Apr 30, 2012)

Huey you are amook level troll  somehow you make it work.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Vault said:


> Huey you are spook level troll  somehow you make it work.


Fixed that for you 

You guys forget the little things .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Hathaway pulling off femme fatale?

What madness is this ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

That's tantamount to Mr. Ed playing James Bond.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's tantamount to Mr. Ed playing James Bond.



You go back to your closet! We do not want you here with your shenanigans!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You go back to your closet! We do not want you here with your shenanigans!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

A horse must have kicked you off your saddle when you were a kid, which will explain this foobia.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2012)

leaning over while opening a safe aye?


kindof want...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I got Anne Hathaway tied up in my laundry room.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hathaway pulling off femme fatale?
> 
> What madness is this ?



There is no madness here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Best part of this post I cant see CMX sig !


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 30, 2012)

Googling "Hathaway horse dkr" links back here, so much hate


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Googling "Hathaway horse dkr" links back here, so much hate



CMX is her number one hater.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I think Hathaway has hurt CMX in the past


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think Hathaway has hurt CMX in the past



She probably rejected a love confession from him.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2012)

Anne Hathaway's horse penis is bigger than CMX's so he hates her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

I just need an outlet for some of my anti-feminine hate.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just need an outlet for some of my anti-feminine hate.



That Chick last weekend said no too?  there is plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just need an outlet for some of my anti-feminine hate.



I'm sure that there are better targets for you to pick, picking her for her appearance is pure laziness.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Anne Hathaway's horse penis is bigger than CMX's so he hates her.


Hathaway is hung like a clydesdale has become a very popular phrase.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm sure that there are better targets for you to pick, picking her for her appearance is pure laziness.



You also does it and you encourage it also, dont play saint now Goob. I saw you.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

That was me post whoring.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2012)

I think this trailer should definitely be better than the last one.  It would be so easy to improve.  No Hathaway whispering into Bruce's ear.  Improvement.  No dialogue for Bane.  Improvement.  No shitty looking Batwing.  Improvement.  No mini-Nolan butchering the National Anthem.  Improvement.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

You forgot Bane in a suit and tie Rukia .


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

> No Hathaway whispering into Bruce's ear.



Don't count on it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2012)

Bane in a suit and tie all movie would have been a stroke of genius.  He would reach into his jacket pocket and pull out his mask as he prepares to fight Batman.  Would have been fucking sweet.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

That would be pretty sweet I suppose.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Hope the mask will be of luchador quality.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Hope the mask will be of luchador quality.


That's what I would have done.  A luchador mask looks cooler than a facehugger.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Hope the mask will be of luchador quality.



It won't.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It won't.



Well like Prometheus , we all have our disappointments .


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Pretty cool site.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Bane in a suit and tie all movie would have been a stroke of genius.  He would reach into his jacket pocket and pull out his mask as he prepares to fight Batman.  Would have been fucking sweet.



I'm reminded of Nacho Libre


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pretty cool site.



Fill in the blanks on the third page


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2012)

Apparently the new trailer is close to being unlocked.

New viral campaign:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Found a small teaser:


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Apparently the new trailer is close to being unlocked.
> 
> New viral campaign:



It'll be after the 4th. ....hopefully.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok it's no where near complete, but I am looking at stills of the new trailer


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Is it sexy or what?


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

It isn't sexy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2012)

Too much Hathaway then.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably. .


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 30, 2012)

Trailer has quite a lot of Joseph Gordon-Levitt in it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm sexy, but I don't have JGL.

LOL


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Now that is fantastic news.


----------



## Legend (Apr 30, 2012)

Dropping this off

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh man looks so awesome. Best year of comic book movies? Fuck yes.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 30, 2012)

That fucking trailer is so well done.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

Sweet mother of god, I'm finally hyped.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 30, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sweet mother of god, I'm finally hyped.



We dont want your kind anymore Goob, get out!


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2012)

But the trailer is pretty good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> But the trailer is pretty good.



Nope, you lost hope , you cave to CMX rubbish, you are dead to us Batman fans. Close the door on your way out .  .


----------



## Immortal (May 1, 2012)

The trailer is done brilliantly. The music is perfect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Bane is a badass in this series , looks like he is not the hefe if you notice the fight in the prison someone is overlooking the fight. My guess will be Cobra Commander character.

Also that badass escape midair from Bane .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Immortal said:


> The trailer is done brilliantly. The music is perfect.



Yeah, there isn't a single thing that I disliked.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, *there isn't a single thing that I disliked. *



 So we got to do this the hard way *rolls up sleeves*.


----------



## Immortal (May 1, 2012)

The way the music built up with the trailer was so intense. 

It looks like Batman and Bane duke it out at least three times. Once in a sewer-like area, once outside and then another time on some sort of metal bridge thing. 

I wonder if Batman wins a single one of those.

Do you think he's going to die?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Nope, you lost hope , you cave to CMX rubbish, you are dead to us Batman fans. Close the door on your way out .  .



I caved to nothing, the trailers were boring as shit and everyone knew it.  No reason for me to even have much hope.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Immortal said:


> The way the music built up with the trailer was so intense.
> 
> It looks like Batman and Bane duke it out at least three times. Once in a sewer-like area, once outside and then another time on some sort of metal bridge thing.
> 
> ...



I think somehow nightwing will be in here. Not in the movie directly but at the very end when Bruce dies you see a small timeskip where Nightwing takes the mantle of keeping Gotham safe.





Eternal Goob said:


> I caved to nothing, the trailers were boring as shit and everyone knew it.  No reason for me to even have much hope.


The first trailer was a teaser from just 5 months of filming what did you expect? The first Avengers trailer was just a roll call and everyone was on that like flapjacks.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

The second DKR trailer was piss boring.


----------



## Immortal (May 1, 2012)

I agree, and I think Joseph's character is going to be that person. 

Notice that in the second trailer, in the football stands there are signs spelling the team name - the R is the R for Robin. I think that's foreshadowing that someone is going to take up the mantle upon the death of Bruce Wayne.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

JGL as Nightwing?  I can get behind that.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2012)

Azrael


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Immortal said:


> I agree, and I think Joseph's character is going to be that person.
> 
> Notice that in the second trailer, in the football stands there are signs spelling the team name - the R is the R for Robin. I think that's foreshadowing that someone is going to take up the mantle upon the death of Bruce Wayne.



Also in this trailer at 1:09 you see the symbol they drew in chalk did not look like the Bat logo but a bird rather. I think it will be Nightwing to give it that dark edge rather Robin.

Also the batwing seems more like a chopper with propellers at the bottom.

@Goob - Still we dont want you bandwagoners now .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Huey, don't care what you guys want. :byakuya


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Huey, don't care what you guys want. :byakuya



Wait till the guys see this, we will hold you down and break your knee caps   !


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

You will see Goob!


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2012)

Legend said:


> Dropping this off
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk[/YOUTUBE]



Very very good. Looks like that the person that was climbing that well back in the teaser wasn't a young Bane but actually Bruce. And also Bane seems that he will hold him as prisioner if he is gonna give him a severe punishment.

Can't wait to see it. And the Batman & Catwoman teamwork looks great.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

All my fears for this movie have been put to rest with this trailer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

This what we do to you train hoppers.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

_"My mother warned me about getting into cars with strange men."_

In before Crazy


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Bart said:


> _"My mother warned me about getting into cars with strange men."_
> 
> In before Crazy



100% sure he will go after *No, your punishment must be more severe.*

I can read him like a book or crappy ass zombie superhero novel .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Bart said:


> _"My mother warned me about getting into cars with strange men."_
> 
> In before Crazy


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> 100% sure he will go after *No, your punishment must be more severe.*
> 
> I can read him like a book or crappy as zombie superhero novel .



Haha :3



Eternal Goob said:


>



All I'm thinking is if only Rachel listened to Catwomen


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

I am laughing because all the die hard Avengers crew are flocking the trailer comments section. Come on now I am an Avengers fan but there is nothing wrong with a friendly competition or ass kicking


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Rachel was foolish.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am laughing because all the die hard Avengers crew are flocking the trailer comments section. Come on now I am an Avengers fan but there is nothing wrong with a friendly competition or ass kicking



This ^^

I don't mean to be rude or slighting to the Avenger fans but it's a popcorn film; and still lacks that magic that the Blade, X-Men and the Spidey films had, as they were really special films, still are :3



Eternal Goob said:


> Rachel was foolish.



Indeedy


----------



## Tempproxy (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I think somehow nightwing will be in here. Not in the movie directly but at the very end *when Bruce dies *you see a small timeskip where Nightwing takes the mantle of keeping Gotham safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that is just you speculating, otherwise you are the biggest piece of shit friend that has ever graced the internet.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

*Catwoman:* _"You've given them everything." _
*Batman:* _"Not everything. Not yet."_

That better not mean what I think it means ;S

By the way, anyone else hear _Like Dog Chasing Cars_ in the trailer? :WOW


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Bart not sure if serious.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

Eeeeek ;O

By the way, Vault; is it just me or is Nolan telling me that it's perfectly okay to get into planes with strange men? ;S


----------



## InFam0us (May 1, 2012)

Another trailer that failed to excite me. Had to watch it twice to understand Bane, can't they just release this with subtitles?


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

I think he is, or flying tanks for that matter  That part was kinda cool, but after seeing the new trailer, I think I know the plot of this film.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Another trailer that failed to excite me. *Had to watch it twice to understand Bane, can't they just release this with subtitles?*



Not sure if that was a troll  



Vault said:


> I think he is, or flying tanks for that matter  That part was kinda cool, but after seeing the new trailer, I think I know the plot of this film.



Haha 

Well yeah, and I know I'll get a lot of stick for this but Hathaway wasn't that bad; but erm this is Nolan we're talking about so most likely nothing were expecting lol ;O


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 1, 2012)

Legend said:


> Dropping this off
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

By the way some people said that _1.36_ could be the last shot of the film :WOW


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

Anyone still mocking Bane's voice is a freaking troll. They obviously cleared it up for the whiners.

Oh, and inb4 Rukia tears it apart.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Fanboys, here we go.


----------



## Stringer Bell (May 1, 2012)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8evyE9TuYk[/YOUTUBE]



What does Bane say here?

Guy: _*What are you?*_
Bane: _*I'm Gotham ______.*_ 

(Timestamp 0: 33)


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

"I'm Gotham's reckoning."


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 1, 2012)

Reckoning.


----------



## Pseudo (May 1, 2012)

lol Rukia is lurking.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

This trailer is quite a bit better than the previous one.  But it isn't perfect.  I am not a fan of the disembodied voices approach.  All of these different characters talking when they aren't even on screen; it's very discombobulating.

More importantly, the trailer didn't clear up my primary concerns.  Hathaway.  She showed some flashes of a competent performance.  At the end of the day... she is still miscast.

Bane's voice.  A couple of people have questioned it in this thread.  Hundreds of people have questioned it on youtube.  I thought they were going to make some adjustments to it to make it easier to understand.  I'm still waiting for those adjustments.  Sorry guys.  Don't understand him at all.

But this is still an improvement.  Even with the gripes...


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This trailer is quite a bit better than the previous one.  But it isn't perfect.  I am not a fan of the disembodied voices approach.  All of these different characters talking when they aren't even on screen; it's very discombobulating.
> 
> More importantly, the trailer didn't clear up my primary concerns.  Hathaway.  She showed some flashes of a competent performance.  At the end of the day... she is still miscast.
> 
> ...



It was different, and difference is a good thing most of the time :3

Hathaway isn't a miscast, if I'm being honest and I've warmed to her greatly perhaps I should think, and I still don't know who you'd have cast in her stead, and Bane's voice is greatly improved, and Im still wondering if they tampered with the voice given Nolan said no such change were to be made - it's rather crisp and smooth :3

Its still a fairly good trailer ~

Cannot wait for the _Man of Steel_ trailer eeeeek :WOW


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

can't wait for it.


----------



## Stringer Bell (May 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> "I'm Gotham's reckoning."





Hatifnatten said:


> Reckoning.



TY

Seems like I'm the only one that didn't get him.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Go to the youtube comments.  25% of the human race doesn't understand this guy.  I think that is a problem.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Man of Steel can't come any sooner.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

I agree Vault.  Man of Steel > The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 1, 2012)

They seem to improve CGI too. Some scenes look much better than their earlier preview. Handegg field collapse scene in particular. It looked terrible in the first trailer.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Another trailer that failed to excite me. Had to watch it twice to understand Bane, can't they just release this with subtitles?





Stringer Bell said:


> What does Bane say here?
> 
> Guy: _*What are you?*_
> Bane: _*I'm Gotham ______.*_





Rukia said:


> Go to the youtube comments.  25% of the human race doesn't understand this guy.  I think that is a problem.



People were probably saying exactly the same thing when they first heard _Darth Vader_ in the 70's 

P.S. Rukia you win points for agreeing with Vault on the MoS comment :WOW


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

It looks so bloody melodramatic though.



> Anyone still mocking Bane's voice is a freaking troll. They obviously cleared it up for the whiners.



it's not whining. When you have to fucking strain to understand what the guy is saying, then there's a problem. Scenes can't be effective or even engaging if half the time you're wondering, "the fuck he say?".


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

I'm gonna hear Batman's creepy voice again


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> I hope that is just you speculating, otherwise you are the biggest piece of shit friend that has ever graced the internet.



When you see *I think* at the start of a sentence it is usually speculation .


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Another trailer that failed to excite me. *Had to watch it twice to understand Bane, can't they just release this with subtitles?*



Are you simply retarded?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Not everybody can understand simple english even when it is their first language, my grammar may suck but I sure do understand Bane, so to those 25% challenged individuals I suggest movies by Nickelodeon .


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2012)

We must have different levels of hearing, because Bane's voice is clearer than all the other characters in the trailer. These guys must be trolling.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

> because Bane's voice is clearer than all the other characters in the trailer.



Let's not go too far.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

I just can't understand a word Bane said.  I know he said something about Gotham at the beginning of the trailer.


----------



## Federer (May 1, 2012)

Well this trailer is certainly much better than the previous ones.

Hopefully this movie is worth watching it in the theaters.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

Can JGL be someone like Azrael? 
I don't know, I've got that vibre from the trailers.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

JGL has a decent chance of being the best character in this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Cotillard isn't in the trailer


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

They are trying to keep her character under wraps.  She is JGL's primary competition in the best character battle.


----------



## James Bond (May 1, 2012)

Id rather we had subtitles for Hathaway, dont speak horse.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Pretty much, they're the most interesting characters here. If only Cillian Murphy was given a more substantial role.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Cotillard isn't in the trailer



She is kissing Bruce.obviously she is talia.



Rukia said:


> JGL has a decent chance of being the best character in this movie.



I really hope so, loved him in Inception.


----------



## James Bond (May 1, 2012)

JGL could be Nightwing.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

James Bond said:


> JGL could be Nightwing.



He ain't Dick Grayson.

...I guess.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 1, 2012)

Anne as catwoman may have been a good decision after all.



Rukia said:


> I just can't understand a word Bane said.  I know he said something about Gotham at the beginning of the trailer.



At least bane's words in this trailer was more clear than those from the prologue.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

JGL was pretty ordinary in Inception.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> When you see *I think* at the start of a sentence it is usually speculation .



Does it really?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> JGL was pretty ordinary in Inception.



He shined in Inception. But that's your opinion of course.


----------



## Immortal (May 1, 2012)

I thought Bane's voice was very clear, although I still don't understand the first words he said in the trailer. Anyone help me out? 

After that part though, his voice was one of the easiest to understand. 

I'm very excited now about Hathaway as Catwoman. I was pretty much meh about it before, but she looks good in the trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

JGL will wear a pony mask and pretend to be Catwoman.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

> He shined in Inception. But that's your opinion of course.



Cotillard and Murphy shined in Inception. JGL I can barely remember.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Of course with an awesome trailer CMX material just seemed weak .


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Cotillard and Murphy shined in Inception. JGL I can barely remember.



I was talking about fame. Cotillard was already an Oscar winning actress and we knew Murphy well from Batman Begins. Also Murphy's role compared to JGL was small. JGL's fights without gravity was pure awesomeness.


----------



## Immortal (May 1, 2012)

Everyone was fucking amazing in Inception...


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Also Murphy's role compared to JGL was small.





I don't even like Inception.  But that is just asinine.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I don't even like Inception.  But that is just asinine.



Pfft, I can't explain myself. I mean Murphy's character was fine too but...He was the one inception'd.

I yield, whatever. I love Arthur, that's all.


----------



## crazymtf (May 1, 2012)

InFam0us said:


> Another trailer that failed to excite me. Had to watch it twice to understand Bane, can't they just release this with subtitles?



I understand the first trailer and people who couldn't understand him but this time, really? Come on...


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I don't even like Inception.  But that is just asinine.



I'm a really big Nolan fan but yeah Inception hmmm ;S

Probably because I view the _Matrix_ as one of the greatest pieces of cinema in modern history.



Moon~ said:


> Pfft, I can't explain myself. I mean Murphy's character was fine too but...He was the one inception'd.
> 
> I yield, whatever. I love Arthur, that's all.



Interesting :3



crazymtf said:


> I understand the first trailer and people who couldn't understand him but this time, really? Come on...



Exactly ^^


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2012)

yay batman gets his ass kicked out of Gotham


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I agree Vault.  Man of Steel > The Dark Knight Rises



But we haven't even seen anything of MoS.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 1, 2012)

Immortal said:


> I thought Bane's voice was very clear, although I still don't understand the first words he said in the trailer. Anyone help me out?



He said "I am Gotham reckoning". I understood Bane perfectly and english is not even my first language.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, had no problems understanding Bane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2012)

understood bane fine.
It was pretty cool how batman begged for death and bane told him his death won't be so simple.:ho


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

That was pretty badass.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2012)

CMX, is Beta Ray Bill Anne's husband ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> CMX, is Beta Ray Bill Anne's husband ?



Seems like a match made in heaven.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> CMX, is Beta Ray Bill Anne's husband ?



Anne deserves better.


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2012)

I found the way Bane said "Your punishment must be more severe!" funny. Like an English gentleman lol


----------



## Glued (May 1, 2012)

I prefer "When gotham is ashes, you have my permission to die."


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Still straw man mockery CMX come on you can do better jokes .

No CMX your punishment must be more severe


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Even with the new trailer, the Superman trailer is what I'm still most interested about.


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2012)

Why are people interested in a new Snyder movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Still straw man mockery CMX come on you can do better jokes .
> 
> No CMX your punishment must be more severe



I am all out of Anne Hathaway jokes.

It's old hat. Like nailing one of Anne's shoes over your door for good luck.


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2012)

Bane is going to steal the show, can already tell.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Why are people interested in a new Snyder movie?



We're hoping that Nolan's writing can make it worthwhile.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am all out of Anne Hathaway jokes.
> 
> It's old hat. Like nailing one of Anne's shoes over your door for good luck.



Wearing horseshoes is better and stylish than wearing a wok on ones head .


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2012)

Oh, I didn't know Nolan is writing it. Still, Snyder's name on it isn't making me anticipate it, for now. And it's not like I care that much for Superman.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Oh, I didn't know Nolan is writing it. Still, Snyder's name on it isn't making me anticipate it, for now. And it's not like I care that much for Superman.



It's a wild hope but we'll see how it looks soon enough.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

A director can ruin the best script ever written , I am pretty sure transformers had a real decent script then Bay got his hands on it .


----------



## Immortal (May 1, 2012)

Bane is certainly going to steal the show. This could do wonders for Hardy's career, I wonder if he'll steal the show in any way close to how Ledger did.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> A director can ruin the best script ever written , I am pretty sure transformers had a real decent script then Bay got his hands on it .



Transformer with a real script?  What kind of stuff have you been smoking?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Bane is certainly going to steal the show. This could do wonders for Hardy's career, I wonder if he'll steal the show in any way close to how Ledger did.



He will steal it, but we won't be able to see him because he'll be standing three feet under the camera.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Transformer with a real script?  What kind of stuff have you been smoking?



I got into CMX stash .

As you can see it has delusional effects as CMX is demonstrating .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I got into CMX stash .



Pretty potent stuff from what I hear.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> A director can ruin the best script ever written , I am pretty sure transformers had a real decent script then Bay got his hands on it .



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

uchihasurvivor said:


> He said "I am Gotham reckoning". I understood Bane perfectly and english is not even my first language.




How did you get reckoning out of that?


----------



## Z (May 1, 2012)

Rukia you have hearing problems


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Rukia is beck to trolling. 

Bane is audible but still the trailer is lukewarm. The footage still looks like there is a lack of polish, the first couple trailers i let it slide as they had just wrapped up production but now?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2012)

saw the trailer


action (batwing, explosions, probably high death toll) and plot (Nolan + just a feeling) are gonna be good

rest (characters) - not sure at all .. well, Alfred will be great


nothing will touch Ledger's level though, 99% certain


----------



## Whimsy (May 1, 2012)

This trailer peaked my interest more than the previous one, but I'm still lukewarm to it.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

You aren't the only one.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 1, 2012)

What's Bane actually like anyway, it's harder to form an opinion on the film when you don't know anything about the guy, save for his appearance in the Clooney batman flick, where he was just a mook


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2012)

I like the trailer. 

I really love Bane's voice. It's perfect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

TasteTheDifference said:


> What's Bane actually like anyway, it's harder to form an opinion on the film when you don't know anything about the guy, save for his appearance in the Clooney batman flick, where he was just a mook


Comics he is a south American of Hispanic decent who grew up in one of the worlds dangerous prison . He is Batman physical superior before enhancements and a brilliant strategist . He deduce Bruce being Batman with out much evidence .


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _We could have had this:_ 






+


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _We could have had this:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He will rip up his suit every time he uses Venom, wouldnt that be costly .


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Venom is a last resort.  He only needs it against Batman.  He can beat the rest of his opponents with his base skills.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> This trailer is quite a bit better than the previous one.  But it isn't perfect.  I am not a fan of the disembodied voices approach.  All of these different characters talking when they aren't even on screen; it's very discombobulating.


Avengers trailer had this. You didn't complain.



> Hathaway.  She showed some flashes of a competent performance.  At the end of the day... she is still miscast.


I agree.



> Bane's voice.  A couple of people have questioned it in this thread.  Hundreds of people have questioned it on youtube.  I thought they were going to make some adjustments to it to make it easier to understand.  I'm still waiting for those adjustments.  Sorry guys.  Don't understand him at all.
> 
> But this is still an improvement.  Even with the gripes...


Confirmed for deaf.


Ennoea said:


> it's not whining. When you have to fucking strain to understand what the guy is saying, then there's a problem. Scenes can't be effective or even engaging if half the time you're wondering, "the fuck he say?".


If you're not whining, then you too are freaking deaf.


Grape Krush said:


> I like the trailer.
> 
> I really love Bane's voice. It's perfect.


----------



## Whimsy (May 1, 2012)

The problem I can see is that it takes that little bit too long to work out what he's saying for it to be effective.

It's not particularly hard to understand him, but it's harder than it should be.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Bane's voice would be a lot easier to understand if they went with my character design instead.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> The problem I can see is that it takes that little bit too long to work out what he's saying for it to be effective.
> 
> It's not particularly hard to understand him, but it's harder than it should be.



Eh, I didn't get that impression this time around.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

/kanyeshrug

Not a single time in any trailer for this movie have I _ever_ had to replay to understand Bane. Not once.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> /kanyeshrug
> 
> Not a single time in any trailer for this movie have I _ever_ had to replay to understand Bane. Not once.



Find some candle wax and pour it in your ears and try watching the trailer you see the difference .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

So, Huey, you are implying that your hearing is shitty?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So, Huey, you are implying that your hearing is shitty?



No , I am implying those who have problems hearing Bane must have different situations than our own .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Yep, seems like your hearing is shit. :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yep, seems like your hearing is shit. :33



I hear him fine , seems like you have wax in your eyes


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Are you certain?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Are you certain?



I see what you trying to do Goob, not going to work on me it is not opposite day .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

What am I trying to do?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> What am I trying to do?



You trying to make a mockery will cease this moment .


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

What did Bane say to Bruce in the middle of the trailer?


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What did Bane say to Bruce in the middle of the trailer?





Trollllllin.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 1, 2012)

Damn, how the fuck did most of you go see The Dark Knight? Being this picky, I wonder how any of you sat through the other 2 movies.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

I adore Batman Begins.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 1, 2012)

Well, you might be in the minority Vault .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Damn, how the fuck did most of you go see The Dark Knight? Being this picky, I wonder how any of you sat through the other 2 movies.



We're expecting the worst for this movie because the odds of it sucking are immensely high.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

No they aren't.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Well, you might be in the minority Vault .



I see what you did there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

I understand Goob the concept of Plot and Character development with actual dialogue is a new concept for you. .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 1, 2012)

I don't understand, the trailers have been good thus far, nothing of "greatest movie ever" value, but it won't be a bad movie.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> No they aren't.



I respectfully disagree. 



Huey Freeman said:


> I understand Goob the concept of Plot and Character development with actual dialogue is a new concept for you. .



Perhaps I understand those things more than you do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I understand those things more than you do.



I am not the one saying this movie will suck because of a trailer .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

When have I said such a thing after the newest trailer?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> When have I said such a thing after the newest trailer?





Eternal Goob said:


> We're expecting the worst for this movie because the odds of it sucking are immensely high.



!!!!


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I didn't say that because of the trailer.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Goob still trying to actually reason with Huey?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

No, just increasing my post count.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

I guess he has a use after all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Vault said:


> Goob still trying to actually reason with Huey?



Jelly because my simple logic can obliterate your most complex reasonings ?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Vault said:


> I guess he has a use after all.



You might be right. 



> It doesn?t seem like hyperbole to say that this summer will witness the release of the two biggest superhero movies ever made. This Friday, Marvel Studios will finally bring its madcap five-year plan to fruition with the release of The Avengers, a mega-sequel action bonanza. But, as my colleague Adam B. Vary points out, moviegoers who see The Avengers this weekend will be treated to a preview for a very different comic book film: The Dark Knight Rises, the concluding chapter of Christopher Nolan?s bleak epoch-defining Batman trilogy. It?s not just that The Avengers and The Dark Knight Rises offer slightly different perspectives on the superhero. The two movies feel diametrically opposed to each other down to the microscopic level.
> 
> Nolan?s Batman series was conceived during the mid-00′s boom in big-budget grit. Call it the Bleakbuster era, a cultural moment where movies like The Bourne Identity and Steven Spielberg?s War of the Worlds and the post-Cuaron Harry Potters minted money off of moral ambiguity and 9/11 allegory. Batman Begins and The Dark Knight feature conversations about the nature of evil, and villains sprinkled with terrorist allegory. As far as we can tell, The Dark Knight Rises seems to be about an urban uprising that might symbolize Occupy Wall Street or the Tea Party, depending on your politics.
> 
> ...



Davis


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Lol at Avengers mean evolution because it is not dark and grim, meaning this guy have never read a comic in his life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

In the future all comics will feature naked women and carnage.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

And more horses than usual, and here i thought Beta Ray was enough.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Bonus: if they ever need an actress to play Beta Ray in a live action film, they already have one.


----------



## Doom85 (May 1, 2012)

This guy doesn't know comic book movies very well, Superman 3, Batman Forever, Blade Trinity, and X-men 3 all preceded Spidey 3 and I thought Spidey 3 of those listed was the only one that was actually fairly good. And what the fuck does Battlestar Galactica, LOST (I liked the ending, bite me), and Mass Effect have to do with Nolan's Batman? Yes, whiny people online bitch about endings (although of those three, I don't think it was just the internet that was bitching about Mass Effect 3 since the company actually lied about how many endings there were and how your choices would impact the ending). Besides, it being a superhero movie is irrelevant, Lord of the Rings and Toy Story both had strong endings to their trilogies so this is hardly unheard of.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2012)

Stringer Bell said:


> TY
> 
> Seems like I'm the only one that didn't get him.



No I also had to hear that part again due to I hardly hear the word reckoning in a film. But I did get what he said to Bruce later. And English isn't my first language too.



Ben Grimm said:


> I prefer "When gotham is ashes, you have my permission to die."



Most likely that will come after his "your punishment must be more severe" line.



Vault said:


> I adore Batman Begins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

When Farmland is ashes, you have my permission to fry.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Ben Grimm's quote has gotten pretty popular if even CMX is willing to use it.  Or is this some meme I don't know about?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

When Benn Grimm's set is in ashes, you have my permission to wry.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Does one need your permission to wry?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2012)

When TDKR crashes, you have my permission to cry


----------



## Glued (May 1, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Most likely that will come after his "your punishment must be more severe" line.
> 
> t



Its a great quote.

I'm really hoping Bane brings a superhuman power to the film.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2012)

yeah the quote is great

hope the rest of Bane lives up too


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2012)

Or perhaps he's wondering why someone would put a horses head on a women before throwing her out of a plane?

P.S. All the _Gotham_ in ashes quotes are failures without my gif :WOW


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Ok Bart lets try again. 

When Gotham's in ashes, you have my permission to die.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Does one need your permission to wry?


Everyone but one man:




Ben Grimm said:


> Its a great quote.
> 
> I'm really hoping Bane brings a superhuman power to the film.


I doubt it. He might be movie strong, but he won't be superhero strong. Like all his punches pack a little extra oomph and they have to pay the wirework guys a little extra.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

I wonder if Bane has like an invisible henchman or something.  Batman seems to be attacking the air a lot in the new trailer.  That's pretty tricky.  Bane is going to be tough to stop at this point.  Batman was already at a disadvantage due to his small stature.  Now this.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Rukia  Hahahaha. I thought we agreed on a new month and cutting down the trolling  :rofl 

Nonetheless that's quality right there.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> We must have different levels of hearing, because Bane's voice is clearer than all the other characters in the trailer. These guys must be trolling.



You're trolling right?

"Im Gotham's yabxonecko-ning" 

Clear?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I wonder if Bane has like an invisible henchman or something.  Batman seems to be attacking the air a lot in the new trailer.  That's pretty tricky.  Bane is going to be tough to stop at this point.  Batman was already at a disadvantage due to his small stature.  Now this.


----------



## InFam0us (May 1, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Are you simply retarded?



No.

Unless the countless other people that can't understand him are as well.

His voice has improved, still far from clear. And I like how you go from "retarded" to "we must have different levels of hearing".

Go get teabagged by an elephant.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

I'm with Inf on this one TDA..

His voice has improved but to call dude retarded then proceed to say Bane's voice is "clear" its a bit..


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

I am convince that you guys must not meet much people around the world with different levels of voice pitches/accents.  Or maybe it just me and my language skills that I could piece things faster.  the cking is clearly said and it is easy to piece the word he meant. Then again this is the internet where everyone needs to speak with Eloquent english accents.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

It's a marvel that you guys ever understood anything that came out of Darth Vader's mouth.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

I understood Vader even when my English was rudimentary.


----------



## Amuro (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I wonder if Bane has like an invisible henchman or something.  Batman seems to be attacking the air a lot in the new trailer.  That's pretty tricky.  Bane is going to be tough to stop at this point.  Batman was already at a disadvantage due to his small stature.  Now this.



There's a pretty funny shot of a guy with a rifle running straight at Batman.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

Understandable =/= clear.

Kids.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

I've refrained from mentioning it, but when Batman and Bane are fighting in the sewer not one hit from either of them connects.


----------



## Amuro (May 1, 2012)

Of course it isn't clear he's speaking through a respirator, it is easy to understand though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Imagine if they went with a South American /Hispanic Actor and give Bane the Authentic accent of his origin , You guys probably be lost without a map. .


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

Ban doesn't look very tough. Just shoot him in the head and Gotham is safe.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

I speak 3 languages, spanish being one. I would be the guy drawing the map.

Bane's voice sucks, however, I can understand it, its by no means clear and I see why countless folks have to strain themselves to get him.

No point fighting the penis when its dangling all on your face.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Exactly , my point not like it will change and no reason to change unless you want voice overs to lose its authenticity of his mask.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

I hope Batman doesn't sound like a garbage disposal in this one.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Ban doesn't look very tough. Just shoot him in the head and Gotham is safe.



Batman needs to design a Bat gun.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

Btw, when's this film out again?


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

I'm just very surprised that more people aren't bothered by the fact that Hardy's Bane at this point looks like a worse character than Colin Farrell's Bullseye.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 1, 2012)

July 20, 2012


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You're trolling right?
> 
> "Im Gotham's yabxonecko-ning"
> 
> Clear?


It sounds like you might actually answer my question.  What did Bane say to Bruce Wayne in the trailer?


----------



## Amuro (May 1, 2012)

Bruce, i am your father.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

Reckoning

?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm just very surprised that more people aren't bothered by the fact that Hardy's Bane at this point looks like a worse character than Colin Farrell's Bullseye.




Haven't seen Daredevil.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

Bullseye


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Reckoning
> 
> ?


Sorry I guess I quoted the wrong post.  Bruce is all battered and beaten and wants to know why Bane hasn't killed him.  Bane grunts out some sort of response but I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2012)

I think he says plot shield.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 1, 2012)

Your punishment must be more something-that-rhymes-with-ear. I would say severe but it sounds more like supere.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

Aware
Childcare
Beware


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Your punishment must be more something-that-rhymes-with-ear. I would say severe but it sounds more like supere.



Pretty sure that it was severe.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pretty sure that it was severe.



Wrong. It was sincere.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Sounds like the typical Nolan drivel either way.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

No it was *after this would you like to grab some beers* .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Wrong. It was sincere.



No, it's severe.  I just checked.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

Sure it wasn't childcare?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

As sure as one can be in anything.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

There really are a lot of possibilities.  

I hope they tinker with the voice a little more.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 1, 2012)

mumblemumblegetthisfacehuggeroffme!!!


----------



## Amuro (May 1, 2012)

they should get James Earl Jones to dub over him


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 1, 2012)

Don't be a buzzkill, Goob.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Just when I thought that my opinion of you couldn't get worse you go ahead and post a brony image.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Bane looks sad in that gif.


----------



## InFam0us (May 1, 2012)

Subtitles :33

But wow, that gif totally kills the seriousness of that scene, scrap that, I don't think I can take Bane seriously after that one


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Just when I thought that my opinion of you couldn't get worse you go ahead and post a brony image.



They had no other image to counteract yours my hands were force. What opinions you have of me ? Okay I see how it is now we are no longer amigos.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

That's what happens when your eyes try to impersonate Fassbender's..not everyone can pull that shit off..


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Of course Hardy looks sad.  He is wearing a hideous mask that is probably ridiculously uncomfortable.


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You're trolling right?
> 
> "Im Gotham's yabxonecko-ning"
> 
> Clear?



Everyone has different levels of hearing, like some need glasses for reading some don't, some need hearing aids.

And why would a nicca in a mask sound clear in the first place? It's clear in the sense you know the exact word he's saying which you couldn't in the prologue.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> They had no other image to counteract yours my hands were force. What opinions you have of me ? Okay I see how it is now we are no longer amigos.







Rukia said:


> Of course Hardy looks sad.  He is wearing a hideous mask that is probably ridiculously uncomfortable.



True.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 1, 2012)

I demand they bring back the luchador mask.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I demand they bring back the luchador mask.



*Spoiler*: _We could have had this:_ 






+


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 1, 2012)

Instead you have this:


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2012)

Good thing Rukia isn't a filmmaker but instead just some person who was neglected at high school.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Suit and tie all movie would have been perfect.  Batman wears a mask.  It's a separate identity.  Bane's background would be as a wrestler.  He would choose to wear the mask only when fighting Batman.  What is wrong with that?  Instead we get a deformed villain.


----------



## Glued (May 1, 2012)

Wrestlers don't wear suits and ties when fighting...most of the time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> True.



Just like that threw away our friendship.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Wrestling is his origin.  He's a businessman and crime boss now.  At least in my story.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Instead you have this:



Disappointing beyond belief. 



Huey Freeman said:


> Just like that threw away our friendship.



I have no heart.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

In Rukia story Bane will have a high price to pay on his tailored suits since he be ripping them apart everytime he uses venom .


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

It would be.  Bane would sigh in disappointment.  And comment idly about how much he loved that particular suit.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Sophisticated villains are incredible.


----------



## Glued (May 1, 2012)

Nolan verse tries to be realistic. In real life it takes steroids time to help the human body bulk up, you also have to exercise in order for anything to happen. You can't just stab a needle and expect instant growth.

Mass doesn't come from nowhere.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

There is a quote I live by.  Maybe you haven't heard it.  So I will share it with you.

"Real is good, interesting is better."


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Can Bane be a rich Colombian Drug Lord?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Rukia said:


> There is a quote I live by.  Maybe you haven't heard it.  So I will share it with you.
> 
> "Real is good, interesting is better."



Yes, interesting is usually better.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

Oh please, Rukia. You were complaining about Catwoman's stilettos because of the realistic setting.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, interesting is usually better.


Glad you like my quote.  I wrote that.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

Man, this is BS. Why does Rukia get to talk out of his ass and pass it off as trolling?


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

It's a wonderful quote, Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

That's Kubrick!


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

Is it really?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Man, this is BS. Why does Rukia get to talk out of his ass and pass it off as trolling?



Not much options, I mean CMX needs time to prep his next round of horse jokes/gif/pics.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2012)

His horse jokes are losing their appeal.


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Man, this is BS. Why does Rukia get to talk out of his ass and pass it off as trolling?





It's his reward for years of calculated trolling. He's earned it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> It's his reward for years of calculated trolling. He's earned it.



Any thread links to these said calculations?


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2012)

Every single one of Rukia's posts is calculated before posting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2012)

I need to study the ways of Rukia.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 2, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wrestlers don't wear suits and ties when fighting...most of the time.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 2, 2012)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

Nice find gesy.  Glad so many of you guys are coming around.

Let's talk about Bane's mask from a functionality standpoint.  His mask resembles a gas mask a little.  I used to be in the Air Force.  A couple of times a year we would go down to the shooting range and fire our M16's.  One of the positions we fired from involved wearing our gas masks.  My shooting ability wasn't nearly as good.  My peripheral vision was terrible.

Now I see this massive thing Bane is wearing.  It totally gives Batman an advantage.  He should be able to run circles around Bane.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nice find gesy.  Glad so many of you guys are coming around.
> 
> Let's talk about Bane's mask from a functionality standpoint.  His mask resembles a gas mask a little.  I used to be in the Air Force.  A couple of times a year we would go down to the shooting range and fire our M16's.  One of the positions we fired from involved wearing our gas masks.  My shooting ability wasn't nearly as good.  My peripheral vision was terrible.
> 
> Now I see this massive thing Bane is wearing.  It totally gives Batman an advantage.  He should be able to run circles around Bane.



*Bane:* _Have you finally learned to do what is necessary?_ 
*Bruce Wayne:* _I won't kill you, but I don't have to put your back back on either. _


----------



## Tempproxy (May 2, 2012)

Rukia idea is awesome dude should be a screenwriter.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

I am disappointed though how Bane can wear a suit when he has no business job or own a business , he cant afford those Tailors when he rips those suit after Venom injects. .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2012)

Just watched the new trailer for a second and third time


must admit it gets better with each watch


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

It certainly does.


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Nice find gesy.  Glad so many of you guys are coming around.
> 
> Let's talk about Bane's mask from a functionality standpoint.  His mask resembles a gas mask a little.  I used to be in the Air Force.  A couple of times a year we would go down to the shooting range and fire our M16's.  One of the positions we fired from involved wearing our gas masks.  My shooting ability wasn't nearly as good.  My peripheral vision was terrible.
> 
> Now I see this massive thing Bane is wearing.  It totally gives Batman an advantage.  He should be able to run circles around Bane.




Gas masks are full face and provide eye protection. Bane's mask has absolutely nothing blocking his peripheral vision.

I am disappoint Rukia.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2012)

The previous two films both did an excellent job of portraying Bruce's traumatic origin story and internal conflict, how he became Batman, and his awesome fighting skill, but neither film has given an adequate demonstration of his exceptional detective skills, apart from brief instances in each film.

Therefore, I would very much like to see this film better portray Bruce's intellectual abilities; what does everyone else say about that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2012)

I think you make a valid point DDJ


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 2, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think you make a valid point DDJ



Thank you very much, I like it when people agree with me.


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I doubt that we'll see him being much of a detective or his intellectual abilities too much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2012)

Batman detective skills came to him through experience , it just like 3 year period this is happening .


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I doubt that we'll see him being much of a detective or his intellectual abilities too much.





Huey Freeman said:


> Batman detective skills came to him through experience , it just like 3 year period this is happening .



Goob :3

There's a six month period between Begins and the Dark Knight, and he showed an emense talent with his detective and intellectual abilities, so you can pretty much guess that the eight year period between the Dark Knight and the Dark Knight Rises will be something to remember.

This is one reason I think Nolan'll most likely kill of Lucius ~

Good point, Huey :WOW


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

Wait, there is an eight year period between the Dark Knight and the Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2012)

Yes, and he is probably retired between it so Bart is wrong.


----------



## Immortal (May 2, 2012)

I'd like to see at least a bit of detective work, but I don't really seeing that making it into the movie much. This film is going to be a character juggle, much like the last film - not that that's necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2012)

I'm not really sure what detective work Batman could really get up to anyway in this film, given that its about Gotham turning into a warzone and the villain actually calling Bruce out and marching an army through the streets.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Wait, there is an eight year period between the Dark Knight and the Dark Knight Rises?



Yeah :3

Batman Begins - _6 months_ - The Dark Knight - _8 years_ - The Dark Knight Rises



masamune1 said:


> Yes, and he is probably retired between it so Bart is wrong.



Even if he was retired it doesn't mean that his intelligence would decrease or that he wouldn't still use detective skills, but let's say for arguements sake he was retired - when he did retire? 1 -7 years earlier?

The fact the promo images state that Batman is still wanted suggests that he may not have retired, and if he was it would totally destroy the fabric of what he said to Gordan at the end of the Dark Knight :WOW


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

That's interesting, wonder why it's such a big gap.



> The fact the promo images state that Batman is still wanted suggests that he may not



People aren't really taken off the wanted list even if they aren't caught for years I believe.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

> Batman Begins - 6 months - The Dark Knight - 8 years - The Dark Knight Rises


wtf .. that's the first time I hear that Oo


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's interesting, wonder why it's such a big gap.
> 
> People aren't really taken off the wanted list even if they aren't caught for years I believe.



Goob  

But yeah I'm not sure why there's such a big gap either; I think Nolan made a comment about it.



Fluttershy said:


> wtf .. that's the first time I hear that Oo



Really? ;O


----------



## dream (May 2, 2012)

I'm sure that he has a decent reason for the gap. :byakuya


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Yeahh ^^

Erm I'll try and find out the exact quote later, even if he explains why or not :WOW


----------



## Immortal (May 2, 2012)

The time gap makes a lot of sense with that scene in the trailers where they talk about firing Gordan because this is "peace time."

Maybe that does hint that Batman retired...


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

Well yeah; and it makes me wonder that we'll be getting a blatent explanation on what happened to the Joker; by the way the whole "peace time" quote is something that could support it, eeeeeeek ;O


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2012)

Eight year what now?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eight year what now?


eight years of horse racing


----------



## T.D.A (May 2, 2012)

I don't think Batman retires straight after Dark Knight, read somewhere he continued for a while, then retired. Probably explained in the film.


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2012)

Bart said:


> Even if he was retired it doesn't mean that his intelligence would decrease or that he wouldn't still use detective skills, but let's say for arguements sake he was retired - when he did retire? 1 -7 years earlier?
> 
> The fact the promo images state that Batman is still wanted suggests that he may not have retired, and if he was it would totally destroy the fabric of what he said to Gordan at the end of the Dark Knight :WOW



I'm pretty sure he retired immediately after the events of the last film. It doesn't destroy the fabric of what he said to Gordon- it does the opposite; Batman takes the fall and then vanishes, so while Gordon's task force chases a ghost Harvey Dents' reputation is preserved and his case against the mob goes ahead (bar the problems that the judge, both prosecuting DA's, numerous defendants and witnesses have all been murdered).

If Batman is still going around capturing criminals while the police are actually after him for real, he increases the chances of getting himself caught and, if he is unmasked, it will probably bring to light the fact that the killer was Harvey, which will ruin the cases against them (as Bane is set to demonstrate).

Batman is still wanted because when Bane attacks he is retired and it takes some talking to get him to come back (and he looks like he'll get his ass whooped when he does). It doesn't mean he is still active.


----------



## T.D.A (May 2, 2012)

Fans: "You don't owe these people anymore. You've given them everything."

Nolan: "Not everything, not yet."


----------



## whamslam3 (May 2, 2012)

what do you guys think about cats costume. i dont kno if i like that you can see her hair and that she lets her hair down. i think they should have at least tied it back in like a knot thingy or something lol


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

whamslam3 said:


> what do you guys think about cats costume.


I think it looks awful.  I also don't understand why Selina doesn't have black hair.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

whamslam3 said:


> what do you guys think about cats costume. i dont kno if i like that you can see her hair and that she lets her hair down. i think they should have at least tied it back in like a knot thingy or something lol


I also see your point about the hair.  Short hair would have definitely been more functional.  I mean she is supposed t beo a thief, right?  Her shoes aren't very conducive to her career either.  

I like the way Catwoman looked in Arkham City.  Now that was perfect.


----------



## whamslam3 (May 2, 2012)

i just wish she actually had the cat mask cuz thats what made her catwoman


----------



## whamslam3 (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I also see your point about the hair.  Short hair would have definitely been more functional.  I mean she is supposed t beo a thief, right?  Her shoes aren't very conducive to her career either.
> 
> I like the way Catwoman looked in Arkham City.  Now that was perfect.



o ya! the catwoman in arkham would have been perfect!


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2012)

_Arkham City_ Catwoman had high heel shoes too; they are just much, much harder to see due to the camera angles. They weren't as as bad as they look to be in this film, but she still wears bad shoes for her job. Though, I suppose Catwoman _always_ does that anyway.


----------



## T.D.A (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I also see your point about the hair.  Short hair would have definitely been more functional.  I mean she is supposed t beo a thief, right?  *Her shoes aren't very conducive to her career either*.
> 
> I like the way Catwoman looked in Arkham City.  Now that was perfect.



So you don't like Catwoman in Arkham City then?


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

I won't make the argument that it's a perfect outfit.  When I praised the Arkham City Catwoman I was referring to the hair more than anything else.

Both there are other things I like about Arkham City Catwoman.  The voice work was just right.  I loved how agile the character was.  I thought it was more fun to play as Catwoman than as any other playable character in the game.

I might choose Arkham City Talia if put on the spot though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

Arkham City Catwoman   


in fact Arkham City in general


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

Arkham City was a masterpiece.  Better character designs.  Better plot.


----------



## Bart (May 2, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I'm pretty sure he retired immediately after the events of the last film. It doesn't destroy the fabric of what he said to Gordon- it does the opposite; Batman takes the fall and then vanishes, so while Gordon's task force chases a ghost Harvey Dents' reputation is preserved and his case against the mob goes ahead (bar the problems that the judge, both prosecuting DA's, numerous defendants and witnesses have all been murdered).
> 
> If Batman is still going around capturing criminals while the police are actually after him for real, he increases the chances of getting himself caught and, if he is unmasked, it will probably bring to light the fact that the killer was Harvey, which will ruin the cases against them (as Bane is set to demonstrate).
> 
> Batman is still wanted because when Bane attacks he is retired and it takes some talking to get him to come back (and he looks like he'll get his ass whooped when he does). It doesn't mean he is still active.



Ah I see ;O

Well good points all around there, and I forgot about what Gordon says in this teaser trailer, but I just read into the quote at the end of the TDK where Batman says they'll change him and hunt him - implied that he'd be out in the open in general for them to do such a thing.


----------



## T.D.A (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Arkham City was a masterpiece.  Better character designs.  Better plot.



We don't really know much about the plot for TDKR, we know a bit, about as much Nolan wants us to know, but you get the feeling so much is still being held back.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Arkham City was a masterpiece.  Better character designs.  Better plot.


Nolan Bane design > Arkham Bane design


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

New 52 Catwoman


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

She looks pretty enough.


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2012)

I think "masterpiece" is going a bit far- there were a couple of things I felt a little let down by andI I thought _Asylum_ was a lot tighter and stronger in some areas. Still a great game though.


----------



## Taleran (May 3, 2012)

Agreed Asylum is the superior game.


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2012)

Wouldn't say that either; it just did certain things better.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2012)

both were great, but I'd give it to City


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 3, 2012)

don't bring those crappy games here


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpVr3zN2HQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 3, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> don't bring those crappy games here



0/10                .


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> We don't really know much about the plot for TDKR, we know a bit, about as much Nolan wants us to know, but you get the feeling so much is still being held back.


We know that the words "your punishment must be more sincere" are uttered.


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> We don't really know much about the plot for TDKR, we know a bit, about as much Nolan wants us to know, but you get the feeling so much is still being held back.




*Spoiler*: _ How it will probably go_ 




*Plot of TDKR*

- End of _TDK;_ Gordon's eulogy for Harvey Dent and maybe Batman speeding away into the (k)night.

- 8 years later.

- "The Masked Man" intro that we've all illegally seen.

- Gotham is at peace; Batman is retired; Gordon is _being_ retired; Wayne Manor has been restored; maybe some mention of the financial crisis and poverty and the rich (including Bruce) being irresponsible.

- Selina Kyle and Bane arrive in Gotham (seperately). Bane starts commiting terrorist acts (ie. football stadium scene).

- Party at Wayne Manor, with Gordon, Selina and others attending, Selina sneaking in by posing as a maid (maybe to rob the place, maybe has robbed some other guys in earlier scenes); Bane's goons attack. 

- Bane blows up the bridges, and possibly power generators, cutting Gotham off from the rest of the world. Breaks criminals out of prison and arms them; takes over city, and exposes Harvey Dent as a murderer.

- At some point, Gordon is injured; Bruce visists him; Gordon asks the Batman to come back. Bruce is worried he isn't in shape and / or has lost his conviction, but decides to return. Alfred probably worried about Bruce getting himself killed.

- Bane fights Batman; kicks his ass; takes him prisoner, says he won't kill him. Maybe takes him abroad to the hellhole prison he came from, and probably explains his motives and backstory.

- Bruce recovers, trains and escapes. Makes it back to Gotham, hooks up with Alfred and Lucius, and becomes Batman again; this time he's ready.

- Teams up with Selina and Gordon to take Bane down; joined by the "resistance" which would be the Gotham Police Force and others. Lucius runs tech support in secret (he's basically Oracle).

- Batman wins.

- The End.

(Marion Cottilard is in there somewhere- she is either Talia or on Bruce's side, one or the other; No idea where scientist fits in, but probably means that Bane has a more standard supervillain plot going on; JGL is a POV character on the Gotham police force against Bane, to remind us of what is going on there; some Ra's Al Ghul scenes, though probably all flashbacks to Bane).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Anne Horseface.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

Why is Bane blabbering on about revenge and shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Someone is responsible for putting that crustacean on his face.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

Probably Nolan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Nolan writing himself into the movie?

Cool.


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

I hate it when people do that.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

He's so dramatic, you'd think Batman raped his mother and shat on his sister.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Maybe Nolan did. 


But Stephen King can write himself into his own books. He's cool enough to do it.


----------



## Bart (May 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Why is Bane blabbering on about revenge and shit.



_League of Shadows_ :3



CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe Nolan did.
> 
> 
> But Stephen King can write himself into his own books. He's cool enough to do it.



A Stepen King fan? Oooooo ;O


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2012)

Who doesn't like Stephen King ?

Is this movie coming out in July btw ?


*edit*: lol, didn't see the title


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2012)

So Nyssa raped his mother and framed Batman?

 He's just so over the top.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2012)

Bart said:


> _League of Shadows_ :3
> 
> 
> 
> A Stepen King fan? Oooooo ;O


Saying I'm a Stephen King fan is like saying Bill Gates has a few bucks.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2012)

Batman takes itself far too seriously.


----------



## Federer (May 3, 2012)

Like the Joker said,

WHY SO SERIOUS????????????


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

CMX talking about writing . 

Batman doesnt take himself seriously, you guys take him seriously .


----------



## Federer (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Only way Marvel can get one up on The Batman with toys improve but little do they know that they paid DC for those action figures and gave them free advertisement . So thank you .


----------



## Federer (May 3, 2012)




----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Glued (May 3, 2012)

I don't think Bane wants revenge on batman, but on all greedy corporations


----------



## Immortal (May 3, 2012)

IGN had a nice theory on JGL's character. Apparently there are a couple shots in the trailer of orphan kids and the bus JGL is standing next to is an orphan bus. They think the kid he's talking to in the trailer is an orphan too. This would be interesting because it could tie JGL into being an orphan, and perhaps not knowing his biological name  Like Dick Grayson...


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

He would make a nice Nightwing.


----------



## Immortal (May 3, 2012)

Well that shot where Batman is looking over Gotham with the sunrise, IGN thinks that may be the final shot of the movie... and that it might be a different Batman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Then that Kid is clearly Jason or Timm then .


----------



## Angelus (May 3, 2012)

Man, that trailer was FANTASTIC!

I was only barely hyped for this movie, but now I'm ultra-mega hyped for it.

Batman + Catwoman team-up? My penis is ready


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)

> Man, that trailer was FANTASTIC!



Yes, it certainly is the best trailer for the movie.


----------



## Immortal (May 3, 2012)

Here's the rewind theater video if you want it, but the most interesting part is certainly the JGL thoughts.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

That IGN breakdown was real nice , I did not notice the Batwing was dodging Anti Air missiles like a baws .


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2012)

Angelus said:


> Man, that trailer was FANTASTIC!


trolololol


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> trolololol





Then again you did turn me around to the whole suit and tie thing .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2012)

Bane sounds like a sophisticated British gentlemen, when he's not crushing skulls I hope he sits down to a cup of tea.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 3, 2012)

Lol                      .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Bane sounds like a sophisticated British gentlemen, when he's not crushing skulls I hope he sits down to a cup of tea.



He only drinks cups of Venom tea though . He should also be wearing a monocle and top hat .


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2012)

My god.  We have actually created an interesting Bane!


----------



## dream (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> My god.  We have actually created an interesting Bane!



Only if he's wearing a suit

He should learn from joker, if you're going to bring chaos to Gotham you gotta do it in style.


----------



## Immortal (May 3, 2012)

In the first IGN rewind theater, they pointed out that in the stands of the football game, the R in the Rogues sign in the stands, is the Robin R.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Glued (May 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> My god.  We have actually created an interesting Bane!



[YOUTUBE]MNS9MzGOQtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## T.D.A (May 3, 2012)

There's some theories saying that when Batman says "Not everything, not yet" it isn't Bale it's actually JGL as Batman because the voice is a bit different.


----------



## Grape (May 3, 2012)

I really don't think Nolan is going to end the film with a new Batman or anything. It would be a lead into another sequel that will never exist. Makes no sense.

JGL would make a badass hero though.


----------



## Bart (May 4, 2012)

Exactly what Grape said :3

People are forgetting that Bruce spent 7 years away from Gotham prior to the events of Batman Begins and a hefty amount of that time training with Ra's al Ghul. Why exactly I would he pass on the mantle to someone who's probably not even recieved similar training or instruction i.e. John Blake a Gotham cop 

I believe Bruce will live and the rest of his journey crime fighting is left unknown; the whole tagline of the Dark Knight legend ending is simply too predictable, hence I don't think Bruce will be dying at all :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly what Grape said :3
> 
> People are forgetting that Bruce spent 7 years away from Gotham prior to the events of Batman Begins and a hefty amount of that time training with Ra's al Ghul. Why exactly I would he pass on the mantle to someone who's probably not even recieved similar training or instruction i.e. John Blake a Gotham cop
> 
> I believe Bruce will live and the rest of his journey crime fighting is left unknown; the whole tagline of the Dark Knight legend ending is simply too predictable, hence I don't think Bruce will be dying at all :WOW



  I wanted my Nightwing hook.


----------



## Immortal (May 4, 2012)

He won't hand the mantle, if there's a new Batman it would be because Bruce dies. 

If it ends with Batman continuing to fight crime.. how is that an "END" to the legend. Nolan wants to put his trilogy to bed, he doesn't want any temptation to continue it. I can see this movie ending just about any way except for the one you just said hahaha


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> I believe Bruce will live and the rest of his journey crime fighting is left unknown; the whole tagline of the Dark Knight legend ending is simply too predictable, hence I don't think Bruce will be dying at all



Perhaps by Legend it means this movie series?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Well Nolan is writing the reboot anyways .


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> Nolan wants to put his trilogy to bed, he doesn't want any temptation to continue it.



Eh, all it takes is willpower on his end and temptation won't matter.


----------



## Bart (May 4, 2012)

Immortal said:


> He won't hand the mantle, if there's a new Batman it would be because Bruce dies.
> 
> If it ends with Batman continuing to fight crime.. how is that an "END" to the legend. Nolan wants to put his trilogy to bed, he doesn't want any temptation to continue it. I can see this movie ending just about any way except for the one you just said hahaha



Well yeah :3

He tried to hand the mantle to Harvey so to speak, and look how that turned out; so I don't he'll be doing that lol; and the whole new Batman thing's a bit unlikely because of the whole conclusion.

Okay maybe you've got a point with the second paragraph lmfao 

This is Nolan we're talking about; guessing an ending to one of his films is usually, how to put it delicately, a mind fuck of sorts; and that's not even at the stage of understanding.

Remember what Bruce said in Batman Begins?

*Bruce Wayne:* _People need dramatic examples to shake them out of apathy and I can't do that as Bruce Wayne, as a man I'm flesh and blood I can be ignored I can be destroyed but as a symbol, as a symbol I can be incorruptible, I can be everlasting._

Lol, well all I said was that it'll be predictable if he dies; but whatever happens in the end I'll be prepared to bet a lot that we'll all be coming back to that little quote up there :WOW


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Saw the new trailer attached to the 'Avengers' last night... it just does not look good at all. Even if I was a fan of Nolan's, I'd admit that this looks like his weakest outing. 

Something tells me that this could go down as one of the worst comic book movies ever made, that's how bad it looks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Well good to hear your opinion , to bad that won't be the case . Since Nolan movies already are far different from your typical comic book movie  (lol at worst comic book movie some one hasn't seen Electra or steel or daredevil etc etc ) the movie will still be a success no matter how much hate you have for the director.


----------



## Immortal (May 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Saw the new trailer attached to the 'Avengers' last night... it just does not look good at all. Even if I was a fan of Nolan's, I'd admit that this looks like his weakest outing.
> 
> Something tells me that this could go down as one of the worst comic book movies ever made, that's how bad it looks.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

K, good for you.

I'm not addressing your remarks ever again as I have no desire to be banned again.

Anyway, moving on... 

I gave the trailer a fair analysis. I was open-minded to it, as I am everything else. The film will be an enormous box office smash, arguably the highest grossing film of the year, but thankfully I don't care about that shit. I don't put any stock into it what-so-ever. I also don't need to measure a film's quality based around the fallacy of critical reception.

Nolan has always been a weak director in his own right, as well as being a very mundane writer. It's only fitting that all three trailers have looked mundane so far--and with the poor casting, poor costume designs, and sloppy direction that remains so prevalent, this film will be an inevitable disaster for anyone that actually knows a thing or two about filmmaking.

I've tried giving Nolan the benefit of the doubt. I've tried to give the guy opportunities to impress, but he just can't do it. He's a hack.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Saw the new trailer attached to the 'Avengers' last night... it just does not look good at all. Even if I was a fan of Nolan's, I'd admit that this looks like his weakest outing.
> 
> Something tells me that this could go down as one of the worst comic book movies ever made, that's how bad it looks.


I agree man.

Looked like trash even on the big screen.  The rest of the audience loved it for some reason though.  I guess just because it's Batman.  Batman and Robin probably got a loud "pop" from the crowd back in the day too.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I agree man.
> 
> Looked like trash even on the big screen.  The rest of the audience loved it for some reason though.  I guess just because it's Batman.  Batman and Robin probably got a loud "pop" from the crowd back in the day too.



Nolan has built up such a large fanbase, that they'll eat up anything he makes. His fans would _literally_ pay to watch him eat a sandwich, that's how banal they are.

There is no way that anyone who has the mind evolved beyond a 13 year old's that could find this movie interesting. Everything about it is horrible, mainly for the reasons I listed in my previous post. Eventually, his flame is going to grow dim... ever since 'Inception' was released, there have been pockets of people like myself finally calling the guy out on his ineptitude as a director AND screenwriter.

More and more will finally come out once this disaster of a Batman adaption hits theatres.


----------



## Federer (May 4, 2012)

Trailers don't make the movie.

TDK had one of the best trailers of all time and the movie wasn't as great as people claim. I personally liked Batman Begins more than TDK.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Moving on , so any word if this comes out in Europe before the Americas ?


  DC comics is for young adults and that this movie is base off a graphic Batman novel/comics.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (May 4, 2012)

If Batman dies, I think that the best way to end the trilogy would be to show that Gotham can thrive without Batman, possibly by showing an epilogue set years later.


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Moving on , so any word if this comes out in Europe before the Americas ?



It comes out on the same day, July 20th. Asia gets it a day earlier, but I assume thats just because of the time difference or something.

Which incidentally means that yes, we do get it first, technically.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

The biggest issue with the film is simple. It takes it self so seriously and it's not thus there's a huge fear of it being boring.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

This is a crime movie that so happens to involve Batman . People can't differentiate Avengers approach from this . It's just basically that.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> The biggest issue with the film is simple. It takes it self so seriously.



Yep.

Nolan really sucks at being deep and philosophical, too. In fact, he tries so hard to be smarter than what he is, that anyone who can see through his shtick actually laughs at him for how embarrassingly awful his writing is.

I look forward to the day that we get a new director in here to give the real fans a Batman adaption that they deserve.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Tetra please name me An issue or story line from Batman comics since you obviously know what comic fans want . I have all day ....

Please do not talk as if you are a comics fan because this movie is following the darkness fall Bane  with a bit of no man's land . So yes there is significance with the direction .


----------



## Ice Cream (May 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Saw the new trailer attached to the 'Avengers' last night... it just does not look good at all. Even if I was a fan of Nolan's, I'd admit that this looks like his weakest outing.



This does seem like it would be the weakest film of the three but I'll just
lower my expectations and hopefully be surprised later on.



TetraVaal said:


> Something tells me that this could go down as one of the worst comic book movies ever made, that's how bad it looks.



I doubt it.

There are some comic films that you just can't beat.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> This does seem like it would be the weakest film of the three but I'll just
> lower my expectations and hopefully be surprised later on.
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, oh man... 'The Spirt' was awful.

I was exaggerating, though--not the part about the film sucking, that part I'm sure of. BUT it would have to be a new level of awfulness in order for it to be worse than the likes of 'Green Lantern' or 'Daredevil.'


----------



## Amuro (May 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> This is a crime movie that so happens to involve Batman . People can't differentiate Avengers approach from this . It's just basically that.



Maybe it's just me but i don't think that's a positive thing.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2012)

Bane sounds like an Indian Call centre worker.


----------



## Amuro (May 4, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Bane sounds like an Indian Call centre worker.



I bet he isn't situated at a call centre in Kent either, lying fuckers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Maybe it's just me but i don't think that's a positive thing.



I am not arguing it is or it is not a good thing . I am saying the majority of hate of this movie is because they expect this to be like the avengers whether they want to admit it or not . Also I am not saying people who are not hype or dislike certain things about it so far hate the movie . 

I know what type of movie this is and what to expect .


----------



## Amuro (May 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am not arguing it is or it is not a good thing . I am saying the majority of hate of this movie is because they expect this to be like the avengers whether they want to admit it or not . Also I am not saying people who are not hype or dislike certain things about it so far hate the movie .
> 
> I know what type of movie this is and what to expect .



If this was the first entry into the series you'd have a point but as it's not, you don't. Saying everyone who has anything negative to say must be expecting it to be like The Avengers is stupid, i'd wager the vast majority have seen the previous two films.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Amuro said:


> If this was the first entry into the series you'd have a point but as it's not, you don't. Saying everyone who has anything negative to say must be expecting it to be like The Avengers is stupid, i'd wager the vast majority have seen the previous two films.



Well the vast majority are nick picking which is fine I nice pick this film to. I am talking about people who generally hate the film who just want to hate and some even just bluntly state they wish avengers blow it out the water.

I mean why compare or which one series do worst than the other in the end comics book fans will suffer . I personally glad we have pop corn flick blockbuster Superhero movies and the serious tone plot driven ones . Give more diversity .
But I think I worded that post wrongly .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Am I the only one that thought Bane sounded like Sean Connery in the new trailer?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Am I the only one that thought Bane sounded like Sean Connery in the new trailer?



There might be a bit of a resemblance but it shouldn't be too strong as I didn't notice it.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There might be a bit of a resemblance but it shouldn't be too strong as I didn't notice it.



I mustache you a question, but I'm shaving it for later.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Just ask right now.


----------



## crazymtf (May 4, 2012)

Lolz @ haters of Nolan's films. Eh whatever...


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I'm not a hater of his films.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm not a hater of his films.



You not with us you are against us


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Okay, I'm against you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

I decided to switch teams you would switch .


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Am I the only one that thought Bane sounded like Sean Connery in the new trailer?


What kind of sincere punishment does he have in mind for the Bats?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I wouldn't.



Well now I hate the movie and we are on the same team Goob.pek


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> What kind of sincere punishment does he have in mind for the Bats?



It's severe punishment.


----------



## Immortal (May 4, 2012)

I think you just didn't understand Inception Trevs.


----------



## T.D.A (May 4, 2012)

Watched Avengers, it's not the benchmark for movies fans are making it out to be


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2012)

I will watch this for one reason, to see Bane smash.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Bane will smash Bruce's face.


----------



## James Bond (May 4, 2012)

T.D.A said:


> Watched Avengers, it's not the benchmark for movies fans are making it out to be



Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa... This isnt my batman glass


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2012)

Tetra didn't get permed?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Nope, things should be more exciting around here again.


----------



## James Bond (May 4, 2012)

Isnt Tetra that annoyin guy?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Well, some may look at it that way but I find Tetra's hate to be refreshing.


----------



## James Bond (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well, some may look at it that way but I find Tetra's hate to be refreshing.



Some men just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa Whoa... This isnt my batman glass



Avengers felt a bit disjointed with Thor standing in a field summoning a tornado and Banner just coming to help for no reason after he almost killed black widow.

Also how did Thor even know that Hulk was Banner when they were fighting.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

> Also how did Thor even know that Hulk was Banner when they were fighting.



Perhaps he was informed sometime while he was on the ship?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Immortal said:


> I think you just didn't understand Inception Trevs.







T.D.A said:


> Watched Avengers, it's not the benchmark for movies fans are making it out to be



And 'The Dark Knight' is? Yeah... yeah right.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I actually feel that Spider-man 2 is the benchmark for superhero movies.


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2012)

Fantastic Four is the benchmark 

It was more dark and Grimm than any other superhero movie.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

Well, I think I know why you would say that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2012)

Sshh The valedictorian from film school is here  .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I actually feel that Spider-man 2 is the benchmark for superhero movies.



I'm a fan of Raimi's, but I didn't care for any of his Spider-Man films.

In fact, most of the fans of that series generally tend to agree that they've aged horribly. Not so much the effects as the performances. In retrospect, Toby Maguire as Peter Parker and Kirsten Cunst as Mary-Jane is just so... horrible.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I could ignore the performances as the best was pretty good in my eyes.  What would you say is the benchmark?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I could ignore the performances as the best was pretty good in my eyes.  What would you say is the benchmark?



For superhero movies in general, I love 'Special.'

But as far as comic book adaptions go... man, the 'Avengers' did blow me away, but I'll see how I feel about it in a few weeks after I see it again.

It's definitely right up there with 'Hellboy II' for me.


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2012)

A fellow Hellboy II fan, nice


Though I didn't like how Hellboy fought an Elf at the end.

Hellboy fights evil gods, hideous abominations, witches and hags.

Not effete elves.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I almost forgot about Hellboy 2, that was awesome. :33


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I actually feel that Spider-man 2 is the benchmark for superhero movies.



Exactly this :WOW



Ben Grimm said:


> Fantastic Four is the benchmark
> 
> It was more dark and Grimm than any other superhero movie.



Ben is this some kind of new sophisticated troll?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2012)

Bart said:


> Exactly this :WOW
> 
> 
> 
> Ben is this some kind of new sophisticated troll?



Well Ben brings something new to the table when it comes to dislike for the movie .


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Well Ben brings something new to the table when it comes to dislike for the movie .



Haha right right :3


----------



## Immortal (May 5, 2012)

Spider Man 2 was the best comic book movie for a while, it really set the bar for other movies to come. It's pretty corny/dated if you go back and watch it now though.. which is pretty funny because it's only 10 years old.


----------



## Federer (May 5, 2012)

You mean 8 years.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 5, 2012)

didnt know there was a new trailer. i liked the first one better. too much 3rd rock for some reason. is he even from the comics


Immortal said:


> Spider Man 2 was the best comic book movie for a while, it really set the bar for other movies to come. It's pretty corny/dated if you go back and watch it now though.. which is pretty funny because it's only 10 years old.


its still the best imo. dont know how you think it got cornier though.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

It's pretty corny. The part where Doc Ock shouts on the operating table's just as bad as Vader's shout in Episode III.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 5, 2012)

Oh I know its corny. I just dont see how the same scenes could get cornier over time. I think that only works with old special effects and slang.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 5, 2012)

Immortal said:


> Spider Man 2 was the best comic book movie for a while, it really set the bar for other movies to come. It's pretty corny/dated if you go back and watch it now though.. which is pretty funny because it's only 10 years old.



never was bro

To this day I cringe at Dunst leaving JJJ's son at the altar, what a terrible human being.


----------



## Immortal (May 5, 2012)

It's probably just because I was 10 then... and now I'm almost 19.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2012)

The Fire Rises :WOW


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> Oh I know its corny. I just dont see how the same scenes could get cornier over time. I think that only works with old special effects and slang.


I agree.  Spider-man 2 has been terrible and corny since day one.





Immortal said:


> It's probably just because I was 10 then... and now I'm almost 19.


Exactly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

Raimi Spiderman series was a chick flick. The whole thing was made clear with Peter and Mary Jane bouncing back and fort.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

That's just bad romance.


----------



## TSC (May 6, 2012)

............

Why are we talking about spiderman in a batman movie thread? wtf?


Am I missing something?


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2012)

TSC said:


> ............
> 
> Why are we talking about spiderman in a batman movie thread? wtf?
> 
> ...


Most of us are more excited about The Amazing Spider-man than we are about Rises.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

We get off topic every now and then.


----------



## TSC (May 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Most of us are more excited about The Amazing Spider-man than we are about Rises.



no...you gais just ran out of Horse/hathaway jokes


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Most of us are more excited about The Amazing Spider-man than we are about Rises.



You did not even mention Amazing Spiderman until friday .


----------



## -Dargor- (May 6, 2012)

TSC said:


> ............
> 
> Why are we talking about spiderman in a batman movie thread? wtf?
> 
> ...


You'd rather this went back to h*orse*athaway lolziness?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You did not even mention Amazing Spiderman until friday .



The trailer grabbed everyone's attention.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

Exactly my point, you guys were sleeping on this movie. This might be the super hero movie of the year .


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

It might just be that.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 6, 2012)

Immortal said:


> It's probably just because I was 10 then... and now I'm almost 19.


thatd probably be it. didnt really bother me for whatever reason. maybe my taste in superheroes just hasnt changed since i was 12?


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

i got hyped more for the movie after seeing the trailer when i went to see avengers.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 6, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i got hyped more for the movie after seeing the trailer when i went to see avengers.



Really? I got tired and almost fell asleep when watching it.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

Guess, everyone should share the same taste in movies in this spot.

Screw , books they are too complicated and philosophical at times dumb them down, in fact TV is better.

Explosions, Blue energy ,Token city final battle, token eye candy, tons of CGI, and throw me that stencil script with little character development, tons of pop culture reference jokes, overused movie jokes, cringe worthy Dialogue and we will market this like no other.

Yes let us put all action, and super hero films like this. No one will ever get tired of them .


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2012)

Lol                                   ^^


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Guess, everyone should share the same taste in movies in this spot.
> 
> Screw , books they are too complicated and philosophical at times dumb them down, in fact TV is better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vault (May 6, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The trailer grabbed everyone's attention.



I wont lie, new trailer was very good.


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, so I was at Avengers last night and right when the DKR trailer kicks off my rowe gets asked for their tickets and I totally missed it.

fml.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Heh, not a big deal.


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2012)

Dude. I wanted to see it in theater.

Totally pisses me off.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

You will be seeing the movie in theaters soon enough.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

Every one will even the haters.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 6, 2012)

Speaking of which, I saw the trailer when I went to see the Avengers. It still sounds like Bane is saying supere. That mask totally fucks his lines up.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2012)

We should be getting the _MoS_ teaser trailer description soon ;O


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

I hope that the teaser is leaked.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2012)

Ooooo? lol ;O


----------



## Tekkenman11 (May 6, 2012)

Christopher Nolan has never made a "bad" film so there is no reason for us (the sensible ones) to worry about this film not living up to expectations. He will deliver and go out with a bang despite the constant diatribe of his haters. This is what Batman was always about: dark and realistic (as much as you can get in a movie).

I just can't wait until July 20th when the world will be given its savior block-buster and all of the haters (as few as there are) will as they say, "eat their own words".


----------



## dream (May 6, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> This is what Batman was always about: dark and realistic (as much as you can get in a movie).


----------



## TetraVaal (May 6, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Christopher Nolan has never made a "bad" film so there is no reason for us (the sensible ones) to worry about this film not living up to expectations. He will deliver and go out with a bang despite the constant diatribe of his haters. This is what Batman was always about: dark and realistic (as much as you can get in a movie).
> 
> I just can't wait until July 20th when the world will be given its savior block-buster and all of the haters (as few as there are) will as they say, "eat their own words".


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

For someone who hates Nolan Tetra you sure do talk about him and his movies a lot. Cant be because your a Batman fan because we all know you dont read not a lick of comics . You want us all to hate this as much as you do dont you .


----------



## FeiHong (May 6, 2012)

I see a connection between Tetra's Avatar and his hate for Nolan batman films. I can also see why he's preaching that Avenger's is the best movie right now.


----------



## ovanz (May 6, 2012)

super hero trilogy movies going horrible wrong: superman 3, x-men 3, spiderman 3.

Will this movie break the cycle (?)


----------



## -Dargor- (May 7, 2012)

Probably not.

As for dismissing people that don't think this is gonna be gold as haters... I should introduce you to my good friend picard and his facepalm.

I love batman and I loved the first 2 movies, but this one is just looking bad from A to Z.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> Probably not.
> 
> As for dismissing people that don't think this is gonna be gold as haters... I should introduce you to my good friend picard and his facepalm.



It is one thing to say, well I am not hype for this movie it might live up to its reputation. Is Okay, it is another thing to start off telling me why you think Nolan is such a horrible director and then say this will be shit. 

I am neutral about the film but Nolan has not messed up the first two that bad the third would be a nightmare.


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2012)

I didn't saw the latest trailer of this movie in the Avengers movie, must have been a US thing only.

Thank Google for youtube.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 7, 2012)

Rukia gon' looove this:



Dat mask


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2012)

Please, someone save Bane, it looks like has trouble breathing. :WOW

Ugly mask is ugly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

A beautiful mask isnt exactly intimidating.


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> A beautiful mask isnt exactly intimidating.



Neither is an ugly one,

instead of fearing the villain, you feel sorry for him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Federer said:


> Neither is an ugly one,
> 
> instead of fearing the villain, you feel sorry for him.



Then you drop your guard in doing so and BAM Bane breaks your back .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Federer said:


> Please, someone save Bane, it looks like has trouble breathing. :WOW
> 
> Ugly mask is ugly.



BUT IT'S FOR TEH REALISM!!111! 

No but really... that mask is awful. Aside from the poor action sequences, Nolan's other major shortcoming is his awful art direction and costume designs.

So I totally understand your criticism, it's fair.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Maybe this will flop and Nolan will get back into being underground .


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

98 more posts until this thread gets closed ;O


----------



## josh101 (May 7, 2012)

I don't get the mask hate? I'm no comic book fan so I just googled his mask in the comic books and it looks like something a Mexican wrestler would wear.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

josh101 said:


> I don't get the mask hate? I'm no comic book fan so I just googled his mask in the comic books and it looks like something a Mexican wrestler would wear.



And that's the point.

The luchador mask is synonymous with Bane.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

It is exactly something like that, they just want things to be exactly like that no room for creativeness.

Tetra do not act like you read any comics when you clearly dont. Not all his adaptations are like that .


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Maybe this will flop and Nolan will get back into being underground .



Seems about as likely as me winning the lottery.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Seems about as likely as me winning the lottery.



Remember your good friend Huey for a 250k .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

So fucking metal: 

That is how Bane and Batman should both be handled.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

They tried the whole tights and Luchador thing it was called Batman and Robin the movie. Try come to the understanding comics design does not adapt well to the big screen.


----------



## TSC (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So fucking metal:
> 
> That is how Bane and Batman should both be handled.



Agreed.

While I don't hate the Nolan films as much as some here. I can understand the complaints and flaws people hate about the films.

One of my biggest peeved about Nolan's movies is the city itself. To me, Gotham city isn't Gotham City in Nolan's movies but a generic city.

One of great things about Gotham City is how unique and distinguish it is compared to usual cities.

I find Burton's two Batman movies to be the best as it takes the best elements of Batman together.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TSC said:


> Agreed.
> 
> While I don't hate the Nolan films as much as some here. I can understand the complaints and flaws people hate about the films.
> 
> ...


Burton had me until the Army of penguins. I believe burton design the city himself .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> They tried the whole tights and Luchador thing it was called Batman and Robin the movie. Try come to the understanding comics design does not adapt well to the big screen.



Good fucking grief dude, why don't you go bother someone else? I hardly ever read whatever you post, but the fact that you keep following me around is fucking absurd.

You really want to have a mature discussion about this? Here you go...

you're trying to compare a film from over 10 years ago, where the technology was extremely limited, both digitally and practical wise, so to dismiss the trademark look of Bane based purely on the fact that 'Batman & Robin' didn't get it right is ludicrous. 

You really don't think neither Legacy Effects or WETA Workshop could build a practical Bane outfit from scratch? Really? Yeah right, they've built far more complex objects that have been featured in motion-pictures in years past, so they could surely build something this sophisticated.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Bane is a complicated character to bring to live action.  No shame in getting it this wrong.  But hair color is simple!  Why did Nolan mess up Selina?


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So fucking metal:
> 
> That is how Bane and Batman should both be handled.



Secret Six Bane is the best Bane


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

TSC said:


> Agreed.
> 
> While I don't hate the Nolan films as much as some here. I can understand the complaints and flaws people hate about the films.
> 
> ...



It's not even so much about hating his films, it's hating this idea that he can make this all practical. It's a huge misconception on behalf of Nolan's fanbase, because he thinks by using muted colors, vast machinery, and removing the campiness from the Batman mythology some how makes it more sophisticated... yeah right.

Look at the art and character designs in 'Year One'; they practically scream huge merchandise appeal, yet the overall story-arc and character development is far more cohesive and well-rounded than anything Nolan has yet to cook up. I don't need a film to be "grounded in reality" in order for me to enjoy it or make it feel plausible. I just need an immersive narrative that allows me to have a RELATION to the characters.

Anyway, I agree completely about Gotham city, bro. I always pictured a live-action gotham as having this retro-fitted, gothic noir feel to it. Think of 'Blade Runner', only less futuristic and less Asian influenced. Just the overall "noir" look is what's lacking in Nolan's design. 



Rukia said:


> Bane is a complicated character to bring to live action.  No shame in getting it this wrong.  But hair color is simple!  Why did Nolan mess up Selina?



The combination of Legacy Effects and the groundbreaking performance-capture tech that was invented during the filming of 'Avatar' could make Bane look better than ever. No joke.

Just look at the Hulk in the 'Avengers.' Ruffalo's facial performance was transitioned to the Hulk's actual character, while using the motion-capture choreography to completely eliminate any artifacts during its animated sequences.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Good fucking grief dude, why don't you go bother someone else? I hardly ever read whatever you post, but the fact that you keep following me around is fucking absurd.
> 
> You really want to have a mature discussion about this? Here you go...
> 
> ...



Says the kid who  clearly reads what I write, dont act like I dont see those petty insults you throw around.  

 For the most part you one of the die hard fan who still think one can make a DBZ real life movie right? Point is you think every source material is adaptable. 

First off you come in to comics movies as if your a fan criticizing plot and shit over things you cant understand . You make suggestions which are asinine . Which this movie is taking its elements from and I understand and most people see why the movie is taking its tone basically just looking at the source material

Now lets come down to reality not the one where you believe your hours of searching around the net about movies, directors, and writers make you the most knowledgable person on the planet on how to create a movie from scratch . 

The tone is not Avengers , this is not Marvel , this is not a comic book this is someone else adaptation where he successfully won fans over.

This is not because you are so hip you can hate on this director for no reason other than what you and your ebuddies over at tumblr talk about. The fact that you make it your mission to go around talking trash about a movie you havent seen and clearly hate so often makes me laugh thus intrigues me as why you come back here.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Secret Six Bane is the best Bane


That looks good.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

As for Selena she has short black hair always has , always will in the comics.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Nolan is colorblind or lazy.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That looks good.



I raise you this


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

78 more posts till Tazmo locks the thread :3


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Catman.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> As for Selena she has short black hair always has , always will in the comics.



Since we're arguing comic specifics, no she hasn't always had short black hair in the comics


Rukia said:


> Catman.


The whole cast of Secret Six is awesome, even Catman


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Catwoman introduction was always had black hair when she was rocking her cape.


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)

She would make a good Joker


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Catman has been lame on plenty of occasions.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

At this rate we might be dead before they make a good Batman movie.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Catwoman introduction was always had black hair when she was rocking her cape.



Yeah but she didn't have short hair. 



Rukia said:


> Catman has been lame on plenty of occasions.



not in the book i was talking about


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

-sigh-

Arkham City Catwoman was so amazing.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> -sigh-
> 
> Arkham City Catwoman was so amazing.



Harley Quinn was dope, too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No, I think the Batman's source material IS adaptable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Mature argument
>petty insults

I would like you to get sophisticated and not be a kid with the insults also.


You basically get everything from the net and regurgitate what you read. 

This is why you dont post in the sports center anymore right? 

I am very objective about this movie because I am a batman fan. You are not, you are posing as one but you are just boycotting Nolan. Anyone can see this.   

You are fed up , look like if I care, fact is you got nothing, I can tell you right now tell me a Batman story line you would adapt from which issue and how would you change it. You will have nothing. Same shit you spit about so and so is better than Nolan.  

  I know a shit ton about the U.S military but I am not sitting her claiming I am some kind  super soldier.

For starters you complain that Nolan is spoon feeding to 13 year old with PG-13 rating you have no idea how ratings work do you. There wont be anything of significance to warrant this a R rating.

You bitch about costume design and mentioning company designs but cant give me how they would do it, I will tell you how they would do it and what materials they would use . That is why I will tell you it be no different from Batman and Robin.

I want to see you try run circles around go ahead I bet I know a shit ton more about editing, CGI, special effects, audio and camera  shots than you and that is because I actually studied  this and not pretend the internet gave me everything I need to know.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Catman has been lame on plenty of occasions.



That's because Catman was originally intended to be a Joke Villain...but then Gail Simone picked him up. had his character go to africa and he became a raging badass


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Yeah but she didn't have short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> not in the book i was talking about



Medium hair and sometimes she wore a wig to have longer hair .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> >Mature argument
> >petty insults
> 
> I would like you to get sophisticated and not be a kid with the insults also.
> ...



 You're so bankrupt of an original thought, that you even have to lift my vernacular in an attempt to sound like you're moderately intelligent.

You have no idea how many people on this board are using your intelligence, or rather lack thereof, as a punchline right now. 



> This is why you dont post in the sports center anymore right?



What the fuck are you talking about? Are you so ADD-driven that you just randomly wander into new discussions altogether?



> I am very objective about this movie because I am a batman fan. You are not, you are posing as one but you are just boycotting Nolan. Anyone can see this.



You're confusing the term objective with sheep. You have your head stuck so far up Nolan's ass that you'd pay $12 a pop just to watch him eat a sandwich. If you were objective, you would actually be able to acknowledge the legitimate criticisms I've brought forth.

Kinda ironic how you see other people agreeing with my sentiments and not taking issue with the points that I've made.

Ooop light bulb!   



> You are fed up , look like if I care, fact is you got nothing, I can tell you right now tell me a Batman story line you would adapt from which issue and how would you change it. You will have nothing. Same shit you spit about so and so is better than Nolan.



I feel like I'm trying to speak Layman's terms to a remedial English student right now. It's obvious that your education system has failed you.   



> I do not need make any claims what I said is exactly through, I know a shit ton about the U.S military but I am not sitting her claiming I am some kind  super soldier.



Apples and oranges if you like fruit.

Being a filmmaker is far different from being a solider. Jeez, even your metaphors fucking suck.



> For starters you complain that Nolan is spoon feeding to 13 year old with PG-13 rating you have no idea how ratings work do you. There wont be anything of significance to warrant this a R rating.



I'm not complaining about the rating. In fact, in the past I've stated that 'Batman' is inherently PG-13 material. It's a four-quadrant universe.

Uh oh, I might be using terms that are entirely foreign to that pea-sized brain of yours.



> You bitch about costume design and mentioning company designs but cant give me how they would do it, I will tell you how they would do it and what material . That why I will tell you it be no different from Batman and Robin.
> 
> I want to see you try run circles around go ahead I bet I know a shit ton more about editing, CGI, special effects, audio and camera  shots than you and that is because I actually briefly study this and not pretend the internet gave me everything I need to know.



1.) Legacy Effects and WETA Workshop have a rich history of featuring some of the most renowned effects gurus in their field.

Don't believe me? Go look at Shane Mahan and the work that him and his staff have done on the Terminator films. The Iron Man films. The Avengers. Thor, etc, etc. most of the people he hires actually have an industrialist background and understand the basic geometry in making these things realistic. So if they can manage to take the fantastical of the titles I listed above and use renowned figures in their field to make them functional, then they would have no problem making the Luchador Bane realistic, which brings me to point two...

2.) If you have such an extensive knowledge in filmmaking and visual effects, then why did you disregard the performance-capture tech that I cited? You do realize that with the new software that WETA Digital coded for 'Avatar', that the tech captures not just the animated portions of the character's movement, but the facial expressions as well, right? No, no you didn't know that. You see, this allows those practical companies to build rigs that can be digitally transmitted into a render of Bane's character, making my suggestion within the realm of possibility.

You don't know shit for shit, dude.

This is too easy.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> *I am very objective about this movie because I am a batman fan. *



  

not sure you know what objective means


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Amuro said:


> not sure you know what objective means



I'm not sure he knows what anything means.

This guy should be banned on the principle of being a retard.

I'm flabbergasted that he actually knows how to use a computer.


----------



## TSC (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Anyway, I agree completely about Gotham city, bro. I always pictured a live-action gotham as having this retro-fitted, gothic noir feel to it. Think of 'Blade Runner', only less futuristic and less Asian influenced. Just the overall "noir" look is what's lacking in Nolan's design.



I wouldn't say Blade Runner-ish per-se as a description of Gotham City but I do get what you mean. I'm assuming the noir grittiness tone is what you're referring of.

I'd put Gotham City more along the line of Dark Art Deco style. Burton use little bits of that like with the statues, and The Animated series hugely used it. Which got me into the whole Art Deco.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Burton had the right idea with his depiction of Gotham, much better than generic metropolitan city #24356


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

TSC said:


> I wouldn't say Blade Runner-ish per-se as a description of Gotham City but I do get what you mean. I'm assuming the noir grittiness tone is what you're referring of.
> 
> I'd put Gotham City more along the line of Dark Art Deco style. Burton use little bits of that like with the statues, and The Animated series hugely used it. Which got me into the whole Art Deco.



That's exactly what I was getting at... the noir aspect. That's why I said less futuristic and less Asian-influenced. The whole lighting technique from that film was great, totally captured the noir feel perfectly.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2012)

Lmao people going this crazy over a movie. You all need to shut the fuck up and just chill out. Go get laid, and stop fussing over a movie. If you think it looks like shit, go the fuck away and watch something you like. If you think it looks great, watch the movie and ignore people who dislike it. Cause obviously all you are doing is going around in circles and in the end, one person thinks the movie looks like shit and the other looks good. Either way just let it go already, go do something productive with your life instead of throwing petty insults at each other.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Batman Returns was actually decent.  I think the penguin is really where Burton went wrong.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Batman Returns was actually decent.  I think the penguin is really where Burton went wrong.



That part where he's eating the fish.


----------



## josh101 (May 7, 2012)

Hopefully Tom Hardy can fly the flag for Britain.  I don't think this film will be as good as the second though, not many films ever in this genre will be.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 1.) Legacy Effects and WETA Workshop have a rich history of featuring some of the most renowned effects gurus in their field.
> 
> Don't believe me? Go look at Shane Mahan and the work that him and his staff have done on the Terminator films. The Iron Man films. The Avengers. Thor, etc, etc. most of the people he hires actually have an industrialist background and understand the basic geometry in making these things realistic. So if they can manage to take the fantastical of the titles I listed above and use renowned figures in their field to make them functional, then they would have no problem making the Luchador Bane realistic, which brings me to point two...
> 
> ...



I shall address these statements over the petty insults. 

1) Just because  A did it this way does not mean B,C,D,E,F,G,H,I,J...ETC needs to do the same exact way.  Just because I went with contractor A design should all my neighbours use the same contractor.
Your point is basically translated like this : * I think this guy is the best and they should be doing all costume designs for every movie because of my opinion*

2) I disregard it because YOU have no idea of COST, and how those shit take away from your budget hire a company to code shit. You have no idea how coding works if you did you realize why Avatar took so long to finish and Avatar 2 will take a while to finish. 
Again I just read *Movie A used this so everyone who needs CGI needs to use this or else it sucks*

I said tell me how you would do better not who will do it better. Stop wiki your arguments  and articulate a proper one. 

Basically this is your argument in a nutshell *I believe every thing should be done the exact same way no one creative design should differ from mines unless your a  <insert 10 year old insult here>*

As for my grammar I would fix for being my 3rd language I excel in its comprehension than you who still suck at it btw.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I shall address these statements over the petty insults.
> 
> 1) Just because  A did it this way does not mean B,C,D,E,F,G,H,I,J...ETC needs to do the same exact way.  Just because I went with contractor A design should all my neighbours use the same contractor.
> Your point is basically translated like this : * I think this guy is the best and they should be doing all costume designs for every movie because of my opinion*
> ...



Game, set, and match folks. I devoured this punk. I told you I was going to.

Oh, but one little bit to get in here so people can really understand how stupid you are...

the new performance capture tech is available for purchase for everyone worldwide. It's been used on an $85 million film in 'Real Steel', an $85 million film in 'Rise of the Planet of the Apes', and now for the Hulk in the 'Avengers.' Everyone from WETA Digital, Digital Domain, and Industrial Light and Magic have used both the rigs and the digital software. 

How's that for Wikipedia knowledge for ya, you fucking schlub.

Shows what you know.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Amuro said:


> not sure you know what objective means





> 1. Of or having to do with a material object.
> 2. Having actual existence or reality.
> 3.
> a. *Uninfluenced by emotions or personal prejudices: an objective critic*. See Synonyms at fair1.
> ...



I do understand what it means and understand how to use it , apparently you dont .

Naw you shown that you need another 2 week vacation Tetra.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Game, set, and match folks. I devoured this punk. I told you I was going to.
> 
> Oh, but one little bit to get in here so people can really understand how stupid you are...
> 
> ...



You have no idea how cost is distributed in films ?  You still got to pay a design team either way . Go ahead continue school me in nonsense . I sure do love me some nonesense.  

 So you did not disprove anything that you want all movies follow the same design. I have shredded your points a long time ago. You want this movie be in your image. Too bad you are not into filming with this much passion.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

googlefu has failed you my friend

"i can be objective about this batman film because i am a batman fan" is not being objective and if you can't see that well, your as smart as you come across [insert retarded smiley]


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2012)

Wait before you do go on vacation Tetra let me ask you this question. I always wondered this because it always seemed to silly to me. When I dislike a product like a movie or game or whatever I simply dislike it and never really discuss it. I never go into forums and talk about it. I never make a topic about it or bitch about it. I never even discuss it in person unless it's brought up. And even then I just say I dislike it and move on. 

So I'm wondering why people like yourself are still around here. Do you have a satisfaction of just hating on things? Like does it give you joy or something? I always wondered this as someone who finds it silly to discuss things they dislike. Thanks for answering


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Go get laid, and stop fussing over a movie



You lost me there.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I sure do love me some nonesense.



Considering how much nonsense you post this should be clear to everyone.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You have no idea how cost is distributed in films ?  You still got to pay a design team either way . Go ahead continue school me in nonsense . I sure do love me some nonesense.



I have no idea how cost is distributed in films? Is that why studios determine a shooting budget and the effects companies before the film actually... you know... goes into PRE-PRODUCTION?! Do *YOU* know how costs are handled?

Yeah, I did school you.



crazymtf said:


> Wait before you do go on vacation Tetra let me ask you this question. I always wondered this because it always seemed to silly to me. When I dislike a product like a movie or game or whatever I simply dislike it and never really discuss it. I never go into forums and talk about it. I never make a topic about it or bitch about it. I never even discuss it in person unless it's brought up. And even then I just say I dislike it and move on.
> 
> So I'm wondering why people like yourself are still around here. Do you have a satisfaction of just hating on things? Like does it give you joy or something? I always wondered this as someone who finds it silly to discuss things they dislike. Thanks for answering



I was unaware that message boards only required people discussing entertainment that they find enlightening. I guess that would defeat the purpose of actually... you know... starting up a message board.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Amuro said:


> googlefu has failed you my friend
> 
> "i can be objective about this batman film because i am a batman fan" is not being objective and if you can't see that well, your as smart as you come across [insert retarded smiley]



I am being unbias I have made fun of the movie and given its props, the words * That is * which would make my sentence in context.

It fits right in because I am not holding any judgement towards the film yet. So take your weak grammar shit elsewhere mate.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> So take your weak grammar shit elsewhere mate.



The pot just called the kettle black.

I don't believe it!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I have no idea how cost is distributed in films? Is that why studios determine a shooting budget and the effects companies before the film actually... you know... goes into PRE-PRODUCTION?! Do *YOU* know how costs are handled?
> 
> Yeah, I did school you.
> 
> ...



Tell me how a design team for special effects would quote a film maker. What are the constraints and the things that can change alone in the contract .

.

Better yet, describe to me the various styles one can use with CGI and how to approach them.

Notice I am getting into details now, lets see mr big shot . Talk to me I want to see how much more you know.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I have no idea how cost is distributed in films? Is that why studios determine a shooting budget and the effects companies before the film actually... you know... goes into PRE-PRODUCTION?! Do *YOU* know how costs are handled?
> 
> Yeah, I did school you.
> 
> ...


I never said that...I'm asking why. I like to understand how people's minds work. Why focus on something you hate. Does it give you joy somehow, make you feel happy when you degrade the product? It's a question...I'd like you to answer it for me  Or Rukia.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Tell me how a design team for special effects would quote a film maker. What are the constraints and the things that can change alone the contract .
> 
> .



...A special effects company doesn't go by contractual obligation.

Oh my fucking God... HOW DO YOU MANAGE TO SAY SUCH STUPID SHIT ALL THE TIME?!


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I never said that...I'm asking why. I like to understand how people's minds work. Why focus on something you hate. Does it give you joy somehow, make you feel happy when you degrade the product? It's a question...I'd like you to answer it for me  Or Rukia.



He has a right to say what he wants whether he likes or dislikes the movie thats what forums are for, discussions and good discussions require both sides of the argument.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I never said that...I'm asking why. I like to understand how people's minds work. Why focus on something you hate. Does it give you joy somehow, make you feel happy when you degrade the product? It's a question...I'd like you to answer it for me  Or Rukia.



Well your first problem is using the word "hate"... dislike is a more appropriate term.

But here's the thing, I'm a fan of Batman's source material. I own my fair share of merchandise, ranging from the comic books to games and t-shirts. I've always loved 'Batman' and I've always loved filmmaking. Any time I feel I can provide a discussion, be it positive or negative, depending on which way you look at it, I tend to do so.

Pretty simple, really.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> ...A special effects company doesn't go by contractual obligation.
> 
> Oh my fucking God... HOW DO YOU MANAGE TO SAY SUCH STUPID SHIT ALL THE TIME?!



Concession accepted, You know jack what you are talking about.

If you honestly believe something that involves so much money wont involve  a contract between its parties I have no words to describe your brain processes. 

Nice try  .

Now he is a comic book fan everyone and a collector biggest Batman fan ever 

Tetra you are too much


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Better yet, describe to me the various styles one can use with CGI and how to approach them.
> 
> Notice I am getting into details now, lets see mr big shot . Talk to me I want to see how much more you know.



What do you mean by styles? Are you referring the art direction and visual aesthetic of the film itself, or are you referring to the type of technologies and software that's out there? If it's the case of the latter, both motion-capture and performance-capture have become the routine for digital characters that generally tend to interact with live-action characters.

HOWEVER, in the case of stuff like Transformers or character which may be epic in terms of scale and their proportions, key-frame animation is the route the companies will go. The cadence and gate of something that enormously exceeds the height of a human or is either inorganic, cannot be human replicated.

Oh, and there's also rotoscoping which is still featured in films as a cheaper alternative to motion-capture.

You walked into a rake on that one.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Concession accepted, You know jack what you are talking about.
> 
> If you honestly believe something that involves so much money wont involve  a contract between its parties I have no words to describe your brain processes.
> 
> ...



Not a contract in the sense that you mean.

When a director pitches his film, the studios grant the funding and then they shop the idea to sfx and vfx houses.

It's during this process that an art department is put together to match the director's vision and use as a frame of reference for what the sfx and vfx teams will require to make it all come to life--it is also through this process that the studio closes the deal and timeframe for when the effects need to be completed.

Just stop... you're in too far over your head.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I am being unbias I have made fun of the movie and given its props, the words * That is * which would make my sentence in context.
> 
> It fits right in because I am not holding any judgement towards the film yet. So take your weak grammar shit elsewhere mate.



on the contrary i think it is you who should take your weak grammar shit elsewhere


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wrong on both counts thanks for playing .
> 
> I knew you were going to say motion and performance to reassure you are getting shit off wiki. Those are not style rather how to approach it.



 i thought you said you had good reading comprehension


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

So according to Huey... I'm 1.) a hipster, 2.) a fake film student, 3.) I get my source of info from Wiki, because the idea that I may actually just know what I'm talking about is too much for his non-deserved ego to take, and 4.) a hipster... oh wait, I covered that already. What was I thinking paraphrasing someone who just says the same things over and over?

I don't think I'll be the one taking a vacation this time. I didn't antagonize anybody even if I did resort to insults. If anything, mods will be coming to you for trying to bait me into a discussion like this over the last day and a half.


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Not a contract in the sense that you mean.
> 
> When a director pitches his film, the studios grant the funding and then they shop the idea to sfx and vfx houses.
> 
> ...



The people who are programming those effects are engineers , they are legally obligated . If you have a timeframe where you must complete, you will be legally obligated. If you are paid for your time during the work you are legally obligated. If shit goes wrong with the special effect who will be responsible ?

Exactly you know jack what you speak of.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The people who are programming those effects are engineers , they are legally obligated . If you have a timeframe where you must complete, you will be legally obligated. If you are paid for your time during the work you are legally obligated. If shit goes wrong with the special effect who will be responsible ?
> 
> Exactly you know jack what you speak of.



They're legally obligated in that it's their profession, you uninformed dweeb.

They don't sign contracts; a supervisor puts together a staff for the task at hand based on their qualifications. Once the job is complete, the animators either move onto new films or join new companies entirely.

God, you're so dense.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So according to Huey... I'm 1.) a hipster, 2.) a fake film student, 3.) I get my source of info from Wiki, because the idea that I may actually just know what I'm talking about is too much for his non-deserved ego to take, and 4.) a hipster... oh wait, I covered that already. What was I thinking paraphrasing someone who just says the same things over and over?
> 
> I don't think I'll be the one taking a vacation this time. I didn't antagonize anybody even if I did resort to insults. If anything, mods will be coming to you for trying to bait me into a discussion like this over the last day and a half.


- Forgot he was banned because of flamming
-still flames anyway.

I approach you because you keep talking shit in this thread which made you the one who is baiting 

@^^ at the above yeah I will trust this man with my fee payment without a paper contract . I am the one who is dense . 

What you didnt get any payment? or you are not getting paid ? what no proof of work done , no work sheet, no work schedule agreed upon. Too bad , so sad.


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> They're legally obligated in that it's their profession, you uninformed dweeb.
> 
> They don't sign contracts; a supervisor puts together a staff for the task at hand based on their qualifications. Once the job is complete, the animators either move onto new films or join new companies entirely.
> 
> God, you're so dense.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> - Forgot he was banned because of flamming
> -still flames anyway.
> 
> I approach you because you keep talking shit in this thread which made you the one who is baiting .



OH REALLY? Is that why you're the only one trying to start shit with me? I guess if I disagree about _anything_ that means I'm automatically "talking shit." Kinda funny how all-day yesterday and even today, no matter which thread I posted in, you always followed up anything I said with a smart ass remark, even if I was in a discussion with someone else.

I guaran-damn-tee you the mods won't be banning me this time.

Why don't you ask the other members in this thread if what I'm saying constitutes as "talking shit"? Kinda ironic how they're actually backing me up, if anything.

Just goes to show you understand simple logic.


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Pretty good article.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Just one member backing you up as you can see Bart is laughing at your asinine logic.

Your hired for this mulitmillion film , you hold a key job, no need to sign any form of agreement.


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Pretty good article.



Let's not forget it took a 3D film to break the Dark Knight's opening in the first place, and I do feel nevertheless TDKR will possibly achieve such a thing even without 3D; kinda funny if you think about it - that a non-3D film is going to dwarf such a record


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Just one member backing you up as you can see Bart is laughing at your asinine logic.
> 
> Your hired for this mulitmillion film , you hold a key job, no need to sign any form of agreement.



Where is Bart laughing at me?

Animators get paid hourly, homeboy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Everyone need to have a confidentiality agreement or you will be sued. What no need for a contract.

Legally obligated- no contract sign.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Everyone need to have a confidentiality agreement or you will be sued. What no need for a contract.
> 
> Legally obligated- no contract sign.



   

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

You really don't know anything!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

We will pay you hourly at this rate , we promise we wont change it just trust us- no contract sign .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Funny thing about this I had an internship as a junior animator for blizzard once. I had to sign like 3 different contracts for the 4 months I was there. Guess movie animators must be getting royally screwed left right and centre.


----------



## josh101 (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> OH REALLY? Is that why you're the only one trying to start shit with me? I guess if I disagree about _anything_ that means I'm automatically "talking shit." Kinda funny how all-day yesterday and even today, no matter which thread I posted in, you always followed up anything I said with a smart ass remark, even if I was in a discussion with someone else.
> 
> I guaran-damn-tee you the mods won't be banning me this time.
> 
> ...





TetraVaal said:


> Would you please get a proper education? Your grammar is so fucking disconnected that it's like trying to piece together a rubix cube.





TetraVaal said:


> you superfluously retarded ass jockey.





TetraVaal said:


> Are you so ADD-driven that you just randomly wander into new discussions altogether?





TetraVaal said:


> you fucking schlub.



Considering for what I got banned for last time, if you didn't it's an injustice. There's a difference between "smart-ass remarks" and pure flaming.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

I'm gonna sum this up quick (_not just for Huey, but for anyone that wants to know how this works_).

VFX studios, when they're hired for jobs, they assign supervisors to oversee the entire production. What they do is, during pre-production they go through job interviews like any other hourly job, only these people make much more money than your typical profession. Hundreds of animators are hired for specific jobs (_key-animators, roto-animators, mo-cap animators, previs artist, matte painter, hard surface modeler, etc, etc._)--and since these jobs usually require anywhere from four months to an entire year of post-production, these artists are paid hourly for tasks that could go on for about 13 or 14 hours a day, 7 DAYS A WEEK.

These people aren't contracted like Huey suggests. In fact, the only "contract" that they have is signing an NDA to not reveal anything about the film itself or what they are specifically working on.

And this folks, is why you never fuck with me when it comes to visual effects.


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> Let's not forget it took a 3D film to break the Dark Knight's opening in the first place, and I do feel nevertheless TDKR will possibly achieve such a thing even without 3D; kinda funny if you think about it - that a non-3D film is going to dwarf such a record



dwarf? i highly doubt it


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

On topic please ...

We've got less than 15 posts until Tazmo closes this thread and creates Part II ...

@Amuro
I'd sort of expect to you to that lol :3


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

josh101 said:


> Considering for what I got banned for last time, if you didn't it's an injustice. There's a difference between "smart-ass remarks" and pure flaming.



Considering Huey has been following me into threads since yesterday, trying to bait me into an argument like this (_just like Ennoea suggested YESTERDAY!_) the mods are gonna have to take into consideration that this guy was purposely trying to bait me into insulting him. It's all on him. This is what he gets for saying stupid shit all of the time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

You are hired , no contract proving you worked for us but you got to sign this contract that will enable us to sue you if you talk about what you are doing.

For the record I only post in 3 thread or 4 which I usually post in . 

Mods know that Tetra you just came in with your insults dont try play innocent .  All I asked was no flaming you couldnt resist.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You are hired , no contract proving you worked for us but you got to sign this contract that will enable us to sue you if you talk about what you are doing.



Who signs a contract to prove that they have a working history? 



Can I honestly be blamed for insulting this guy? Is it not justified by the countless stupid things he posts?


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises will earn about 140 million during it's opening weekend.


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Rukia


----------



## dream (May 7, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Dark Knight Rises will earn about 140 million during it's opening weekend.



Just in the US?


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Just in the US?



Ladies and gentlemen, I give you, Eternal Goob :3


----------



## Amuro (May 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> @Amuro
> I'd sort of expect to you to that lol :3



I don't want to know whatever assumption you just made. Can i see it beating it? yeah sure but dwarfing it? nah, but thats just me being sensible


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2012)

Amuro said:


> I don't want to know whatever assumption you just made. Can i see it beating it? yeah sure but dwarfing it? nah, but thats just me being sensible



Perhaps dwarf was a little excessive, but it'll beat it; the amount of hype this film will have ... ;O

After the Avengers we'll see Spidey, so there'll be a quiet before the storm, so to speak :WOW


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Who signs a contract to prove that they have a working history?
> 
> 
> 
> Can I honestly be blamed for insulting this guy? Is it not justified by the countless stupid things he posts?



You sign a contract to prove what you were paid to do and that you both agreed.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Just in the US?


Yes.  Why?  How well do you guys seeing it doing?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 7, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Mods know that Tetra you just came in with your insults dont try play innocent .  All I asked was no flaming you couldnt resist.



No no no no no... I didn't flame. Like I said, just because I have a deferring opinion from yours, that doesn't constitute as flaming.

So hey, why aren't you on Rukia's case? Basically everything I've said about this film, he has said the same thing. If you really believe mods aren't going to look into the fact that you keep following me around, you're delusional. In fact, they'll probably just ban you for baiting me into insulting you; you brought it onto yourself, after all.



Huey Freeman said:


> You sign a contract to prove what you were paid to do and that you both agreed.



  

This isn't a carpenter's job, you incompetent fool.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

Not that this matters because I prove my point , stop coming here treating everyone opinion beside yours like if they are stupid. Which started this debate cause someone mention how Bane mask isnt terrible and you trying to downplay their opinion.

Basically this is what Tetra if I disagree and engage you in some banter and you flame that is not baiting it is you who cant debate properly.


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Well your first problem is using the word "hate"... dislike is a more appropriate term.
> 
> But here's the thing, I'm a fan of Batman's source material. I own my fair share of merchandise, ranging from the comic books to games and t-shirts. I've always loved 'Batman' and I've always loved filmmaking. Any time I feel I can provide a discussion, be it positive or negative, depending on which way you look at it, I tend to do so.
> 
> Pretty simple, really.



Source Material? Which source though. As a person who also enjoys comics, I'm wondering which "Source" you are refering too. The original batman, the real "Source" was actually quite...lolz shit? Cheesy as fuck anyway. However, I'm guessing you mean the Dark Knight feel to it all. Well that's also been done in so many ways. Year One's batman feels very different to something like Long Halloween or Killing Joke. So I'm curious to what "Source" material you are referring to. I feel a lot of batman in Nolan's work comes from Year One. Which I consider one of Batman's best so I love the work in the films. 

It's funny though cause Batman begins was eh in my honest opinion. Don't get me wrong, how it was shot and the dialog was great. However the villains were eh, and the fight scenes sucked. Dark Knight improved in every single way. 

Anyway I'm still a bit confused on why you would stay on a topic on a product you disliked but I guess I can see why. To contribute to the conversation. I guess I just have different mindset. I like to dicuss things I enjoy and such. If I dislike something I move on. So confused to why some people stay in the conversation. Good to know


----------



## josh101 (May 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Considering Huey has been following me into threads since yesterday, trying to bait me into an argument like this (_just like Ennoea suggested YESTERDAY!_) the mods are gonna have to take into consideration that this guy was purposely trying to bait me into insulting him. It's all on him. This is what he gets for saying stupid shit all of the time.


I believe you said before that what's the point of a message board if you can't discuss conflicting opinions? Just because you and Heuy do, does not mean he is flamebaiting you. And as for the "following you into topics" that argument may work, except for the fact that the topics in which he is "following" you into seems to be the topics he normally posts in anyway. 

Finally, who are you to judge that what he says is stupid, and because of that, deserves insults thrown at him? What he says may be wrong, I have no idea, but does that not merit someone to go all out calling them retarded and when confronted, say that the posts were obvious flamebaits.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Bad timing crazy.


----------



## Tazmo (May 7, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

